# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أين أخطأ الشيخ الشريف حاتم العوني (في موضوعه عن الوهابية)؟

## بندر الشويقي

أين أخطأ الشيخ الشريف حاتم العوني؟
قبل حوالي أربع سنوات أبدعَ الشيخُ الشريفُ د.حاتم بن عارف العَوني وأحسنَ أيما إحسانٍ في مقالته المعنونة بـ "الحجاز والتسامح الديني". تلك المقالةُ التي جاءت رداً على ما سوَّدته (مي يماني ) داعيةً لحلِّ ما سمَّته مشكلة ضياع هوية الحجاز الدينية، من خلال الدعوة لما دعته (تنوعاً مذهبياً).

في تلك المقالة كان الشيخ حاتم يكتبُ بطريقةٍ علميةٍ منهجيةٍ، ويطالب (مي يماني ) بتحديد حقيقة هذا التنوُّع المطلوب و حدوده المقترَحة. كان يقولُ لها: "لكي يكونَ نقاشي لهذا الحلِّ علمياً موضوعياً، وعميقاً بعيداً عن السطحية الصحفية ـ التي تعوَّدنا في العالم الثالث أن نعالج بها الأمور ـ أودُّ أن أفهم المقصودَ من ذلك الحلِّ، أو بصورةٍ أوضح: ما هو التنوُّع الدينيُّ الذي تطالب الكاتبةُ به؟ وتعدُّه الحلَّ الأمثلَ لمنطقة الحجاز؟ وما هي صورة هذا التنوع؟ ومتى سيصل هذا التنوع الحدَّ المرضي عندها؟".

كانَ هذا قبل أربع سنواتٍ، واليومَ رأينا الشيخ حاتماً ـ غفر الله له ـ يفارق النقاشَ الموضوعيَّ، ويبتعد عن الطرح العلميِّ العميق، ويلجأ للبحث السطحيِّ الصحفيِّ المعتاد في العالم الثالث. وذلك في إجابته لسؤالٍ عن التكفير الموجود في تاريخ ابن غنام وتاريخ ابن بشر، وعلاقة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب به.

أما أن التاريخين تضمنا تكفيراً فذاك واقعٌ معروف.
بل إن التكفير موجودٌ في كتب ورسائل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب نفسه.

لكن هل (التكفير ) مما يعابُ بإطلاقٍ كما هو شائعٌ في الكتابة الصحفية الرائجة اليوم؟
أو أن الذي يعابُ (الغلو ) في التكفير على طريقة الخوارج البدعية؟
ثم التكفير الموجود في كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب إلى أيِّ النوعين ينتمي؟

هنا موضع البحث الذي كان ينبغي تحريره.

لا أحد يستطيع منعَ البحث العلمي، أو يحولُ دون نقد رأي لفلانٍ أو فلانٍ من لدن الصحابة وإلى اليوم. بشرط أن يكون منهجُ النقدِ علمياً يعتمد الحجةَ و البرهان، ولا يلجأ لإرسال الدعاوى مجرَّدةً غير محرَّرة. وبخاصةٍ حين يتعلَّق الأمر بأحدِ رموز أهل السنة والجماعة كالشيخ محمد –رحمه الله-. 

ولتوضيح الفرق بين المنهج السَّطحيِّ الشائع في الكتابة الإعلامية، و بين منهج النقد العلميِّ الصادق في نتائجه، دعونا نتأمل الفرق بين هاتين العبارتين:

(محمد بن عبدالوهاب كفَّر أهل البلد الفلاني ).
(محمد بن عبدالوهاب كفَّر من يدعو غير الله ).

العبارة الأولى إذا جاءت في مقام النقد، فهي مثالٌ للطرح الإعلامي الفارغ الذي يهدف للتهويل والشناعة. وأما العبارة الثانية، فهي عبارة العالم والباحث الذي يفتش عن علة التكفير ليحكم بصحته أو خطئه حسب ميزان الكتاب والسنة.

الشيخ محمد - رحمه الله - كسائر الأئمة من أهل العلم، لم يكن يكفِّر بالتشهي، ولا بناءً على انتماءاتٍ قبليةٍ، أو تقسيماتٍ إقليميةٍ. بل كان كلامه كلُّه يدور مع مسائل التوحيد والشرك. فحيث وجدت علة التكفير بشروطه المعروفة أنزل الحكم الشرعي على مستحقه حسب ما يؤديه إليه اجتهاده.  

والجزيرة العربية في ذلك الوقت لم تكن تحت سلطان حاكمٍ واحدٍ، بحيث يتم معالجة الواقع من خلال مطالبته بإزالة مظاهر الشرك. بل كانت ولاياتٍ متفرِّقة، ففي حال ممانعة طائفةٍ ما من قبول ما يدعو له الشيخ من إخلاص التوحيد لله –سبحانه- ونبذ الشرك، فإن الطريق الوحيد المتبقي هو الجهاد.

والذي يريدُ الاعتراضَ العلميَّ على شيءٍ من منهج الشيخِ، إما أن يجادل بالدليل في أصل الحكمِ من جهة التنظير، أو ينازع في تحقُّق مناط الحكم على أرض الواقع. أما التهويل بأن الشيخ كفَّر فلاناً، أو أهل البلدِ الفلاني، أو أن في كلامه تكفيراً للمخالفين، مع الإعراضِ عن النظر في علة هذا التكفير وسببه، فهذا خطاب من يريد الشناعة ولا شيءَ غيرها. ومثلُ هذا يجب ألا ينتظر من الآخرين أن يبحثوا معه بحثاً علمياً.

لستُ أعني بكلامي هذا أن الشيخ حاتماً أراد بكلامه مجرَّد الشناعة. لكن مقصودي أنه استخدم خطاباً ليس له، وإنما هو خطاب يشبه خطابَ خصوم الدعوة الإصلاحية من القدماء والمحدثين، الذين ظلوا يردِّدونَ أن الشيخ يكفر مخالفيه ويستبيح دماء المسلمين مع إقرارهم بالشهادتين.

أصحابُ هذا الخطاب لو كانوا في الصَّدر الأول، لرفعوا أصواتهم بأن الصِّديق وسائر الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- كفَّروا بني حنيفةَ وسفكوا دماءهم، مع أنهم يشهدون ألا إله إلله، وأن محمداً رسول الله! وأن عليَّاً -رضي الله عنه- قتل وحرَّقَ أناساً من أصحابه مقرِّين بالشهادتين. وأن علماءَ الإسلام أفتوا بكفر حكام مصر العبيديين وأوجبوا قتالهم مع أنهم مقرِّون بالشهادتين! ونحو ذلك من الخطابات الإعلامية الفارغة من العلم والتحقيق.

الشيخُ حاتم -رعاه الله- ورد إليه سؤالٌ مجمَلٌ. وصاحبُ السؤال لم يذكر مسألةً معينةً استشكلها من كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب، بل كان يسأل عن التكفير الموجود في تاريخين من تواريخ الدعوة الإصلاحية. فجاء الشيخ حاتم ليجاري السائل، وليعطي جواباً مجملاً حمل في طياته تخطئةً للشيخ في تقريرهِ لمسائل التكفير، ثم طالب (أتباع الشيخ! ) بكتابة نقدٍ لتلك الأخطاء، التي لم يذكُر منها شيئاً.
ومن الطبعي أن يثير مثلُ هذا الجوابٍ العائم انتقادَ أهل الاختصاصِ الذين يدركونَ ما يُشنِّع به خصومُ الدعوة الإصلاحية، ويفترونه على إمامها، من وصمه برأي الخوارج، وأنه يكفِّر أهلَ الإسلام، ويستبيح دماءهم بغير وجه حقٍ.

و زاد الأمر سوءاً تصرُّف مشرفي موقع (الإسلام اليوم )، حين وضعوا للفتوى أولَ الأمر عنواناً غريباً مستفِزاً لم يرد في كلام السائل ولا في كلام المجيب: (الوهابية بين الغلاة فيها والغلاة عنها )!
(الوهابية ) في الأصل عبارة نبزٍ وانتقاصٍ. وأكثر ما ترِد على ألسنة الروافض والخرافيين من خصوم دعوة التوحيد. و مقصودهم بها تصنيف دعوة الشيخ على أنها فرقةٌ عقديةٌ حادثة لها أصولٌ خاصةٌ تتميز بها عن أصول أهل السنة.

فهل كان الشيخ محمد - رحمه الله - مجدِّداً للدعوة السُّنية السَّلفية؟ 
أو أنه كان منشِئاً لطريقةٍ جديدةٍ مخترعةٍ اسمها: (الوهابية )؟ 

هذه النقطة كانت ولا زالت من أكبر مواضع النزاع مع خصوم تلك الدعوة المباركة -على صاحبها الرحمة و الرضوان-. والعنوان الذي وُضع لفتوى الشيخ حاتم جعلها تصب في سياق الخيار الثاني، وهو ما أجلُّ الشيخ حاتماً عنه. وإن كنتُ لمست في كلامه نبرة التبرِّي والتنصُّل من دعوة الشيخ، حيث تكرَّرت في فتواه عبارة: (أتباع الشيخ محمد! )، وهو يطالب أولئك الأتباع بانتقاد أخطاء الشيخ. 

هذه الكلمة يمكن فهم المقصود منها حين يكون البحث مع صوفي مخرِّف أو رافضي ممخرق، أو مع شخصٍ يعيش خارج النطاق الجغرافي لتلك الدعوة. أما حين يكون الكلام مع مثل الشيخ حاتم بمشربه السَّلفي، فمن العسير فهم مراده بكلمة (أتباع الشيخ محمد ).  

فمن هم هؤلاء الأتباع؟.. وما مذهبهم؟.. وما الأصل الجامع لهم؟ 

الموفَّقون من محبي الطريقة السلفية، كانوا ولا زالوا لا يعرفون لدعوة الشيخ محمد نسباً إلا نسبَ الطريقةِ السَّلفية. فكانت تلك الدعوة في نظرهم ثمرةً من ثمار طريقة السلف ومنهجهم. فأصلها معروفٌ، ونهجها واضحٌ. و مذ شاعت تلك الدعوة في جزيرة العرب، وعرف أهلها حقيقتها، لم يوجد في تلك الجزيرة صاحبُ سنةٍ يتحدث عن شيءٍ اسمه: (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب )، كما تكرَّر ذلك على لسان الشيخ حاتم -غفر الله له-، وكما فعلَ مشرفو موقع الإسلام اليوم حين أثبتوا شيئاً اسمه (الوهابية ).

مشرفو الموقع تفضلوا –مشكورين- بتصحيحِ خطئهم، وغيروا لاحقاً عنوان الفتيا، فأزالوا منه لفظة (الوهابية ). و لو كنتُ أتحدثُ عن موقعٍ ينتمي لبقعةٍ أخرى من بقاعِ العالم الإسلامي، لقلتُ خطأٌ يسيرٌ، مشى فيه كاتبه على اصطلاحٍ شائعٍ لا يعرفُ دلالته. لكن حين يكونُ الحديث عن موقعٍ نشأ القائمون عليه في قلب تلك الدعوة الإصلاحية، فنحن أمام خللٍ يستدعي وقفةَ مراجعةٍ و تأملٍ. وبخاصةٍ أن العنوان بقي مثبتاً قرابة الأسبوعين وسط تعجب القراء واستنكارهم.

لندع هذا، ولنرجع لجوابِ الشيخ حاتم، وسنجد فتواه تضمَّنت قسمين:
القسم الأول : تضمن مقدمة في بيان (غلبة الخير ) في دعوة الشيخ.
والقسم الثاني : تضمن كلاماً كثيراً في ذمِّ الغلاة من أتباعِ الشيخ -رحمه الله- .
تخلل ذلك سطران في ذم المنافرين لدعوة لشيخ أحال فيهما على مقالةٍ له سابقة.

وقد استغرق القسم الثاني الجزءَ الأكبر و (الأشدَّ حرارة ) في الفتوى. أما القسم الأول فقد ظهرَ فيه حرص الشيخ حاتم على التحرُّز في عباراته، والتزام الثناء (النسبي ) على دعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-. فتلك الدعوة في رأي الشيخ حاتم:
خيرها أكثر من شرِّها، عند محاكمتها لزمن ظهورها.
وهي أقرب للحقِّ بمراحل من الواقع الإسلامي في زمنها.
وأتباعها في ((باب المعتقد )) أولى بالسلف من غيرهم (وإن أخطؤوا ).

هذه عبارات الشيخ حاتم -وفقه الله-. وهي عبارات المعتذر الموافق على التهمة. فإن لم يكن التعبيرُ خانه، فلست أفهم من كلامه إلا أن هناك خللاً جلياً في دعوة الشيخ محمد-رحمه الله-، يستدعي الاعتذار والتصحيح. لكن دعوته تبقى هي الأولى والأقرب إذا ما قورنت بغيرها، وبالواقع الإسلامي في زمنها.

فكل ما حصَّله الشيخ -رحمه الله- أنه (الأقرب للحق مقارنةً بغيره )، و أن (أتباعه أولى بالسلف من غيرهم )، وأن (خير دعوته أكثر من شرها ).
هذا كله (إذا حُوكمت الدعوة لزمن ظهورها )!

هذا الكلام لو قاله رجلٌ من أطراف بلاد الإسلام، ممن لا يعرفون حقيقة دعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-، لعددنا كلامه هذا من مناقبه وفضائله وإنصافه. لكن أن يصدر من مثل الشيخ حاتم، في فضله وعلمه وقربه مشربه الأثري، فهنا يكون الإشكال. 

وقد رأيتُ بعض ذوي الجهالةِ فرحوا بكلام الشيخ حاتم، وشرعوا في سرد الشواهد لكلامه بالطريقة التهويلية البعيدة عن التحرير العلميِّ للمسائل التي كان الشيخُ يكفِّر بها. فنقلوا كلاماً في تكفير فلان، أو تكفير أهل البلد الفلاني، لكن لم يبحثوا في علةِ هذا التكفير، ولم ينقلوا مسألةً واحدةً كفَّر بها الشيخ، تستوجب الاعتراضَ والرَّد. فهم بهذا سلكوا الطريقةِ الإعلامية التي تجعلُ كلَّ تكفيرٍ غلواً وتطرُّفاً.

الذي يريد الحديث عن دعوة الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله- يحتاج أن يكون لديه تصورٌ تامٌ لحقيقة المسائل التي كان الشيخ يتحدث عنها، ويبني أحكامه عليها. فالشيخ لم يكن صاحب كلامٍ وتنظير مجرَّدين. بل كان صاحبَ دعوةٍ وشجاعةٍ وجهادٍ و جرأةٍ في الحق. و التنظيرات التي يذكرها الفقهاء في أبواب الردة، وجدت طريقها لأرض الواقع على يديه بعدما تهيأت له دولةٌ ترفع لواء دعوته. 

وفي ظني أن كلَّ عالمٍ سلفيٍّ مصلحٍ لو واجه مثل الواقع الذي واجهه الشيخ، وتهيأ له مثل ما تهيأ للشيخ، فستكون النتيجة واحدةٌ: إصلاحٌ وتجديد، يصاحبه تكفيرٌ وقتالٌ لأناسٍ مقرِّين بالشهادتين، لكن تلبَّسوا بما يناقضها. تماماً كما وقع ذلك للصحابة تحت قيادة رأس المجدِّدين أبي بكرٍ الصديق -رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين-. 

وليس هناك فرقٌ بين الإيمان بنبوة مسيلمة، وبين العكوف على الأضرحة بالدعاء والاستغاثة والنذر والذبح في نقضِ أصل الإيمانِ وإثبات حكم الكفر والردة، حتى مع الإقرار بالشهادتين.
هذا ابن تيميةُ ـ رحمه الله ـ لست أشك أن الشيخ حاتماً يعدُّه من الأئمة المصلحين المجدِّدين. والمطَّلع على كلامه يرى فيه كثيراً عباراتٍ من مثل: (من قال كذا فإنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل )، (ومن فعل كذا، فإنه يستتاب وإلا قتل )، و(من قال بكذا فقد خلع ربقة الإسلام من عنقه ). و(الطائفة الممتنعة عن شيءٍ من شعائر الدين يتعين على قتالها ). وكثيراً ما يحكي الإجماع على مثل هذه الأحكام.

فلو وُجدت في عصر ابن تيمية طائفةٌ ممتنعةٌ تأخذُ بشيءٍ من هذه المكفِّرات، ثم تهيأ للشيخ سيفٌ ودولةٌ تعتمد فتياه، وأنزل هذه الأحكام النظرية على أرض الواقع، فترتب على ذلك تكفيرٌ ودماءٌ. فهل سيتحدث الشيخ حاتم عن شيءٍ اسمه (أتباع ابن تيمية )؟!

سؤالنا للشيخ حاتم -غفر الله له- :
مَن عبد غير الله بدعاءٍ أو ذبحٍ أو نذرٍ. ما حكمه؟
وإذا دُعي هذا لإخلاص التوحيد لله فأبى وكابر؟ كيف يكون التعاملُ معه؟
وإذا اجتمع على ذلك أهلُ بلدٍ. أو تعصَّب بعضهم لبعضٍ. فهل يسوغ قتالهم؟

أحكامٌ شرعيةٌ هي محلُّ اتفاقٍ من جهة التنظير. لكن غيابُ التطبيقِ العمليِّ جعل بعضَ الناس يستنكرها وينفر منها. أما الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-، فلما تيسر له تنزيل هذه الأحكام، أقدمَ على ذلك بشجاعةٍ، فنجحَ في تأسيس دعوةٍ واضحة في نهجها وتصوراتها، تجاوبت معها أرجاء الجزيرة في وقته، ثم شاعت من بعده في أرجاء العالم الإسلامي.

مما توقفت عنده في كلام الشيخ حاتم حماسته و نبرته الخطابية في إثبات شيوع الغلو في (أتباع الشيخ محمد ) -على حد تعبيره- ، فهو يقول:
((كم هم من أتباع الشيخ (رحمه الله ) قديماً وحديثاً الذين خطَّؤوا الشيخ أو مدرسته في بعض الأقوال؟! ومن منهم كان قد علا صوته مطالباً بضرورةِ إعادة النَّظر في بعض الآراء؟! هل يمكن أن تكون بعضُ آراء شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قابلةً للنقد (كتسلسل الحوادث وفناء النار وغيرهما)، وكذلك لا يخلو عالمٌ من خطأ، خاصةً في العلم الذي أكثر من الخوض فيه، ثم لا يكون للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب أخطاء أسوةً بغيره؟! إن كان له أخطاء، فلماذا لا تدرس؟ ولماذا لا ينبَّه عليها. والأهم: لماذا يصمت أكثر الأتباع عن نقد الشيخ باحترامٍ كغيره من أهل العلم)). اﻫ.

مثلُ هذا الكلام (الإنشائي ) مما يستكثر صدوره ممن هو في مثل مقام الشيخ حاتم. فحاصل هذا التقرير (الخطابي ) أن الشيخ محمداً بما أنه أكثر من الخوض في مسائل التوحيد والشرك، فلابدَّ أن يكون قد أخطأ فيها!! وبالتالي يجب أن يعلو صوت (أتباعه ) بالمطالبة بإعادة النظر في بعض آرائه!! 

لا أدري من أين جاء الشيخ حاتم -سامحه الله- بمثل هذا المنطق الذي يوجبُ وقوعَ الخطأ من كلِّ عالمٍ يكثر الخوضَ في مسائل التوحيد والشرك، والكفر والإيمان!
لن أتوقف كثيراً عند التمثيل غير الموفَّق بمسألتي (تسلسل الحوادث، أو فناء النار)، فليس هذا موضعه. لكن ما أريد التنبيهَ عليه أن الشيخ محمداً -رحمه الله- لم يدخل في مضايق المباحث الكلامية والفلسفية؛ إذ لم تكن هذه معركته مع مخالفيه. بل كانت خصومته معهم حول قضية الإيمان الكبرى (توحيد العبادة )، فلأيِّ شيءٍ يفترض الشيخ حاتم ضرورة وقوع أخطاء من الشيخ في هذا الباب بخصوصه. مع ملاحظة أن الحديث هنا عن خطأٍ محضٍ يستدعي رفع الصوت بالنكير، وليس عن خطأٍ يحتمل الصواب.

الأغربُ في هذا كلِّه أنه الشيخ حاتماً بعدما طالب (أتباع الشيخ محمد! ) برفع أصواتهم ببيان أخطاء شيخهم، ثم كُتبت بعض التعقيبات من أهل الاختصاص، مطالبةً بإبراز أمثلة للأخطاء التي يطلب مراجعتها ونقدها. اعتذر الشيخ حاتم بأنه (ليس من المصلحة تطويل الجواب وذكر شواهده )، ثم أحالَ على تاريخ ابن بشر وابن غنام الذين كان السؤال عنهما. وكأن المعترضين على كلامه ينكرون وجود التكفير في هذين الكتابين!!

التكفير موجودٌ في تاريخ ابن بشر، وفي تاريخ ابن غنام، بل في رسائل الشيخ محمد نفسه. لكن موضع البحث: أين المسألة التي أخطأ الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب في التكفير بها؟ هذا ما يُفترض أن يبرزه الشيخ حاتم إن أراد الطرح العلميَّ؟ 

وأخشى ما أخشاه أن يكونَ الخللُ لدى الشيخ حاتم نفسِه في تصوُّر مسائل الإيمان، كما هي عادة الكثير ممن يعترضون على الشيخ محمد انطلاقاً من تصوراتٍ خاطئةٍ لديهم. أقولُ هذا لأني رأيتُه في رسالته عن (الولاء والبراء ) جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)! بل إنه حكم بإيمان من يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-! وهذه لوثة إرجاءٍ لا تأتي على مذهب غالية الجهمية الذين يجعلون الإيمان بالنبيِّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم – تصديقاً مجرَّداً من التوقير والتعظيم والإذعان. وهذا ما نزَّه الله عنه الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب –رحمه الله-. فمثلُ هذا الكلام هو الحريُّ بالمراجعة والتصحيح.

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

بارك الله في الشيخين الفاضلين حاتم وبندر وفقهما لكل خير .

بغض النظر عن إصابة الشيخ حاتم في إجابته من عدمها ، فإنني أسأل الشيخ حاتم وكل محبيه هل يرضون بأن نقول : 
((كم هم من أتباع الشيخ حاتم (حفظه الله ) الذين خطَّؤوا الشيخ أو مدرسته في بعض آرائه الحديثية ؟! ومن منهم كان قد علا صوته مطالباً بضرورةِ إعادة النَّظر في بعض الآراء؟! هل يمكن أن تكون بعضُ آراء شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قابلةً للنقد (كتسلسل الحوادث وفناء النار وغيرهما)، وكذلك لا يخلو عالمٌ من خطأ، خاصةً في العلم الذي أكثر من الخوض فيه، ثم لا يكون للشيخ حاتم  أخطاء أسوةً بغيره؟! إن كان له أخطاء، فلماذا لا تدرس؟ ولماذا لا ينبَّه عليها. والأهم: لماذا يصمت أكثر الأتباع عن نقد الشيخ باحترامٍ كغيره من أهل العلم)). اﻫ.

فإنني أرى المتعصبين للشيخ حاتم لا يقلون بحال عن المتعصبين للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب .

----------


## المحرر

[center]جزاك لله خيرًا يا شيخ بندر .... 
وقد شَرُفَ المجلس بإطلالتكم ...

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

لا فوض فوك ياشيخ بندر ,  مقال في القمة . جزاك الله خيرا فقد اجدت وافدت

وانطلاقا من مبدأ الشيخ حاتم وفقه الله في نبذ التعصب , واهمية التنبيه على الاخطاء بل تدريسها , وان احدا من البشر ليس بمعصوم , فليس من الحكمة حذف هذا المقال او نحوه , لأن كلام الشيخ حاتم اما ان يكون خطأ او صوابا , وليس الا الأول فوجب التنبيه عليه سيما وقد وافق الشيخ حاتم على هذا الاصل , وعلى فرض انه صواب فمن حق أحد ان يبدي رأيه فيه ليعلم أصواب هو أم خطأ , وهذا ايضا يتماشى مع تأصيل الشيخ , فثبت انه ليس من العدل اقصاء المناقشة وتهميش التصحيح وحجب النقد العلمي !

وحتى يكتمل العقد فليسمح لي الشيخ بندر جزاه الله خيرا بأن انقل مقال الشيخ د. عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف حفظه الله في نقد كلام الشيخ حاتم حفظه الله وهدانا واياه الى الصواب .


يقول الشيخ عبدالعزيز :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كم هي الأكاذيب والمفتريات التي ألصقت بدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب – رحمه الله – وكم هي الشبهات والأراجيف التي وُصمت بها هذه الدعوة المباركة، وما أكثر المؤلفات التي سوّدها الخصوم في الشناءة بالدعوة وعلمائها، لا سيما الرافضة والصوفية، فلا تكاد تحصى هذه المؤلفات إلا بكلفة، بل إن جملة من المنتسبين للعلم في نجد قد رموا الشيخ الإمام ودعوته عن قوس واحدة، ألم تعلم أن أحد المشتغلين بالعلم ومن قرابة الشيخ المعاصرين له قد تفوّه بأقبح القذف وأشنع الإفك! إذ يقول هذا المخذول(1): "فإني أذكر في هذه الأوراق شيئاً من نشأة الطاغية المرتاب، المحيي ما اندرس من أباطيل مسيلمة الكذاب، أي المنسوب إلى المرحوم الشيخ(2)، وأرجو أنه ليس له، بل لعل الشيخ(3) غفل عن مواقعة أمه، فسبقه الشيطان إليها فكان أباً لهذا المارد؛ إذ هو لعدو الله إبليس أشد الخلق شبهاً له في إبراز الباطل في قالب الحق بأعظم تلبيس..."!!

لقد افتروا على الشيخ الإمام، فزعموا أنه متنبئ كذّاب، وأنه ينتقص الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، واتهموا الشيخ وأتباعه بالتشبيه والتجسيم في صفات الله تعالى، وأنهم لا يعترفون بالأولياء وكراماتهم! وأثاروا شبهة التكفير وتحريم التوسل ونحوها من الشبهات المكرورة.

ثم جاء الطاغية إبراهيم باشا –رسول الحضارة الغربية– فأهلك الحرث والنسل في جزيرة العرب، وخرب الدرعية، وحمل الأسرى من أشراف القوم إلى مصر والأستانة في رقابهم الحديد، يطاف بهم في البلاد ثم يقتلون، ونكّل بالعلماء، فمنهم من كان يربط بأفواه المدافع ثم تطلق فتتناثر لحوم جثثهم في الفضاء، ومنهم من كانت تخلع جميع أسنانه قبل قتله، إضافة إلى وقائع السلب والنهب وهتك الأعراض -كما وصفه الجبرتي في تاريخه-.

ومع تكالب الأعداء على هذه الدعوة ومن كل حدب وصوب، إلا أن الله تعالى نَصَر دينه وأيّد جنده وهزم الأحزاب وحده؛ إذ صار هذا اللمز المكشوف إلى زوال، وحاق بأهله سوء المآل، فإن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين، ومن وجد اللهَ فما فقد شيئاً، ومن ضيّع الله فما وجد شيئاً.

وأكثر هذه المؤلفات المناوئة للدعوة -من خلال بحث واستقراء(4)- هي أشبه ما تكون الآن بالقطع القديمة، أو الآلات التالفة! وعمّ مذهب أهل السنة بيوت المدَر والوبَر، وصار ملء السمع والبصر، فالحمد لله على الإسلام والسنة.

وعقب أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر جاء مسلسل القهقرى والانهزامية والتراجعات فتعددت حلقاته وتنوّعت أدواته، ومن ذلك هذه الأصوات النشاز من متسننة هذا العصر والذين يلمزون من طرف خفي هذه الدعوة، ويعرِّضون بها، متدثرين بالنقد والموضوعية وعدم العصمة، وأجج هذا الطرح سكوتُ فئام من أهل العلم وطلابه؛ إذ لاذوا بالصمت وآثروا التواري والانكفاء عن المدافعة والاحتساب، واستملحوا الملاينة في كل الخطوب والأحوال.

نُبئت أن النار بعدك أُوقدت      واستبَ بعدك يا كليب المجلس

وتحدّثوا في أمر كل عظيمة     لو كنتَ حاضرهم بها لم ينبسوا

وها هو الشيخ الفاضل/ د. حاتم بن عارف العوني، يُسأل في موقع الإسلام اليوم بتاريخ 19/5/1429هـ "عن التكفير الذي في تاريخ ابن غنام وابن بشر وعلاقته بدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب... لكن فضيلته أعرض عن الإشكال، وحاد عن السؤال "والحيدة ضرب من الانقطاع"، وكان يسعه السكوت أو الاعتذار، فقيمة المرء ما يحسنه، ولو أن الشيخ الشريف اشتغل بما يجيده من الحديث وعلومه، لكان أولى وأجدى.

استهل د. حاتم جوابه أن دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب "ليست معصومة، فالخطأ يقع عند دعاتها في تقرير المسائل، وفي الممارسة العملية أيضاً كغيرها من الدعوات الإصلاحية، لكن من حاكمها إلى زمن ظهورها بإنصاف علم أن خيرها أكثر من شرها بكثير.. والثناء عليها لا يعني عصمتها من الخطأ، ولا أن نجمد على آرائها ومواقفها..

ثم ثنّى قائلاً: "ومشكلتنا من طائفتين في الدعوة النجدية: غلاة فيها (وهم كثيرون في أتباعها) وغلاة عنها (وهم كثيرون في منافريها) وطالب الشريفُ بتدريس أخطاء الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب! ثم فسّر الشريف العصمة بعدم قبول النقد فيمن يعظمه!!

والجواب: دعوى أن الشيخ الإمام ليس معصوماً تحصيل حاصل، فهل قال أحد بعصمتها، حتى ينهمك الشريف بالإنكار والنفي لعصمة هذه الدعوة؟! وهل سُبق الشريف إلى هذه الدعوى! فإن كنتَ ناقلاً فالصحة أو مدّعياً فالدليل.

إن العصمة للأنبياء عليهم السلام فحسب، ولقد افترى الأفّاكون على الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب واتّهموه بدعوى النبوة بلسان الحال، وزعموا أن الشيخ بين أتباعه كالنبي لا يتركون شيئاً مما يقول، لكن هذا الكذب الصراح صار نسياً منسياً؛ إذ اندرست تلك المقالات، وانقرض أولئك الأشخاص.

ثم يقال للدكتور حاتم: ومَن هؤلاء الغلاة الكثيرون من أتباعها حتى جعلتَهم قسيماً للغلاة عنها؟!

وثالثة الأثافي عندما يتأوّل الشريفُ العصمةَ بتأويل متكلف مستكره؛ إذ يتفوّه قائلاً: "إن كان لا يقبل تَخطيء الذي يعظمه فقد وصل حدّ ادعاء العصمة"!

وإن كان الخصوم الأوائل قد اتّهموا الشيخ الإمام بادّعاء النبوية بلسان الحال، فليُحذر من محاكاتهم بادّعاء العصمة بلسان الحال و"المآل"!

وأما دعوى الخطأ في تقرير المسائل، فكان على الدكتور حاتم أن يبيّن ذلك دون هذا الكلام المجمل العائم، فكم هي هذه الأخطاء على حدّ دعواه؟ وما نوعها؟ وما حجمها؟ والماء إذا بلغ قلتين لم يحمل الخبث، وكفى المرء نبلاً أن تعدّ معايبه.

وأما الأخطاء في الممارسات العملية، فلا يكاد يسلم منها أحد مادام بشراً ، فلا موجب للتعريض أو الشغب على الدعوة بنحو هذا.

كان على الشريف أن يسعه ما وسع "أهل الإنصاف" من أمثال أ.د. محمد محمد حسين – رحمه الله – إذ يقول – عن هذه الدعوة المباركة-: "ما من دعوة إلا وقد ابتليت بمن يسيء فهمها وتطبيقها، والإسلام نفسه لا يخلو من ذلك، ولكن لا نحكم على الإسلام بسوء فهم بعض المسلمين أو سوء تصرفهم.

أما لبّ الدعوة وحقيقتها فهي ثابتة واضحة فيما تركه صاحب الدعوة من كتب ومن رسائل، وهذه الكتب والرسائل هي التي يحتكم إليها ولا يحتكم إلى سواها في معرفة حقيقة الدعوة مجردة من المبالغات ومن ردود الأفعال"(5).

ومن العجب أن يُطالب الدكتور حاتم –وهو من أهل الشورى– بتدريس أخطاء الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؟! ومتى كان تدريس "الزلات" مسلكاً رشيداً وطريقاً سديداً؟!

وأما مسألة تسلسل الحوادث والقول بفناء النار، فليستا مجرد رأي لابن تيمية كما يُفهم من كلام الدكتور حاتم، فالقول بدوام جنس الحوادث هو قول السلف الصالح، وقد دلّ عليه النقل والعقل كما هو مبسوط في موضعه، وأما القول بفناء النار -أعاذنا الله منها- فهو قول معتبر له حظه من الأثر والنظر، وقال به صحابة كرام وأئمة أعلام قبل أن يخلق ابن تيمية بمئات السنين! مع أن نسبته إلى ابن تيمية محل بحث ونظر؛ إذ قرر في المنهاج -وغيره- أن النار لا تفنى ولا تبيد.. وليس هذا موضع تفصيل هاتين المسألتين، والمقصود أن يتجنب التعجل والاندفاع، لا سيما وأن الكاتب قد طالب "بالإنصاف والنقد العلمي البناء"، والعلم إما نقل مصدّق، وإما قول محقق.

والنظرة الموضوعية لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله- لا تتحقق إلا بعلم وعدل، والانعتاق من ردود الأفعال والمقررات السابقة، ومجانبة التوتر والانفعال، والانفكاك من أَسْر الأحداث التاريخية وتبعاتها وركام الممارسات العملية وتداعياتها والتي وقعتْ في أرض الحجاز ونحوها، كما يتعيّن مجاوزة الإقليمية الضيّقة.. حجازيون "وشروق"! فعلماء الحجاز من أمثال الشيخ محمد حياة سندي -رحمه الله- ونحوه لهم الفضل والسبق في هذه الدعوة السلفية الإصلاحية، وللشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب الظهور والانتشار.

يقول الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب (الأزهري) -رحمه الله- عن جده الشيخ محمد: "وسمع الحديثَ عن أشياخ الحرمين في وقته، وأجازه الكثير منهم، ومن أعلامهم محدِّث الحرمين الشيخ محمد حياة السندي، وكان له أكبر الأثر في توجيهه إلى إخلاص توحيد عبادة الله، والتخلص من رق التقليد الأعمى والاشتغال بالكتاب والسنة"(6).

وأخيراً كان على الدكتور حاتم أن يتسع صدره لهذه الدعوة السلفية -وهو من أهلها ودعاتها- وأن ينظر إليها بعلم وعدل، كما اتسع صدره لأهل البدع في رسالة "التعامل مع المبتدع"، فأفرط في الرحمة والملاينة، فجزم أن "البدعة وحدها لا تستوجب عقوبة صاحبها مطلقاً"(7)، "وأن أهل البدع مقبولو الشهادة والرواية"(8)، "وأن المبتدع لا يفسّق بمجرد البدعة"(9)، "والبدعة لا تنافي الاتصاف بالإيمان ومتين الديانة وعظم الورع"(10)... إلى آخر كلامه وما فيه من المغالطة والتخليط.

وأحسب أن للشيخ حاتم من العلم والديانة والدعوة ما يجعله أوّاباً للحق رحيماً بأهل السنة قبل أهل القبلة، وبالله التوفيق.



________________

(1)    القائل: محمد بن فيروز، كما في مطلع مخطوط الصواعق والرعود، لعبد الله بن داود الزبيري.

(2)    المراد بالشيخ: عبد الوهاب بن سليمان – والد الشيخ محمد – رحمهم الله-.

(3)    المراد بالشيخ: عبد الوهاب بن سليمان – والد الشيخ محمد – رحمهم الله-.

(4)    انظر: دعاوى المناوئين لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عرض ونقض للكاتب.

(5)    بحث محمد بن عبد الوهاب بين التأييد والمعارضة ص3.

(6)    مصباح الظلام ص139.

(7)    التعامل مع المبتدع ص13.

(8)    التعامل مع المبتدع ص14.

(9)    التعامل مع المبتدع ص38.

(10)   التعامل مع المبتدع ص61.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ

* عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

أرى انك وعبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف تحاملتم على الشيخ المحدث حاتم العوني القرشي  وهو أستاذ للحديث النبوي في جامعة أم القرى وعضو في مجلس الشورى ....  ولا أدري ما سبب سوء الظن  والبغي والتسلط وتقويل الرجل مالم يقله وهذا التحامل أهو لأنه من الحجاز ( التي ولد وعاش فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم )  ؟ أم لأن ناشر الفتوى موقع ( الإسلام اليوم ) ؟ 

والشيخ حاتم معروف أنه من أهل الحديث ومن السلفيين المشهود لهم بالفضل والعلم .... فليتكم تركتم  العلماء أمثاله  ليعقبوا على كلامه  .

فهو لم يقل إلا أن الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله ليس بمعصوم .. وأن البشر الذي جاؤ من بعده غلو فيه غلواً لا يرضاه هو ومن أبرز الدلاءل على الغلو فيه هو ردك ورد العبدالطيف والخراشي ... ورحم الله الشيخ فهو بين مجافيله وغالي فيه وهذا والله سبب عدم الإنتشار المطلوب لدعوته التوحيدية السلفيه  .

والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> والشيخ حاتم معروف أنه من أهل الحديث ومن السلفيين المشهود لهم بالفضل والعلم .... فليتكم تركتم  العلماء أمثاله  ليعقبوا على كلامه  .
> .


سرعان ما جاء مثال على ما قلته لكم من تعصب المتعصبين للشيخ حاتم
الشيخان بندر وعبد العزيز لا يسمح لهما بنقد الشيخ حاتم لأنهما ليا بمثله .
والشيخ حاتم يسمح له بنقد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب مع أنه ليس بمثله .
انتقاد الشيخ حاتم للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب هو من باب التصحيح ولا نشكك في نيته .
أما انتقاد الشيخين بندر و عبد العزيز فهو لأنه من الحجاز وهؤلاء يكرهون الحجاز أو لأنه نشر في الإسلام اليوم وهم لهذا الموقع مبغضون .

أعتذر لك أخي هشيم لكن لم يسعني السكوت على ردك .

ولو رددت ببيان ما تراه من ظلم وبغي وتقويل للشيخ حاتم مالم يقله لكان أجدى .

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ بندر، ونفع الله بك، وأجزل لك المثوبة والعطاء، فوالله لقد أحسنت وأصبت، نسأل الله الهداية والتسديد.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

بارك الله في الشيخ الفاضل بندر الشويقي ، وبارك في الشيخ عبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف ، ولاشك أن ماكتباه دافعه الغيرة والمحبة للدعوة المباركة للإمام المجدد محمد بن عبالوهاب أسكنه الله فسيح جنته.
ويجب أن تبقى صدورنا مفتوحة وقابلة للنقد الهادف ، وأن نكون سريعين في الأوبة إلى الحق متى ماظهر لنا .
وحتى يكتمل أيضا عقد هذه النقاشات فإني أنقل تعقيب أحد الإخوة لمقال الشيخ آل عبداللطيف ، ( وللمعلومية فهذا الكاتب ليس بيني وبينه أي معرفة ).

*بقلم / راشد بن عبدالله العلي / كاتب سعودي*
 وجدت في مقال الدكتور الفاضل عدة ملاحظات أتمنى أن يتسع صدره لها؛ وأتمنى ـ كذلك ـ أن لا تُقرأ هذه الملاحظات على أنها نوع من التعصب لرأي الدكتور الشريف، أو جزء من (الاستمرار في القهقرى والانهزامية التي أصابت متسننة هذا العصر)، كما أني لا أعتبر هذه الملاحظات رداً على الدكتور الكريم، وإنما إيضاحات قد يكون من شأنها أن تزيل كثيراً من مواطن الخلاف بين الدكتور عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف والدكتور حاتم الشريف.
اشتهر المفكر الكبير مالك بن نبي بعبارته الشهيرة: "قابلية الاستعمار"، والتي كان يقصد فيها أن كثيراً من بلاد المسلمين كان عند أهلها نوعاً من الاستعداد النفسي لأن يقبل الاستعمار في ذاك الوقت، وبغض النظر عن تفاصيل مقولته، فلعلي استعير الطابع العام لهذه الفكرة منه لأقول: إن واقع الدعوة الإسلامية ـ بل والسلفية كذلك ـ يعاني عند كثير من أبنائه من "قابلية الاختلاف"، أي أن أنفس كثيرٍ منهم مهيأة نفسياً لاشتعال الخلاف حتى عندما لا يكون ثمة مبرراً حقيقياً لذلك. 


أحسب أن الضجة التي أحدثتها فتوى الدكتور حاتم الشريف حول "الدعوة الإصلاحية"، والتي نشرت في موقع "الإسلام اليوم" هي من هذا الجنس، فقد جاءت عليه بعض التعقيبات والردود التي أحدثت بين التيار السلفي الواحد ما لا ينبغي أن يحدث، ولم أجد من حاول أن يُحلل تلك التعقيبات ليرى كيف أننا نعاني من إشكالية لا تكمن في المقولات التنظيرية حول الخلاف وكيفية التعامل معه، بل إننا نعاني من إشكالية في تنزيل تلك المقولات وتطبيقها على أرض الواقع. 


وحتى يجد القارئ الكريم عمق هذه الإشكالية، فإني سأتناول بالتحليل والتعقيب مقالاً من تلك المقالات التي تعقبت تلك الفتوى، وهو مقال للدكتور الفاضل عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف بعنوان: (اللمز الخفي والجلي لدعوة الشيخ محمد ابن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله)، نشر في موقع "الإسلام اليوم" و"المسلم" وغيره من المواقع. 


وقد وجدت في مقال الدكتور الفاضل عدة ملاحظات أتمنى أن يتسع صدره لها؛ وأتمنى ـ كذلك ـ أن لا تُقرأ هذه الملاحظات على أنها نوع من التعصب لرأي الدكتور الشريف، أو جزء من (الاستمرار في القهقرى والانهزامية التي أصابت متسننة هذا العصر)، كما أني لا أعتبر هذه الملاحظات رداً على الدكتور الكريم، وإنما إيضاحات قد يكون من شأنها أن تزيل كثيراً من مواطن الخلاف بين الدكتور عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف والدكتور حاتم الشريف. 


وهي إيضاحات ـ كذلك ـ تبين تلك الإشكالية الخلافية التي أشرت إليها. 


أتمنى أن تُقرأ كذلك؛ وأسأل الله أن يوفقني لإيضاح لتلك الإيضاحات، وأسأله أن يجمع كلمة العلماء والمصلحين على الحق. 


لا أريد أن أطيل في المقدمات سأبدأ تلك الإيضاحات من حيث بدأ الدكتور الفاضل مقاله، وسأنهيها بما انتهى به. 


* الإيضاح الأول: كيف يقرأ الدكتور الشريف تاريخ المناوئين للدعوة؟ 


ابتدأ الدكتور العبداللطيف تعقيبه على الفتوى بذكر شيء من تاريخ المناوئين للدعوة في القديم، حتى وصل الأمر إلى ما بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر عندما جاء بعض متسننة هذا العصر ليمزوا الدعوة من طرف خفي، ليكون الدكتور الشريف واحداً من هؤلاء . 


وهنا أريد أن أسأل الدكتور العبداللطيف والقارئ المنصف هل كان الدكتور الشريف يختلف معه حول وجود هذا التيار المنافر لدعوة الشيخ؛ لقد ذكر الدكتور الشريف في فتواه تلك أن ثمة طرفاً مجافياً لدعوة الشيخ (وهم كثيرون) كما يُعبر. 


وإذا لم يكن هذا التعريض بهم كافياً في بيان منافرة الدكتور الشريف للمناوئين لدعوة الشيخ في الأمر الجلي والخفي ـ ويبدو أن الأمر كذلك ـ لأنه حُشر من ضمن (أهل اللمز الخفي)، فإني أستأذن دكتورنا الفاضل وقارئنا الكريم في نص واحد مما قاله الدكتور الشريف في هذا الفريق المنافر وقد أحالنا إليه أثناء جوابه و لعل الكثير لم يسعفهم الوقت لقراءته، ولذلك سأضطر لا إلى الإحالة إليه بل إلى ذكر شيء من نصوصه حتى أريح القارئ من عناء البحث ومشقة التنقل بين المقالات. 


يقول الدكتور الشريف في مقاله (الحجاز والتسامح الديني): (وأنا إذ أتكلم عن الحجاز وتاريخها، فأنا ابن تاريخها، وأقولها كلمة حق عن تاريخها: إن الحجاز ـ كغيرها من مناطق العالم الإسلامي ـ قد مرّت بمراحل مختلفة، بالنسبة لتحقق التسامح الديني والمذهبي فيها، بحسب الظروف الدينية والسياسية والعلمية التي تمر بها. فمثلاً: في الفترة التي كانت فيها الحجاز تُعدُّ ولاية من ولايات الدولة العثمانية، وبما أن الدولة العثمانية كانت تتبنى مذهبًا صوفيًا متطرّفا في الغالب، كانت الدعوة السلفيّة في الحجاز وغيرها من ولايات الدولة العثمانية محارَبةً بقوّة وبغير تسامح). 


(فأين التسامح الديني في هذا الحادث التاريخي، الذي يدلّ على الواقع الذي كان يعيشه الحجاز في تلك الفترة، ومناهضته وعداوته للدعوة السلفيّة، وعدم تعايشه معها بأي وجه من وجوه التعايش، والتي وصلت إلى درجة الطرد والإبعاد من الحجاز. 


وفي آخر حكم الأشراف كانت الدعوة السلفية محاربةً بكل قوّة؛ لتعلّق ذلك بالصراعات السياسية بين الحجاز ونجد). 


(وكل من عرف الحجاز وتاريخها الأخير، يعرف مقدار ما كانت تواجه به الدعوة السلفية من العداء، وعدم السماح لصوتها بالظهور، بل للقلوب أن تنطوي عليها، لو كان ذلك في قدرتهم). 


أعتذر للقارئ الكريم إن طال عليه هذا الشاهد لكن للضرورة أحكام ولاشك، أتمنى تُقْرَأ هذه النصوص بشيء من التأمل لأني بعد هذه القراءة المتأنية سأتساءل مع الدكتور العبداللطيف عدة تساؤلات: 


التساؤل الأول : أليس من قرأ كلام الدكتور الشريف يظهر له أنه لا يَشُك طرفة عين في تلك الاضطهادات التي تعرضت لها الدعوة السلفية، والتي هي دعوة الشيخ محمد كما يتبين من خلال قراءة المقال ؟ بل إنه لا يَشُك فيها لا باعتبارها واقعاً تاريخياً وحسب بل باعتبارها تطرفاً وظلماً وعدواناً ومحاربةً كما هي عبارات الدكتور الشريف؟ 


* والتساؤل الثاني: لقد قال الدكتور الشريف هذا الكلام القاسي والصريح والواضح الذي لا تجد فيه مكاناً للمجاملة ـ لا عن عالمٍ بعيدٍ عنه لا يربطه به أي يصله، بل قاله عن دياره التي تربى فيها، وعن فترة أجداده (آخر حكم الأشراف) ـ فهل يحق أن يُعَرّض بالدكتور الشريف على أنه محتاج إلى (الانفكاك من أَسْر الأحداث التاريخية وتبعاتها وركام الممارسات العملية وتداعياتها والتي وقعتْ في أرض الحجاز ونحوها)، (كما يتعيّن مجاوزة الإقليمية الضيّقة.. حجازيون "وشروق"!)؟!! 


إذا كان من قال مثل هذا الكلام لم ينفك عن تلك العقدة فلا أدري من الذي سيحالفه التوفيق حتى ينفك منها؟! 


ثم للقارئ أن يتساءل كذلك، من أين جاء استدعاء هذه القضية والدكتور الشريف لم يتحدث لا من قريب ولا بعيد في مقاله عن شيء من تلك الإقليمية ؟ 


للقارئ الكريم أن يعيد النظر في الفتوى محل التعقيب ليرى هل فيها ما يؤجج هذه النزعة الإقليمية؟ 


ولا أحسب الدكتور العبداللطيف فهم ذلك من عنوان المقالة التي أحال إليها الدكتور الشريف (الحجاز والتسامح الديني) ليحسب أن هذا نوع من التزكية للحجاز، لأن الدكتور العبداللطيف ـ كما ذكر في تعقيبه ـ واعي تماماً بأن النقد حتى يكون موضوعياً لابد أن ( يتجنب التعجل والاندفاع ) فإن المقال الدكتور الشريف المُحال إليه جاء لنقض هذه الدعوى التي كانت الكاتبة تدعيها عن الحجاز، لا لإثباتها . 


لقد كان واحداً من ردود الدكتور الشريف على الكاتبة التي ادعت أن نجداً استولت على الزعامة الدينية التي كانت في الحجاز أن قال لها: (وهو عرض لا شك أنه يساعد على تأجيج نار الإقليمية والعنصرية، المؤدية إلى إثارة الفتن، وإلى المطالبة بتفكيك هذه الوحدة التي تنعم بها المنطقة، والتي هي (أعني الوحدة) مما تتفق عليها جميع التيارات الإسلامية والمشاريع الدينية بل والقومية الصادقة مع مبادئ القومية: على المطالبة لا بالحفاظ عليها كإنجاز وقد تم فقط، بل على توسيع دائرتها، ليشمل العالم الإسلامي كله). 


وحتى يُعرف أن الدكتور الشريف لا يختلف معه حول هذه القضية، فقد تصادف أن ينقل الدكتور العبداللطيف نقلاً عن الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ (ت1293هـ)، يستشهد به على نقض ذلك التفريق بين الحجاز ونجد، ثم يجد القارئ أن النص ذاته قد اسشتهد به الدكتور الشريف في مقاله عن الحجاز للغرض نفسه. 


ألا يدل ذلك على أن الدكتور الشريف لا يخالف الدكتور العبداللطيف في ذلك فمن أين جاء هذا الاختلاف؟ 


فالدكتور العبداللطيف مطالبٌ ـ إذاً ـ بالقاعدة التي أرشدنا إليها: (إن كان ناقلاً فالصحة أو مدعياً فالدليل). 


التساؤل الثالث : حُشِرَ الدكتور الشريف في زاوية اللمز الخفي أو الجلي لدعوة الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب رحمه الله. 


فليسمح لي الدكتور العبداللطيف بهذه التساؤلات الثلاثة التي أُوردها للإيضاح وهي تساؤلات سبق أن عرضتها في مقال سابق لكني أعيدها هنا حتى لا أتعب الدكتور الفاضل والقارئ الكريم بالرجوع إليها؛ وأعيدها ـ أيضاً ـ لأنه استجد أمر آخر يصدق هذه التساؤلات، فأقول: 


هل من جعل الدعوة الإصلاحية أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق، يصبح من الأصوات النشاز من متسننة هذا العصر التي تلمز وتُعرض وتُشغب على الدعوة من طرف خفي أو جلي؟ 


وثاني هذه التساؤلات: هل من يجعل أتباعها (مع التنصيص على العقيدة) أقرب للسلف من غيرهم وإن أخطئوا، يصبح من الأصوات النشاز من متسننة هذا العصر التي (تلمز) و(تُعَرّض) و(تُشَغْب) على الدعوة من طرف خفي أو جلي؟ 


وثالثها: هل من جعل الصواب الذي هو أكثر بكثير ( ولاحظ بكثير كما يعبر الدكتور الشريف ) من الخطأ في هذه الدعوة؛ هل من جعل ذلك محلاً للفخر، يُصبح من الأصوات النشاز من متسننة هذا العصر التي (تلمز) و(تُعَرّض) و(تُشَغْب) على الدعوة من طرف خفي أو جلي؟ 


إنني أزعم أن هذا الوصف الذي أطلقه الدكتور الشريف لن يقبله المشككون فيها بل إنهم سيجعلون هذا نوعاً من التعصب لها. 


أنني أدعو الدكتور الفاضل ـ باعتباره واحداً من المتخصصين في المناوئين لدعوة الشيخ ـ أن يأتيني بواحد من خصوم دعوة الشيخ يُقر بهذه الأوصاف الثلاثة، وعندها سأعترف أن الدكتور الشريف وقع في اللمز الخفي أو الجلي لدعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله ؟ 


لقد تساءلت هذا التساؤل في مقال سابق، ووجدت بعد ذلك مصداق هذا التساؤل، فهاهم المناوئون الحقيقيون لدعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله يصفون جواب الدكتور الشريف بأنه نوع من التعصب لهذه الدعوة؟ 


أدعو الدكتور العبداللطيف والقارئ الكريم أن يدخل ـ غير مأمور ـ لموقع (ملتقى النخبة)، ليجد ماذا قال بعض هؤلاء عن مقال الدكتور الشريف؟ وكيف وصفوه بالتعصب لها؟ 


أرأيتم كيف أن الدكتور الشريف لم يكن مشككاً في دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله بل كان واحداً من المناصرين لها وصادقاً معها كذلك، فمن أين جاء هذا كل الاختلاف ؟ 


ثم إني أتساءل أخيراً هل العالم العراقي السلفي محمود شكري الآلوسي في تاريخ نجد (ص 183) بعد أن أثنى الثناء العاطر على هذه الدعوة الإصلاحية، وقال: (وغالى في تكفير من خالفهم وشدّد في بعض الأحكام وحملوا أكثر الأمور على ظواهرها كما غالى الناس في قدحهم، والإنصاف الطريقة الوسطى لا التشديد الذي ذهب إليه علماء نجد ... ولا التساهل الذي عليه عامة أهل العراق والشامات وغيرهما من الحلف بغير الله وبناء الأبنية المزخرفة بالذهب والفضة والألوان المختلفة على قبور الصالحين والنذر لهم، وغير ذلك من الأمور التي نهى عنها الشرع)، هل حُشِرَ في زاوية اللمز الخفي أو الجلي لدعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله؟ 


مع أن نقده كان محل تعقب ورَدِّ من بعض علماء الدعوة الإصلاحية فإن الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان مع رده عليه يقول عن هذا الخطأ: (وهذا يخالف ما بلغنا عنه وتحققناه، فلعله وقع في حال ذهول وغفلة والله يغفر له) (184 تاريخ نجد)، ثم أخذ الشيخ سليمان يبرأ الدعوة من ذلك، ولازال الألوسي في نظر الشيخ يوصف بـ(العلامة) (163 تاريخ نجد). 


ولا زلت كتبه في الرد على القبوريين وغيرهم محل تقدير وإشادة من علماء الدعوة الإصلاحية وغيرهم. 


* الإيضاح الثاني: توافق في النتيجة واختلاف في الطريق إليها: 


استنكر الدكتور العبداللطيف على الدكتور الشريف أن ذكر أن للدعوة الإصلاحية أخطاء في تقرير المسائل وفي الممارسات العلمية، وجعل ذلك نوعاً من اللمز والتعريض والتشغيب على الدعوة، وتساءل على إثر ذلك إن كان ماقاله الدكتور الشريف صحيحاً فما هي هذه الأخطاء؟ وما عددها؟ وحجمها؟ 


وحيث أن الدكتورالشريف لم يتعرض لذلك فقد (وقع في التعريض والشغب على الدعوة بنحو هذا). 


لكن الدكتور العبداللطيف وفي ذات الاعتراض قال بعد أن تساءل عن أخطاء الدعوة وحجمها وعددها: (والماء إذا بلغ قلتين لم يحمل الخبث، وكفى بالمرء نبلاً أن تعدّ معايبه). 


فإن كان الدكتور العبداللطيف يريد حقيقة هذا الاستدلال فقد وصل إلى كل ما يريده الدكتور الشريف؛ ثمة أخطاء لكنها لا تعكر صفو هذه الدعوة ولذلك كانت أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق، وأتباعها أقرب الأتباع إلى السلف، وصوابها أكثر من خطئها (والماء إذا بلغ القلتين لم يحمل الخبث، وكفى بالمرء نبلاً أن تعد معايبه). 


أدعو الدكتور العبداللطيف، والقارئ الكريم أن يتأمل هذا الاستدلال ويعود بكل هدوء إلى كلام الدكتور الشريف سيجد حقيقة هذا المعنى، هذا بالنسبة للأخطاء العلمية. 


أما بالنسبة للأخطاء في الممارسة العملية، فقد قال الدكتور العبداللطيف وبالحرف الواحد: (وأما الأخطاء في الممارسات العملية، فلا يكاد يسلم منها أحد مادام بشراً، فلا موجب للتعريض أو الشغب على الدعوة بنحو هذا). 


وهذا كل ما يريده الدكتور الشريف؛ أن نعترف بأن ثمة أخطاء في الممارسة العلمية لأنها ليست معصومة ولا يسلم منها أحد؛ ولذلك كانت هذه الدعوة أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق، وأتباعها أقرب الأتباع إلى السلف، وصوابها أكثر من خطئها، ( فلا موجب للتعريض أو الشغب على الدعوة بنحو هذا). 


أرأيت أيها الدكتور الفاضل والقارئ الكريم أنه ليس ثمة خلاف حقيقي بين القولين؟!! 


أرأيتم كم تستنزفنا بعض الخلافات والحقائق واحدة؟ 


* الإيضاح الرابع: لماذا غاب ذِكْرُ الأخطاء: 


وجه الدكتور الفاضل للدكتور الشريف تساؤلاً يقول فيه: ( فكم هي هذه الأخطاء على حدّ دعواه؟ وما نوعها؟ وما حجمها؟). 


ولأن الدكتور الشريف لم يذكر ذلك فقد وقع في ( التعريض أو الشغب على الدعوة بنحو هذا) . 


ليأذن لي الدكتور العبداللطيف أن أناقش معه هذه المسألة في ثلاثة أمور بعضها ذكرته في مقال سابق لكني سأستدعي منه ما يناسب في هذا التعقيب حتى لا أشتت ذهن القارئ هنا وهناك، ولأنه وقع بعد ذلك ما يشهد لصدق تلك الأمور: 


1ـ هذا السؤال المركزي الذي يريد الدكتور العبداللطيف من الدكتور الشريف أن يجيب عليه، وبمجرد عدم إجابته على هذا التساؤل يتحول قول القائل إلى ( مجرد تعريض وشغب حول هذه الدعوة )؛ أي أنك عندما تذكر أن ثمة أخطاء في الدعوة الإصلاحية فلابد أن تعدد لنا هذه الأخطاء حتى لا يصبح الكلام مجرد تشغيب وتعريض، فعدم ذكرها عندما يطلب منك ذلك يعني أنها دعوى يقصد منها ( التعريض والتشغيب واللمز الخفي لدعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله ) . 


ولو أخذنا نحاكم فكرة الدكتور العبداللطيف لبعض ما يُدَرِّسه لطلابه في معتقد السلف الصالح حول الصحابة لوقعنا في إشكالٍ كبير، أليس مما يقرره السلف في معتقدهم : ( أن الصحابة كلهم عدول ولا يعني هذا أنهم معصومون من الخطأ والذنب بل هم بشر؛ وهذا الخطأ والذنب لا يُقلل من شأنهم و لا يُنقص من عدالتهم فهم أفضل وأعدل جيل )؛ وهم مع ذلك: ( يكفون عما شجر بين الصحابة ) . 


هذا التقرير السني ليس من باب التسليم المحض والتقديس الذي لا أساس له؛ أنه منطلق من أساس عقلي صحيح يخدم مصلحة الإسلام ويصح تطبيقه على كل ما هو كذلك، فالدخول في تلك الأحداث التفصيلية مما قد يُضعف قدر الصحابة في قلوب النفوس الضعيفة والمتربصين للطعن فيهم، والمنع من الدخول التفصيلي إنما كان لما فيه من مصلحة الدين وحفظ رواته. 


أننا لم نسمع أن أحداً ادعى أن هذا التقرير المجمل السابق كان تشغيباً وتعريضاً بقدر الصحابة، وحتى نخرج من ذلك فلابد أن نعدد تلك الأخطاء للصحابة. 


هذا ما لم يقله أحد من أهل السنة، والدكتور الفاضل واحد ممن يقرر ذلك. 


قارن هذا التقرير السابق بالتقرير التالي للدكتور الشريف: (الدعوة الإصلاحية ليست معصومة، فهي تخطئ لكن صوابها أكثر من خطئها ولذلك هي أقرب الدعوات للحق وأتباعها أقرب الإتباع إلى السلف الصالح). 


لا أقصد هنا أن أرفع الدعوة الإصلاحية إلى رتبة عهد الصحابة، ولكني أريد أن ألفت الانتباه إلى أن التقرير السني لمعتقد الصحابة ليس ناشئ من مبدأ التسليم فقط، بل هو موقف يمليه العقل والمصلحة العظمى للدين. 


وهذا المنطق ذاته هو الذي يجعل الدكتور الشريف لا يدخل في مثل هذه التفاصيل التي طولب بها. 


وحتى تتضح الصورة فلك أن تقارن بين جوابين: 


جواب يُكتفي فيه بوصف الدعوة الإصلاحية بأن فيها أخطاء لكن صوابها أكثر من خطئها بكثير، وأنها أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق، وأن أتباعها أقرب إلى السلف من غيرهم. 


إن هذا الجواب: لن يُفرح الخصوم والأعداء لأنهم لا يقبلون بهذه الأوصاف، إنه يُلقم المخالفين حجراً، ويقول لهم نحن أتباع الدعوة لا ننزهها من الخطأ لكنها أقرب من غيرها إلى الحق. 


إن الذي يستفيد من هذا الجواب هو الطرف المحايد، فسيجد في هذا الجواب ما قد يقوده إلى الاستفادة من هذه الدعوة التي أتباعها أقرب إلى السلف من غيرهم. 


أما الجواب الآخر والذي يريده الدكتور العبداللطيف من الدكتور الشريف هو أن ينساق في تعداد أخطاء الدعوة الإصلاحية. 


فماذا سيكون بعد ذلك؟ 


سيدخل أتباع الدعوة الإصلاحية ( الدكتور العبداللطيف والدكتور الشريف) في جدال كبير بعضهم مع بعض حول صحة هذا الرأي أو ذاك لننتقل الآن إلى معركة جديدة بين أتباع الدعوة الإصلاحية. 


ليفرح بهذه المعركة المناوئون الحقيقيون، ويقتات عليها المتربصون. 


لكن قل لي بالله عليك، ماذا سيقتات هؤلاء المتربصون من خطاب يقول: ثمة أخطاء في هذه الدعوة ولكنها أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق وأتباعها أقرب الأتباع إلى السلف. 


لقد قلت ذلك أيضاً في مقال سابق، ووجدت بعد ذلك ما يصدقه، فهاهم المناوئون الحقيقيون للدعوة يطالبون الدكتور الشريف بعدم التكتيم على تلك الأخطاء، وأن عدم ذكرها ليس إلا نوعاً من التعصب لها؟ 


فليقرأ ذلك من أراد في الموقع المشار إليه سابقاً. 


وحتى يجد الدكتور العبداللطيف وغيره من القراء مصداق ذلك، وهو أن الدكتور الشريف ليس ممن ينشغل باللمز والتعريض والتشغيب على الدعوة، فدونه كتابه في ( الولاء والبراء) وهو يقرر فيه تقريراً يخالف بعض أئمة الدعوة، في (ضابط المظاهرة المكفرة) لماذا غاب في هذا الكتاب الرد على المخالفين له من أئمة الدعوة؟ 


وهو تساؤل أظن أن بعض الأخوة لم يلحظه. 


لو كان الدكتور الشريف يريد (التشغيب والتعريض واللمز الخفي للدعوة)، لكن قصده الأول أن يرد ويناقش أقوال من يخالفهم من أئمة الدعوة؛ لكنه تصرف حكيم قدر ماذا يقول؟ وكيف يقول؟ 


أرأيتم أن الدكتور الشريف لم يكن مخالفاً لمبدأ الدفاع عن الدعوة الإصلاحية ؟! فمن أين جاء هذا الاختلاف؟ 


2 ـ فإن كان الدكتور العبداللطيف لا زال على طلبه السابق وهو أنك إن لم تذكر تلك الأخطاء فكلامك مجرد دعوى يراد منها (التشغيب والتعريض واللمز الخفي للدعوة ) فليأذن لي بهذا التساؤل: 


لقد قال الدكتور العبداللطيف: (وأما الأخطاء في الممارسات العملية، فلا يكاد يسلم منها أحد مادام بشراً). 


فقد أقرّ كما أقرَ الدكتور الشريف بوجود أخطاء؛ فهل يحق أن يُعَدّ واحداً من المشغبين والمعرضين بالدعوة لأنه لم يبين هذه الأخطاء في الممارسة العلمية ؟ 


إنني ـ وكل منصف ـ لا نستحل أن نصفه بذلك، فلماذا لا يعامل أقرار الدكتور الشريف الجملي بمثل هذا التعامل. 


3 ـ فإن كان كل ذلك لم يكف أن نحسن الظن بكلام الدكتور الشريف ونحمله على المحمل الصحيح، فماذا سيقول الدكتور العبداللطيف عن تلك الاختلافات الحقيقة بين أئمة الدعوة في تقرير بعض مسائل العقيدة والتكفير؟ ألا يلزم من هذا الاختلاف أن يكون من قرر مسألة قد خالفه فيها غيره، كان قد اعتقد خطأ مخالفه في تلك المسألة؟ وتأمل أننا هنا نتحدث عن مسائل الاعتقاد والتكفير، وهذا يعني بالضرورة أن يعتقد بعض علماء الدعوة أنهم بعضهم قد أخطأ في تقرير بعض المسائل. 


فإن كان واقع علماء الدعوة كذلك؛ فلماذا نجعل كل تخطيء لعلماء الدعوة نوعاً من التشغيب والتعريض واللمز الخفي للدعوة؟ 


ألم يخالف الشيخ عبداللطيف الشيخ حمد بن عتيق وغيره في ضابط المظاهرة المكفرة ؟ 


ألم يخالف الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز شيخه ابن إبراهيم وغيره من بعض أئمة الدعوة في مسألة الحكم بغير ما أنزل فيما يختص بالقوانين الوضعية؟ 


ألم يخالف الشيخ حمود التويجري وغيره بعض تقريرات أئمة الدعوة في مسألة حكم من سأل الميت أن يدعو الله له؟ 


قد يخالفني البعض في بعض هذه الأمثلة لكني أزعم أن مثالاً واحداً يكفي لإثبات القضية. 


هل يمكن أن يُعد هذا التخطيء في مسائل التكفير نوعاً من التشغيب والتعريض بالدعوة؟ 


4 ـ اعترض الدكتور العبداللطيف على تمثيل الدكتور الشريف عندما استشهد ببعض المسائل التي خولف فيها ابن تيمية؛ وهي أمثلة قد سُبق الدكتور الشريف إلى الاستشهاد بها وإلى فَهْمِهَا كما فَهِمَها فلم يُشكك أحد في علمهم ولم يُفَسّر ذلك على أنهم تكلموا فيما لا يحسنوا، بل أصبح اجتهاد في الفهم يخالفه اجتهاد آخر، والعبرة بالدليل. 


ومع ذلك فإن الاعتراض على تلك الأمثلة لا يلغي القضية التي يريد إثباتها، فلن نعدم أن نجد أمثلة أخطأ فيها بعض أئمة السلف ولم يُعد ذلك نقصاً من مكانتهم ولا فُسِّر من أحد من العلماء على أنه تشكيك في دعوة السلف، فهل عُدَّ تخطيء العلماء للإمام بن خزيمة في حديث الصورة تشغيباً منهم على كتبه وعلى إمامته أو أنه تعريض بكتب السلف؟ 


بل إنني أدعو الدكتور اللعبداللطيف والقارئ الكريم أن يتأمل معي هذا النص أنقله بطوله ـ أعان الله القارئ الكريم على مشقته ـ يقول صاحبه: (وَهَؤُلَاءِ الغالطون الَّذِينَ أَعْرَضُوا عَمَّا فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ الدَّلَائِلِ الْعَقْلِيَّةِ وَالْبَرَاهِينِ الْيَقِينِيَّةِ صَارُوا إذَا صُنِّفُوا فِي أُصُولِ الدِّينِ أَحْزَابًا: ... وَالْحِزْبُ الثَّانِي : عَرَفُوا أَنَّ هَذَا الْكَلَامَ مُبْتَدَعٌ وَهُوَ مُسْتَلْزِمٌ مُخَالَفَةَ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَعَنْهُ يَنْشَأُ الْقَوْلُ بِأَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ مَخْلُوقٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَرَى فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَلَيْسَ فَوْقَ الْعَرْشِ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ بِدَعِ الجهمية فَصَنَّفُوا كُتُبًا قَدَّمُوا فِيهَا مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى وُجُوبِ الِاعْتِصَامِ بِالْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ وَالْحَدِيثِ وَكَلَامِ السَّلَفِ وَذَكَرُوا أَشْيَاءَ صَحِيحَةً لَكِنَّهُمْ قَدْ يَخْلِطُونَ الْآثَارَ صَحِيحَهَا بِضَعِيفِهَا وَقَدْ يَسْتَدِلُّونَ بِمَا لَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى الْمَطْلُوبِ. وَأَيْضًا فَهُمْ إنَّمَا يَسْتَدِلُّونَ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِنْ جِهَةِ إخْبَارِهِ لَا مِنْ جِهَةِ دَلَالَتِهِ فَلَا يَذْكُرُونَ مَا فِيهِ مِنْ الْأَدِلَّةِ عَلَى إثْبَاتِ الرُّبُوبِيَّةِ والوحدانية وَالنُّبُوَّةِ وَالْمُعَادِ؛ وَأَنَّهُ قَدْ بَيَّنَ الْأَدِلَّةَ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ الدَّالَّةَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ؛ وَلِهَذَا سَمَّوْا كُتُبَهُمْ أُصُولَ السُّنَّةِ وَالشَّرِيعَةِ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ وَجَعَلُوا الْإِيمَانَ بِالرَّسُولِ قَدْ اسْتَقَرَّ فَلَا يَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يُبَيِّنَ الْأَدِلَّةَ الدَّالَّةَ عَلَيْهِ فَذَمَّهُمْ أُولَئِكَ وَنَسَبُوهُمْ إلَى الْجَهْلِ؛ إذْ لَمْ يَذْكُرُوا الْأُصُولَ الدَّالَّةَ عَلَى صِدْقِ الرَّسُولِ؛ وَهَؤُلَاءِ يَنْسُبُونَ أُولَئِكَ إلَى الْبِدْعَةِ بَلْ إلَى الْكُفْرِ لِكَوْنِهِمْ أَصَّلُوا أُصُولًا تُخَالِفُ مَا قَالَهُ الرَّسُولُ. وَالطَّائِفَتَا  نِ يَلْحَقُهُمَا الْمَلَامُ؛ لِكَوْنِهِمَا أَعْرَضَتَا عَنْ الْأُصُولِ الَّتِي بَيَّنَهَا اللَّهُ بِكِتَابِهِ فَإِنَّهَا أُصُولُ الدِّينِ وَأَدِلَّتُهُ وَآيَاتُهُ فَلَمَّا أَعْرَضَ عَنْهَا الطَّائِفَتَانِ وَقَعَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْعَدَاوَةُ؛ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: { فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ } ...). مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية - (ج 4 / ص 204). 


أتدري أيها القارئ الكريم من قائل هذا النص؟ 


أنه إمام من أعظم من ناصر كتب السنة وعقيدة السلف؛ إنه ابن تيمية. 


هل يستطيع أحدٌ أن يقول عن ابن تيمية أن شكك في كتب السنة والشريعة أو أنه صاحب لمز خفي أو جلي لكتب السلف بمجرد أن نقد شيئاً منها؟ 


إنني إذ استشهد بذلك لا أدعو أن نرفع الدكتور الشريف إلى منزلة ابن خزيمة وابن تيمية لكنني أدعو أن نتعامل التعامل المنصف مع كلامه كما نتعامل مع كلام العلماء الإجلاء لأن الإنصاف والعدل لا يتغير بتغير الأشخاص بل هي قيمة مطلقه أظن أنها تشمل الدكتور الشريف وغيره. 


* الإيضاح الخامس: "قيمة المرء ما يحسن": 


قال الدكتور العبداللطيف: (ولو أن الشيخ الشريف اشتغل بما يجيده من الحديث وعلومه، لكان أولى وأجدى). 


ليسمح لي الدكتور الفاضل بهذا التساؤل، لقد كان الدكتور الشريف في مقاله: (الحجاز والتسامح الديني) محل إعجاب وتقدير، ويشهد لذلك تناقل الصحف (عكاظ، الرياض) والمواقع الإسلامية، وخاصة المتخصصة في الرد على الصوفية لهذا المقال، ولم نقرأ هنا أوهناك لأحد من أهل السنة من يأمره أن يشتغل بما يحسنه من الحديث وعلومه، فهل لأنه وافق ما نريد هناك صمتنا فلما خالفنا الرأي هنا أردنا منه أن لا يتحدث، إن حقيقة هذا التعامل أننا لا نأمره بالسكوت ـ هكذا مطلقاً ـ في غير الحديث بل نأمره : بأن يتكلم عندما يوافق ما نريد، فإن خالف ذلك ـ ولو كان حقاً في نظره ونظر من يوافقه ـ نأمره بالاشتغال بالحديث وعلومه. 


والذي يؤكد ذلك أننا وجدنا من يأمره بالرد على الصوفية وفي ذات الأمر يأمره بالاشتغال بالحديث وعلومه؟ 


فلماذا يُؤمر بالرد على الصوفية ـ وقد فعل ذلك ـ إن كان لا يُحسن إلا الاشتغال بالحديث وعلومه. 


وهل من المنطق الصحيح أن نطالبه وقد أحسن في الحديث وعلومه أن لا يُحسن في غيره؟ 


ثم إنني أتسائل تساؤلاً آخر: 


ألم تُعتبر مناظرات الشيخ الفاضل المحدث سعد الحميد مع الإباضية محل إشادة وافتخار؟ 


ألم يَنْشُر ويَشْرَح الشيخ الفاضل المحدث عبدالله السعد بعض رسائل التوحيد؟ 


ألم يؤلف الشيخ الفاضل المحدث سليمان العلوان شرح نواقض الإسلام؟ 


ألم يؤلف الشيخ الفاضل المحدث عبدالعزيز الطريفي في شرح نواقض الإسلام؟ 


إننا لم نسمع ـ ولا ينبغي أن نسمع ـ من يأمرهم بالسكوت والاشتغال في العلم الذي أبدعوا فيه. 


فلماذا كان من نصيب الدكتور الشريف أن يؤمر بالاشتغال بالعلم الذي يحسنه ولا يؤمر غيره بذلك. 


إنني لا أدعو إلى ذلك معاذ الله؟ لكنني أدعو إلى نوع من الإنصاف مع الدكتور الشريف وغيره. 


* الإيضاح السادس: حول تدريس أخطاء الدعوة الإصلاحية: 


يقول الدكتور العبداللطيف أن الدكتور الشريف ـ وهو من أهل الشورى ـ طالب: (بتدريس أخطاء الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؟! ومتى كان تدريس "الزلات" مسلكاً رشيداً وطريقاً سديداً؟!). 


قد كان من إرشادات الدكتور الفاضل: (مجانبة التوتر والانفعال)، إنني أدعو نفسي والدكتور العبداللطيف والقارئ الكريم ـ غير مأمور ـ لإعادة قراءة تلك الجملة التي فُهِمَ منها هذا الفهم، ليجدها تعني (دراسة) لا (تدريس)، فإنه قال: (فإن كان له أخطاء فلماذا لا تدرس؟ ولماذا لا ينبه عليها؟). 


فقرأ الدكتور العبداللطيف (تُدْرَس) على أنها (تُدَرّس)، ومشكلة الدكتور الشريف أنه لم يضبط تلك الجملة، وقد كان يَحْسُن بنا أن نُحسن به الظن وهو من أهل الشورى، وأن نتأمل في سياق كلامه قبل أن نحكم عليه بالخطأ. 


وعندئذ، فلا داعي أن نقول إن الدكتور الشريف يطلب تدريسها، بل إنه يطلب بدراستها، وهذا مالا أظن أن الدكتور العبداللطيف يخالف فيه في حين سلم بوجود تلك الأخطاء، وقد سبق أن بيّنت أنه أقرّ بأن الماء إذا بلغ القلتين لم يحمل الخبث. 


أريتم ـ هنا ـ أنه ليس ثمة اختلاف حقيقي بين الدكتورين الفاضلين؟ فمن أين جاء كل هذا الاختلاف؟ 


الإيضاح الأخير: الموقف من المبتدع ومشكلة المقال: 


مشكلة بعض طلبة العلم اليوم ـ عند الدكتور العبداللطيف ـ أنهم: (لاذوا بالصمت وآثروا التواري والانكفاء عن المدافعة والاحتساب، واستملحوا الملاينة في كل الخطوب والأحوال). 


أتمنى أن لا يكون الدكتور الشريف واحداً من هؤلاء، فهو قد جاهر بكل قوة في الرد على المشككين في الدعوة السلفية والتي هي دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله في مقاله عن (الحجاز والتسامح الديني)، وقد كان مما قال فيه: (وأما موقف الصوفية من غيرهم، فكتبهم ومقالاتهم في ذلك معروفة، من اتهام السلفية ببغض النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ، وانتهاك حرمة الصالحين، بل إنهم دسيسة على الإسلام والمسلمين، إلى درجة التكفير الصريح، وما يستتبعه ذلك من استباحة الدماء والأعراض. وها هي السلفية محاربة في كثير من بقاع العالم الإسلامي، من قبل الصوفية والشيعة، ولا دعوة فيهم إلى المطالبة بالتنوع الديني. 


وأما موقف الشيعة من بقية المسلمين (سلفية وصوفية)، فمعروف لا في بطون الكتب فقط، ولا على منابر الخطب فقط، ولا في الدروس اليومية فقط؛ بل في واقع تعاملهم معهم في عدد من بلاد العالم الإسلامي، التي يكون لهم فيها سلطة. فأين التنوع الديني عند هؤلاء؟ 


فلا داعي بعد ذلك كله أن نغالط أنفسنا، لنصف هذا الاختلاف بالتنوع. 


ولا داعي لأن ندعي وبكل سذاجة أن مجرد وصف هذا الاختلاف بالتنوع، أن الواقع سيتغير، وأن الأمور ستنقلب رأساً على عقب، فيصبح الاختلاف ائتلافاً والافتراق اتفاقاً) ا.هـ 


وبهذا الرد الواضح والصريح يُعرف أن الدكتور الشريف لم يكن يريد في كتابه (التعامل مع المبتدع التلاين مع البدعة، بل كرّر مراراً في كتابه ذاك أنه لابد من ردّ البدع وبكل وضوح وصراحة، وطبق هذا هنا كما في نصه، لكن كل الذي أراده أن لا يدفعنا هذا الرد للبدعة بأن نسعى إلى نسيان حقوقه كمسلم. 


أما المسائل التي عرضها الدكتور العبداللطيف من كتاب (التعامل مع المبتدع) للدكتور الشريف، فهي مسائل بحث بينكم أيها الشيوخ الكرام، أنضجوها بالبحث والمناقشة، ولكن بعيداً عن (التعجل والاندفاع)، والاتهام بـ (المغالطة والتخليط) وناقشوها (بعلم وعدل، والانعتاق من ردود الأفعال والمقررات السابقة، ومجانبة التوتر والانفعال، والانفكاك من أَسْر الأحداث التاريخية وتبعاتها وركام الممارسات العملية). 


وعندما تختلفون فليكن حادي كل واحدٍ منكم أن يكون (رحيماً بأهل السنة قبل أهل القبلة، وبالله التوفيق). 


هكذا بدأت من حيث ابتدأ الدكتور الفاضل وانتهيت بما انتهى به. 


أسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يجمع قلوب أهل السنة على الحق، وأن يجنبهم الفرقة والاختلاف. 


وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ بندر على المقالة القيمة ...



> فإنني أرى المتعصبين للشيخ حاتم لا يقلون بحال عن المتعصبين للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب .


صدقت جزاك الله خيرا ....
لكن عندي سؤال (للاستفادة وليس للاختبار) أريد أمثلة عن التعصب للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وهل هو في المشايخ أو الأتباع؟

----------


## حارث الهمام

لا أدري ما فائدة إقحام هذا الرد الطويل هنا؟! وهو لا يتعلق بالموضوع!!
وقد رأيت من تعقب رد العلي هذا بما يكفي ولكن ليس هذا محل نقاش هذا وإنما إن كانت ثمة مناقشة للشيخ بندر فلتعلق!
وبعد فأقول للشيخ بندر أحسنت بارك الله فيك.
لكن إن ثبت وجود تكفير مذموم في تاريخ ابن بشر أو ابن غنام، فهل يستدعي هذا الإزراء بدعوة التوحيد؟ أم أن غايته اجتهاد شخص منتسب إليها عبر عنه بما رأى ولاينبغي بحال أن يسحب تكفيره المذموم -المزعوم- على الدعوة التي عرف منهج منظرها وانضبط في قضية التكفير بما لم يخرج فيه عن آراء أهل العلم قبله؟

----------


## ابن القصيم

السلام عليكم 
قد نُشر في هذا المنتدى مقالٌ في التعقيب على تعقيب الأخ الكريم سليمان الخراشي ، ورأى المجلس العلمي حذفه من حين نزوله لأن الدخول في هذا الموضوع قد يكون فيه نوع من المفاسد ، وكان هذا الرأي محل قبول وتقدير من كاتب المقال ، في تلك المراسلات الخفية بين الأعضاء والمشرفين .
 و اليوم يُنشر مقال للأخ الفاضل بندر الشوقي حول الموضوع نفسه وفي ذات السياق ، والكاتب الكريم يستحق أن ينشر له بلا شك ، ولذا فإني لا أدعو إلى حذفه ، لكني لم أستطع أن أفهم أن ثمة فرقاً بين هذا المقال والمقال المحذوف ، فهل لأن هذا المقال موافق لبعض الآراء يبقى ، وذاك لأنه مخالف يحذف . 
أتمنى أن نحدث نوعاً من العدل حتى في النشر والتعقيب ، وأتمنى أن لا نقع فيما كنا ننهى عنه عندما سيطر أولئك على منابر الكلمة فنشروا مالهم وأما ما كان يخالفهم من مقالات أهل الغيرة والدين فلم تكن تجد طريقها للنشر .
هذا تساؤل أضعه بين أيدي الأخوة القراء والمشرفين والذين أحسبهم والله حسيبهم لا يريدون إلا الإصلاح .   
والتساؤل الذي وضعه الأخ حارث همام تساؤل صحيح ، لكن ليته جعل هذا التساؤل شاملاً له وللمقال الذي قبله (مقال العبداللطيف) فهو ليس له علاقة بمقال الأخ بندر الشويقي على حسب اعتراضه .
فلماذا يتسائل عن ذكر هذا المقال ، ولا يتسائل عن المقال الذي قبله .
وأما مقال الأخ الكريم فثمة تعليق حوله قد ينشر هنا أو هناك .
أسأل الله أن يهدينا لما اختلف فيه من القول ، وأن يجعلنا هداة مهتدين .

----------


## بندر الشويقي

إضافة موفقة –أخي- ابن سفران.
- - - - - - -
أخوي الأفاضل: عبدالله المزروع، وأبو عبدالله السبيعي، و وليد الدلبحي.
الشكر موصولٌ لكم على المشاركة ههنا، وأثابكم الكريم على دعواتكم لأخيكم.
- - - - - - -
هشيم بن بشير.
 أصلح الله قلبك... هذا كل ما أستطيع قوله لك.
- - - - - - -
الفاضل/ عبدالله العلي..
شكر الله لك إضافتك.
وهذا النقل الطويل فيه ما فيه. لكن مناقشته تحتاج لمقالة أخرى.
- - - - - - - 
المكرم/ أبو عبدالرحمن القطري.
 كل شخصية علمية أو دعوية بارزة، لا بد أن تجد غالياً فيها وجافياً عنها. فهذه سنة مطردة، مردها لتفاوت عقول البشر ومداركهم.
لكن هذا شيءٌ، والحديث عن الشيخ محمد نفسه شيءٌ آخر.
- - - - - - - 
الفاضل/ حارث الهمام.
تقول –رعاك الله- : (إن ثبت وجود تكفير مذموم في تاريخ ابن بشر أو ابن غنام، فهل يستدعي هذا الإزراء بدعوة التوحيد؟).
وجواب هذا السؤال يتوقف على تصنيف دعوة الشيخ –رحمه الله-:

فالذي يعدها فرقة (وهابية) سيحمل إمامها أخطاء (أتباعه).
أما من يعده مصلحاً مجدداً على طريقة السلف، فلن يحمله خطأ غيره (لو وجد).

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ بندر على المقالة القيمة ...
> صدقت جزاك الله خيرا ....
> لكن عندي سؤال (للاستفادة وليس للاختبار) أريد أمثلة عن التعصب للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وهل هو في المشايخ أو الأتباع؟


لم أقصد أخي الكريم تضخيم ظاهرة التعصب للشيخ محمد في الواقع - ولعلك فهمت هذا فطلبت الأمثلة - والشيخ محمد مثل كل رجل عظيم لا بد أن يغلو فيه أناس وما قصدت أن التعصب فاش في أتباعه ، بل أنا أتشرف بأني من أتباعه .

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

> لم أقصد أخي الكريم تضخيم ظاهرة التعصب للشيخ محمد في الواقع - ولعلك فهمت هذا فطلبت الأمثلة - والشيخ محمد مثل كل رجل عظيم لا بد أن يغلو فيه أناس وما قصدت أن التعصب فاش في أتباعه ، بل أنا أتشرف بأني من أتباعه .


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وأصبت في تخمينك لسؤالي لأني ألاحظ العكس فالكثير بدأ يتنكر لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله ولم يكتفوا بعدم نصرتها بل صاروا ينالون منها بثوب الإنصاف والتجرد زعموا ونسوا أو تناسوا أن النعمة التي ينعمون بها الآن من الخير والدعوة هي بفضل الله ثم بفضل جهاد هذا الإمام المجدد رحمه الله ...
والخطأ من بعض أفراد أئمة الدعوة وارد ولانقاش في ذلك لكن المشكلة في من يتهم الدعوة برمتها .....

----------


## دكتور استفهام

الاخ الكريم الشيخ بندر الشويقي حفظه الله ..

كنت أفكر في عنوان لمثل هذا المقال الذي كتبته عن الشيخ حاتم ، وكتبه قبلك الشيخ عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف ، فلم أجد إلا هذا العنوان التالي : ( تجديد فنون الخلاف ) ، لأني في السابق كنت أقرأ في كتب الردود العلمية فوجدت ان الردود تتمحور حول قضية ( علمية ) و ( منهجية ) يسوق كل إنسان دليله على صحة قوله وخطا قول مقابله ، ولكني حقيقة لم أعد أفهم هذه الطريقة في الخلاف ، ولا أدري ماهي المحصلة التي يخرج بها من يريد أن يستفيد من هذه الموضوعات ... ولذلك سطرت عدة ملحوظات : 

الاولى : عندما يتفق شخصان في نقد ظاهرة او فكرة تجاه شخص او تيار اوحركة او عالم فلا يعني هذا انهما يشتركان في " التوجه " نفسه ، فتوجيه الانتقاد إلى دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله لا يعني ان المنتقد ق دخل في زمرة الناكئين بالدعوة والواقفين في طريقها ، او أنهم مصابون بانهزامية وتراجع ، إلى غير ذلك من التهم التي توجه إلى ( كل ) من ينتقد دعوة الشيخ رحمه الله ، بل تختلف الصورة باختلاف منطلقات المنتقدين، فالأول ينتقد الدعوة من منطلق خلاف كلي أصولي مبدئي ، ويقصد بذلك " النكاية بها واسقاطها " والثاني يقصد بنقده " التقويم " والتسديد مع احترام الدعوة والاشادة بجهودها ، وإنصافها .. فلماذا يوضع هؤلاء كلهم بسلة واحدة ، ويعاملون بطريقة واحدة ؟ .

الثانية : اعجب حقيقة من القدرة الفائقة على " صناعة معركة كبرى " من خلال أسطر قليلة يقولها شخص يعرف الجميع حرصه على السنة وموقفه المبدئي من السلفية ومنهجها ، وكأن " السلفية " و " الوهابية " هي ملك لأشخاص قد عينوا انفسهم بوابين على حماها ، إذ لا يجوز عندهم ان يقال فيها أي كلمة ، وحتى لو أثنيت عليها فلا بد ان تثن عليها بطريقتهم هم ، وباسلوبهم هم .. وهذا الاحتكار الفكري يذكرني بمن يحتكر السلفية الآن ، وكانها ملك لأبيه وجده ، حتى لربما غضب منك لو استخدمتها ، أو حتى دافعت عنها ، ولذا فدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله ليست ملكا لأحد ، بل هي ملك للامة كلها ، وليست هناك شروط صارمة لمن يتبناها ، وليس من شروط القناعة بها ان يقبلها كلها او يرفضها كلها ، فقد تأثر بها اناس يخالفونها في أشياء كثيرة ، بل أشاد بها حتى بعض العقلانيين الذين راوا فيها تنقية للعقل العربي من الخرافة والأسطورة والشعوذات .. وتحريرا للعقل من الجهل !

الثالثة : الحساسية المفرطة من كلمة " الوهابية " ، فمجرد وصف فرقة باسم مؤسسها لا يعني ان الكلمة قبيحة او تدل على معنى سلبي ، ولا يعني ان وصف خصومها بهذا اللفظ ان يكون اللفظ قبيحا ، فمجرد الانتساب إلى شخص لا مانع منه ، والعلة ليست بهذه الانتسابات بل بحقيقة الانتساب وشرعيته وموافقته للحق ، ولذا لا ينبغي ان نقيم خصاما مع من يقول " وهابية " إن كان يوافقها بالمنطلقات والفكر . وقد قرر ابن تيمية رحمه الله جواز هذه الانتسابات .. 

الرابعة :ان هناك خلطا بين " دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله "، وبي " منهج الشيخ وتصرفاته " فدعوة الشيخ بعمومها هي عن عبارة ( أفكار ) و ( عمل ) و ( أتباع ) ، وتوجيه الانتقاد إلى دعوة الشيخ أحيانا ينصرف إلى أفكار الشيخ نفسه ، واحيانا ينصرف إلى اتباعه ، واحيانا يوافق في " التنظير " و يخالف في " التطبيق " ، وأحيانا يشوه الأتباع سيرة الشيخ ببعض التصرفات ، او بالذهاب بعيدا عن مرادات الشيخ وطريقته ، ولذا حصل خلاف كبير بين أتباع الشيخ وتلاميذه حول قضية ( العذر بالجهل ) وتحرير موقف الشيخ منها ، وإلى الآن تصدر الكتب التي تناقش هذه القضية ،ولذلك يحصل " الغلو " في الاتباع حيانا بسوء فهم كلام الشيخ ومنهجه ، وأتوقع ان السبب يكمن في الآتي : 
الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله ليس عالما تنظيريا فقط ، يكتب الكتاب ثم يذهب ينام في بيته ، بل هو عالم ينظر ويطبق أفكاره على الواقع ، ويجتهد في انطباق الفكرة على الواقع ، ويختلف اجتهاده من حالة دون حالة ، والمشكلة ان بعض من تبعه لم يفرق بي ( التنظير ) و ( التطبيق ) ، فهم يأخذون تطبيقه لقضية مثل ( تكفير اعيان محددين ) على انه رأي فقهي ، ثم يطرد هذا على أعيان في واقع مختلف ومناطات متغيره .. وهذا هو الذي جعل بعض غلاة التكفيريين يتكئون على فتاوى الشيخ وتصرفاته في تقرير مسائل الغلو في التكفير عندهم ، ومذكراتهم وكتبهم ورسائلهم مليئة بالنقل والاعتماد على دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب واتباعها .. ولذلك فالشيخ حاتم يتكلم عن ( دعوة ) الشيخ ، ولا يتكلم عن ( الشيخ نفسه ) فيتامل!

الخامسة : أرى من الخطأ ترسيخ التمحور حول " الأشخاص " حتى لو كان الشيخ محمد ،لأن المنهج الشرعي ان يتمحور الناس حول " الحق " ، ويكون الاشخاص والمناهج والدعوات هي " الحواشي " والمكملات له ، وأرى ان هناك طغيانا كبيرا في الاهتمام بالاشخاص على حساب الموضوعات ، ولو توجهت البحوث إلى تحرير قضايا التكفير ومناقشتها بوعي وجلد ، أولى من إثارة المعارك حول الأشخاص . 

اخيرا .. 

اذكر مرة انني كنت مسؤولا عن محاضرات مسجد الخيف في المشاعر ، وجاء أحد الدعاة وتحدث عن قضايا التوحيد بشكل جميل ورائع ، ووقف وقفات رائعات في تقرير مسائله ، وكان المسجد مكتظا بأنواع مختلطة من الناس ، عرب وعجم ، سنة وشيعة ، صوفية وقبورية ، وكل طائفة تقريبا ، وكلهم قد اشرأبت انظارهم إلى الشيخ المتحدث ، وفجاة حرف الموضوع إلى الدفاع عن الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ،وأن الناس تتهم الشيخ ودعوته واتباعه انهم لا يحبون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكانه بهذه الانحرافه استثار عقولهم الباطنة ، ونبههم إلى " الوهابية " التي رضعوا كرهها وشوهت في ضمائرهم ، فانصرفت الأنظارعنه ، وبدأ التذمر بمجرد ان تكلم عن " الوهابية " التي نشأوا على الموقف السلبي منها ، ولو استمر في حديثه عن ( التوحيد ) من الكتاب والسنة دون الدخول في أي شي آخر لاستفادوا أكثر ، لانه صرفهم بإرادته عنه .. وقد نبهته إلى ذلك بعد المحاضرة ، وان الموقف لا يحتمل مثل هذه الاستطرادات التي تضر بالموضوع الأصلي وهو ( التوحيد ) . 

هناك ملحوظات أخرى .. لعلي اعود إليها ان شاء الله !

----------


## عبدالله العلي

سددك الله يادكتور .. رؤية متزنة ومعالجة موضوعية رائعة .

----------


## ابن ابيه

اتفق مع دكتور استفهام في إطلالته الجميلة .
وأثني بتأييدي له حول عدم افتعال معركة حول اسم (وهابية) وأن لا نجعل هذا الاسم مجالا للخصومة بين أتباع المنهج الواحد ، 
فإني أرى أن هذا الاسم يُعبر عن حركة قامت في فترة زمنية وكان لها تأثيرها الكبير في الواقع الإسلامي .
وإني أجد أن كل اعتراض يمكن إيراده على هذا الاسم فهو وارد على اسم (الدعوة النجدية) .
فإن قيل : الاسم الأول قد يُحمل على أنها دعوة جديدة جاءت بمنهج مبتدع ، فلنمنع الإسم الآخر لأنه قد يُفسر بنفس التفسير .
ولذا فلا يلزم على وصف (الوهابية) أن تكون قد أتت بمنهج مبتدع جديد .
وهذه التسميات شأن شائع في كثير من الدعوات .
فلنجعل معركتنا مع المخالفين للدعوة في غير هذه المضايق .
وإن قيل : إن هذا الاسم يعني أن الدعوة مرتبطة بالأشخاص ، قيل واسم (الدعوة النجدية) اسم مرتبط بالمنطقة ، وهي ليست محصورة في منطقه محددة .
الذي أقصده من ذلك : أن لا يكون هذا الاسم علامة فارقة للموافق والمخالف ، ومحل جدل وخصام عندما يعبر به .
لاسيما وأنك تجد من أئمة الدعوة من استعمله ، فهذا الشيخ محمد بن عبداللطيف يقول في إحدى رسائله : ( من الشيخ محمد بن عبداللطيف إلى أهل القرى ورؤساء القبائل من أهل اليمن وعسير وتهامة وشهران وبني شهر وقحطان ، وغامد وزهران ، وكافة أهل الحجاز ، وغيرهم ... ) ثم أخذ في بيان منهج هذه الدعوة حتى قال : ( وصار بعض الناس يسمع بنا معاشر الوهابية ، ولا يعرف حقيقة ما نحن عليه ، وينسب إلينا ويضيف على ديننا ما لا ندعوا إليه ... ) . الدرر 1/564
فأنت ترى أن الشيخ استعمل هذا اللفظ في سياق تعريفه بمنهج هذه الدعوة في خطاب يرسله لبلاد شتى قد يكون بعضهم لم يسمع بهذه الدعوة أو هذه التسمية ، ولو كانت هذه التسمية قدحاً محضاً ، لا يليق إطلاقه لما استعمله ، أو لنبه على أنه تهمه ينبغي دحضها وردها .
وعليه فإطلاق هذا اللفظ هو بحسب قصد القائل :
فإن قصد بها : أنها ابتدعت منهجاً جديداً يختص بها دون غيرها ، كان الجواب المناسب له ليس بيان بطلان التسمية بل بيان بطلان الدعوى التي أطلاقها صاحبها .
وإن قصد بها حركة تجديدية قام بها إمام معين حتى عرفت به ، ونسبت إليه ، فهو مضمون صحيح لا ينبغي أن نفتعل حوله معركة .

----------


## بندر الشويقي

مرحباً بأخينا المفضال (دكتور استفهام ).

وكم تمنيتُ لو أنك ربطت تعقيبك بمقالتي، كي أعرف موضع اعتراضك ونقدك، فأنت سلكت مسلك التعميم، وانتقدتَ أشياء لا وجودَ لها في كلامي. ومن ذلك أول نقطة في كلامك حين اعترضت على حشر الشيخ حاتم في جملة الناكئين بالدعوة، والواقفين في طريقها، و القاصدين إسقاطها. 

فهل رأيتَ شيئاً من هذا في مقالتي؟
ألم ترني أتحدث مشربَ الشيخ حاتم الأثري؟
ألم ترني أخاطبه خطاب المعاتب الذي يُستكثر من مثله ما قد يقبل من غيره؟

أنت –أيها الفاضل- بهذه الطريقة وقعتَ فيما تنهى عنه. فحشرت أخاك مع من لا يرتضي نهجه. فإذا كان هناك من يجعل كلَّ انتقاد أو اعتراضٍ على الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب مساوياً للنكاية به وبدعوته، فهناك –أيضاً- من يعتبر كلَّ دفاعٍ عنه عصبيةً وانغلاقاً وتعلقاً بالأسماء والأشخاص... و هو ما أراك تمارسه ههنا من حيث لا تشعر.

أن يتحدَّث الشيخ حاتم عن خللٍ في دعوة الشيخ محمد –رحمه الله-. 
خلل يستدعي أن ترتفع الأصوات بضرورة مراجعته وتصحيحه. 
وهذا الخلل يتعلق بقضية خطيرة ذات حساسية؛ قضية (التكفير).
ثم أكتب لألومه على الإجمال في كلامه، وأطالبه بإبراز مثالٍ على هذا الخلل لننظر فيه.

فيأتي –بعد هذا- فاضلٌ مثلك ليتحدث عن عصبيتنا، وتمحورنا حول الأشخاص، وظلمنا للشيخ حاتم!!

فهل يليق بك –أيها العزيز- مثل هذا النهج؟
طريقتك هذه هي الظلم بعينه. ولو قلتُ إنها الأقرب للعصبية لما أبعدتُ.

ثم إننا –أيها الفاضل- مهما تحدثنا عن ضرورة التمحور حول الأفكار، وتجنب التعلق بالأسماء والأشخاص، فيجب أن يبقى للرموز والأئمة مكانتهم التي توجب أن يكون نقدهم بحذرٍ، وبمنهجيةٍ علميةٍ مبرهنةٍ. وليس بطريقةٍ مرتجلةٍ مرسلةٍ خاليةٍ من أي برهانٍ ودليلٍ، كما وقع ذلك في جواب الشيخ حاتم الذي انبريتَ للدفاع عنه.

يتأكد هذا حين يرتبط اسم الرمز بخصومة عقدية معينة.
فاسم محمد بن عبدالوهاب يرتبط عند خصومه بالمغالاة في التكفير.
تماماً كما أن اسم ابن تيمية يرتبط عن خصومه بالتجسيم.

فما رأيك لو سأل سائل: عن التجسيم الموجود في كلام ابن تيمية. فجاء الجواب هكذا: 
ابن تيمية كان عالماً مصلحاً. لكن ما هو بالمعصوم. وخير منهجه في الصفات أكثر من شره، إذا حوكم منهجه لزمن ظهوره، وأتباعه ((في باب الصفات)) أقرب للحق من غيرهم. وقد وقعت له أخطاء يجب أن ترتفع أصوات أتباعه بإنكارها، لكن مشكلتنا في المتعصبين له الذين يعدون كل نقدٍ له خروجاً عن دائرة أهل السنة...إلخ.

هل تعتبر هذا جواباً علمياً لائقاً بصاحب مشربٍ سلفي؟
ألا تفهم من هذا الكلام الموافقة على وجود التجسيم في كلام ابن تيمية؟

إن كنتَ –أخي- تعجب مما تقول إنه "قدرة على صناعة معركة كبرى من خلال أسطرٍ قليلةٍ يقولها شخصٌ يعرف الجميعُ حرصَه على السنة وموقفه المبدئي من السَّلفية ومنهجها". إن كنت تقول هذا، فأخوك يعجب من الإصرار على المغالطة وتسطيح الفهوم، من خلال تصوير جواب الشيخ حاتم وكأنه لم يقرِّر شيئاً زائداً على بشرية محمد بن عبدالوهاب ونفي عصمته. وأن ما كتبه الآخرون رداً عليه، لا يعدو أن يكون رفضاً لمبدأ نقد الشيخ.

أما حديثك –رعاك الله- عن "الحساسية المفرطة من كلمة (الوهابية )، وقولك: "إن مجرد وصف (((فرقة))) باسم مؤسِّسها لا يعني أنها قبيحة، أو تدل على معنى سلبي....".هذا المقطع من كلامك -وخصوصاً العبارة الملونة بالأحمر- كفيلٌ بشرح موضع الخلاف بيننا.

أنت والشيخ حاتم –رعاكما الله- تتحدثان عن (فرقة) أسَّسها محمد بن عبدالوهاب.
ونحن نتحدث عن دعوة سلفية، محمد بن عبدالوهاب أحد رموزها و مجدِّديها. 

فلعله لهذا السبب لا يوجد لديك حساسية من كلمة (وهابية)، كما أن الشيخ حاتم لا يوجد لديه مشكلة في التحدث عن (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب). 

فهل أدركتَ موضع النزاع هنا؟

سأضرب لك مثالاً يوضح ما نختلف فيه.
ومثالي هذا –قد يزعجك-، لكني أراه أقصر طريقٍ لتقريب الفكرة.

أنت –بالتأكيد- تملك حساسية شديدة من حديث بعض الناس في المنتديات عن فرقة اسمها (سلمانية)، وقد رأيتهم ينسبونك أنتَ بالذات إليها. ولا أحسبك ترضى بهذا، كما أني –أيضا- لا أرتضيه لك.

تفكر في حساسيتك هذه، وستعرف سبب حساسيتنا من لفظة (وهابية).

- - - - - - - -

أخي الكريم (ابن أبيه).

حين يكون كلامي مع خصمٍ أو مخالفٍ للدعوة السلفية، فلن أقيم خصومةً على اسم (الوهابية)، تماماً كما فعل الشيخ محمد بن عبداللطيف –رحمه الله- في رسالته التي نقلت طرفاً منها.

أما حين يكون الكلام مع أخي الذي ألتقي معه على التوحيد و السنة والمشرب السلفي، فإني أستكثر منه الحديث عن شيء اسمه (الوهابية)، أو (أتباع محمد بن عبدالوهاب).

و إن قدر لك المتابعة أو الدخول في الجدل والخصومة العقدية مع الروافض و الخرافيين -بل حتى مع العلمانيين، وأهل الكفر الصراح- فستدرك البعد المنهجي المقصود من الإصرار على إثبات فرقة اسمها (الوهابية).

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دكتور استفهام
بارك الله فيك وسدد الله خطاك
والإنصاف عزيز،وكلما رامه احد قيل له (بعض الذين يلبسون لباس التجرد والإنصاف)،كأن الإنصاف صار سبة،أوكأننا مستشرقون أو روافض لنا نية مبيتة في هدم عرى الإسلام،فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> والإنصاف عزيز،وكلما رامه احد قيل له (بعض الذين يلبسون لباس التجرد والإنصاف)،كأن الإنصاف صار سبة،أوكأننا مستشرقون أو روافض لنا نية مبيتة في هدم عرى الإسلام،فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


ليس هكذا أخي الكريم ..
يجب أن تتسع صدورنا للمباحثة والمدارسة ، وأن يحمل كل منا كلام أخيه على محمل محبة النصح والخير والوصول إلى الحق ..
والحق هو مبتغانا جميعا .. عصمنا الله جميعا من الزلل .

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> ليس هكذا أخي الكريم ..
> يجب أن تتسع صدورنا للمباحثة والمدارسة ، وأن يحمل كل منا كلام أخيه على محمل محبة النصح والخير والوصول إلى الحق ..
> والحق هو مبتغانا جميعا .. عصمنا الله جميعا من الزلل .


 أعلم ذلك ايها الفاضل،بل أحب ذلك وادعو إليه،ويا ليت صدور إخواننا تتسع لنا،وانا أحدث حديث  مكلوم مجروح،وأعي ما اقول،فعلم الله كم من وقت لم نقصد الا الإنصاف وبلوغ الحق،فقيل فينا مالم يقله مالك في الخمر،فتارة نريد هدم الدعوة السلفية المباركة،وتارة نسير في سياق مشروع راند،وتارة لنا حقد على الدعوة النجدية،مع أننا والله ثمرة من ثمراتها،فلهذا قلت ما قلت،مع أني سليم الصدر والله لإخواني،وإن بغوا فعفا الله عنهم.
أخي عبد الله العلي،أتابع دائما مشاركاتك واشهد الله على محبتك فيه.

----------


## دكتور استفهام

اخي الكريم الشيخ بندر .. وفقه الله 

لست هنا للدفاع عن الشيخ حاتم ولا عن غيره ، ولكني رأيت ان أنبه الإخوة في مقالك هذا إلى أن هذا " الجدل " حول مسألة نتفق على أصولها يزيد الطين بلة ، ويعمق من الخلاف والشقاق - حتى لو كان دافعنا الحرص على دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب - ، ولذلك ركزت في ملحوظاتي على جوانب منهجية أكثر من الدخول في تصحيح موقف الشيخ حاتم او موقف معارضيه  ! ولذا أشرت إلى رد الشيخ الدكتور عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف في ثنايا مداخلتي هذه . 

الشيخ حاتم قال كلامك عاما او مجملا عن دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، والمفترض دائما ان " المجمل " يرجع بفهمه إلى المفصل ، والتفصيل كان عند الشيخ حاتم في موقفه من دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب في مقاله " السابق " في الرد على مي يماني ، وعلى هذا فلا بد أن يستصحب كلام الشيخ السابق في فهم كلامه اللاحق .. وهذا هو مقياس العدل والإنصال الذي امرنا به شرعا .. وما وقع الشقاق والخلاف بين " الدعاة " و " العلماء " إلا بهذا المنهج ( التنقيبي ) في الكلمات مجردة عن سياقاتها او ما يعرف من قائليها من أصول متقرره ، ولذا ربما يحكم على شيخ بانه " خارجي " بناء على كلمة قالها في محاضرة عابرة ، ويترك تأصيله في مواطن كثيرة في الرد على الخوارج - حين يراد اسقاطه -  ومن هنا ينشأ التظالم الذي نهى الله عنه .

لتعلم أخي الفاضل أنني لا أدعي لأحد العصمة ، ولا أقف ضدا ممن ينتقد أي عالم او طالب علم ، ولكن تقدير الامور بقدرها مطلب ، فهب ان الشيخ حاتم " أجمل " ، - وهذا ما وقع منه - فلماذا تستدعى مع الاعتراض على هذا الإجمال مسائل كثيرة مثل : 
- التناقض بين ما قاله هنا ، وما قاله في رده على مي يماني !
- إقحام " الإسلام اليوم " في الموضوع .
- الكلام عن استعمال لفظ " الوهابية " .
- الحديث في أثناء الكلام عن خصوم دعوة الشيخ مثل الرافضة وغيرهم وانهم يقصدون نبز الدعوة بكلمة " الوهابية " ، وهذا يؤدي إلى اقتران شرطي بين الشيخ وبين هؤلاء حتى لو لم يقصد الكاتب هذا !
- الاسئلة الاستنكارية عن ( اتباع دعوة الشيخ ) و ( وأصولهم الجامعة ومشربهم ) يشعر بأن هناك شك أصلا في توجه الشيخ حاتم وموقفه من دعوة الشيخ !
- ثم ختم الكلام بأشارة تدل على أن القضية عند الشيخ حاتم ليست قضية " إجمال " ، وإنما لأنه يتأصل بأصل يخالف فيه دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله في باب الأسماء والأحكام ، لانه قرر في كتابه ( الولاء والبراء ) مسائل تدل على مفارقة الشيخ لدعوة الشيخ محمد في هذا الباب كله .. والنتيجة الطبيعية هي : ان الشيخ يعتبر خارج إطار دعوة الشيخ في هذه المسألة التي انتقدها على الشيخ وليست قضية اجتهاد خاص او إجمال غير موفق ..!!

أنا حقيقة لا أفهم من هذا كله إلا أن هناك موقف منهجي كبير من الشيخ ومن يوافقه على رأيه ، ولو كانت المسألة مقتصرة على ( إجمال ) الشيخ في رده على السؤال لما انبرى احد للرد عليه .. فموقف الشيخ حاتم من دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب هو لانه :  ( جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)! بل إنه حكم بإيمان من يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-! وهذه لوثة إرجاءٍ لا تأتي على مذهب غالية الجهمية الذين يجعلون الإيمان بالنبيِّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم – تصديقاً مجرَّداً من التوقير والتعظيم والإذعان. وهذا ما نزَّه الله عنه الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب –رحمه الله-. فمثلُ هذا الكلام هو الحريُّ بالمراجعة والتصحيح. ) . فلا شك ان من عنده ( لوثة إرجاء ) لابد ان يكون موقفه من الشيخ موقف المناهض المناقض لها .. وخاصة ان هذه القضية من القضايا الكبرى التي قامت عليها دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب !

طبعا .. من التجارب السابقة في متابعة ( فقه الانشقاق ) في الدعوة والدعاة ان الكلام في بدايته يبدا بلين جميل ، وإحسان ظن ، مع ضرب من تحت الحزام ، ثم نفاجا ان المعركة قد اسفرت عن وجهها ، وان هناك تحفزا من كل طرف لبدء معركة ضد الآخر ، وهذا يذكرني ما وقع بعد بيان التعايش من افتراق كبير أدى إلى خصومة نعيش إلى الآن في تضاعيفها !

ولذلك فإني ارى الحاجة إلى المصارحة في مثل هذه الامور ، والمكاشفة بكلام لا يقبل التأويل ، وليتنا بدلا من هذا كله نقول : يا شيخ حاتم ... انت تقف في طريق دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، لانك تحمل لوثة إرجائية قد بينتها في كتاب الولاء والبراء ، وهذا أمر لا يجوز ، وعليه فلا بد من مجادلتك فيه .. بلا لف ولا دوران ولا مواربة ولا مراوغة ! وبعد ذلك : اعتقد ان الشيخ سوف يدافع عن نفسه وعن رأيه بالادلة ، سواء وافقه الناس أو خالفوه !

آتي هنا إلى بعض النقاط التي ذكرتها في ردك علي الأخير .. 

تقول : 

فما رأيك لو سأل سائل: عن التجسيم الموجود في كلام ابن تيمية. فجاء الجواب هكذا: 
ابن تيمية كان عالماً مصلحاً. لكن ما هو بالمعصوم. وخير منهجه في الصفات أكثر من شره، إذا حوكم منهجه لزمن ظهوره، وأتباعه ((في باب الصفات)) أقرب للحق من غيرهم. وقد وقعت له أخطاء يجب أن ترتفع أصوات أتباعه بإنكارها، لكن مشكلتنا في المتعصبين له الذين يعدون كل نقدٍ له خروجاً عن دائرة أهل السنة...إلخ.

هل تعتبر هذا جواباً علمياً لائقاً بصاحب مشربٍ سلفي؟
ألا تفهم من هذا الكلام الموافقة على وجود التجسيم في كلام ابن تيمية؟

وانا أقول : من كان يرى ان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وقع في " التجسيم " ، فرده صحيح بلا شك ، بل يفهم من رده موافقة السائل على ان ابن تيمية رحمه الله وقع في " التجسيم " ، وعليه فيفهم من رد الشيخ حاتم وقوع بعض أتباع  دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب في " التكفير " الغالي ، بناء على سياق السؤال .. ولكن السؤال : 

هل إقرار عالم وطالب علم بأن هناك " مشكلة " في التكفير عند أتباع دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ( وخاصة ان السؤال كان عن التكفير الواقع في الكتابين ) ، يدل على فساد تأصيل " التكفير " في مدرسة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ؟؟ ام يدل أن هناك ( توسعا ) في التكفير في المدرسة ، والقضية ليست فقط في " تكفير " من يدعو غير الله كما كان الشيخ محمد يقاتل خصومه عليها ، بل هناك " تكفير " لاعيان وبلدان لانهم فقط لم يتبرؤا من فلان ، ولم ينخلعوا من تبعية فلان .. فالخطأ هنا في ( التطبيق ) وليس في ( التنظير ) ، مثل تكفير بعض البلاد لموالاتها للدولة التركية ، لكنك من أسطرك الأخيرة ترى ان الشيخ حاتم ليس هذا هو منطلقه ، بل منطلقه من رؤية عقدية إرجائية جعلته يقف موقفا مخالفا لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب !

قولك وفقك الله : 

أما حديثك –رعاك الله- عن "الحساسية المفرطة من كلمة (الوهابية )، وقولك: "إن مجرد وصف (((فرقة))) باسم مؤسِّسها لا يعني أنها قبيحة، أو تدل على معنى سلبي....".هذا المقطع من كلامك -وخصوصاً العبارة الملونة بالأحمر- كفيلٌ بشرح موضع الخلاف بيننا.

أنت والشيخ حاتم –رعاكما الله- تتحدثان عن (فرقة) أسَّسها محمد بن عبدالوهاب.
ونحن نتحدث عن دعوة سلفية، محمد بن عبدالوهاب أحد رموزها و مجدِّديها. 

هذا يرسخ قضية " الاحتكار " فانا إن وصفتها بانها فرقة ، او دعوة ، او دعوة نجدية ، أو وهابية ، فهذا لا يغير من حقيقتها شيئا ، فهي دعوة سلفية قامت في زمن معين ، وظروف معينة ، ولها اتباع معينون ، ووصفها بأنها " وهابية " او " فرقة " لا يعني انزياحها عن الحق او انحرافها عن طريق السلف ، الم تر كيف ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( ستفترق أمتي إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة ) ثم قال ( إلا واحدة) ، أي إلا فرقة واحدة ، فوصف الفرقة لا يدل على مخالفة الحق ، فسواء اسميتها فرقة او ( طائفة ) فهذا لا يدل على نبز ولا عن عيب ولا عن إضلال ، فــ( الطائفة المنصورة ) هي فرقة قائمة على الحق ، ولا يعني وجود السلفية الحقة أن لا يوجد لها زمان ومكان معين وتتحيز إلى جهة معينة .. ولذا يسميها حتى  أتباعها بــ( الدعوة النجدية ) ولا يعارض هذا كونها دعوة سلفية تجديدة إلا عند من يقاتل ليثبت الموقف السلبي لمن يخالف من الدعوة الوهابية !

قلت : 

سأضرب لك مثالاً يوضح ما نختلف فيه.
ومثالي هذا –قد يزعجك-، لكني أراه أقصر طريقٍ لتقريب الفكرة.

أنت –بالتأكيد- تملك حساسية شديدة من حديث بعض الناس في المنتديات عن فرقة اسمها (سلمانية)، وقد رأيتهم ينسبونك أنتَ بالذات إليها. ولا أحسبك ترضى بهذا، كما أني –أيضا- لا أرتضيه لك.

تفكر في حساسيتك هذه، وستعرف سبب حساسيتنا من لفظة (وهابية).

وهذا مثال عجيب ... فانت قلت ( وأحسبك لا ترضى بهذا ) ، طيب ..إذا رضيته هل أغضب إذا وصفت بانني ( سلماني ) ؟ 
طبعا .. القياس بين " الوهابية " و " السلمانية " قياس مع الفارق ، فالشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب له مدرسة واضحة الأصول والمعالم ، يؤصل وينافح ويقرر ويقاتل ، وأقام دولة وسياسة ، فيصدق عليه انه صاحب " مدرسة " و أتباع ، وهناك من يصرج بأنه تبع لهذه المدرسة .. ولذلك فأنا لا أغضب حين يصفني شخص بانني " وهابي " ، ولا ضير عندي البتة في ذلك ، لأني نشات في ظل هذه المدرسة ، ومعتز بهذا .. ولكن لا أرضى بان اوصف باني " سلماني " ، لأن سلمان العودة ليس له مدرسة قائمة بذاتها ، وليس له أصول يرجع إليها ، ولم يكن له أتباع بالمعنى المدرسي ، ولست اوافقه في توجهه كله ، وعليه فمن وصفني بانني سلماني فقد أخطا في وصفي ..فلا تتحسس أخي الشيخ بندر من كلمة " وهابية " فالمسألة سهلة وسهلة جدا !

الحوار معك ممتع ، لأنك تملك طريقة جميلة  وهي طريقة بانورامية تنظر إلى كلام خصمك من زوايا مختلفة ، فهي جميلة من باب الحجاج والجدل ، ولكنها ضعيفة من باب الفائدة والعلم .. وشكرا لك !

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> اخي الكريم الشيخ بندر .. وفقه الله 
> الشيخ حاتم قال كلامك عاما او مجملا عن دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، والمفترض دائما ان " المجمل " يرجع بفهمه إلى المفصل ، والتفصيل كان عند الشيخ حاتم في موقفه من دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب في مقاله " السابق " في الرد على مي يماني ، وعلى هذا فلا بد أن يستصحب كلام الشيخ السابق في فهم كلامه اللاحق .. 
> المشكلة يا دكتور ليس في عقيدة الشيخ حاتم حتى نفسر مجمله ، المشكلة هي في استخدامه كلاماً مجملاً في موضوع يحتاج التفصيل ، فما فائدة مقال الشيخ ما دام ليس في فتواه إشارة له ؟
> وهل سيرجع كل قارئ للفتوى إلى مقاله ؟
> وما الذي يمنع أعداء الدعوة من الاستفادة من هذا الإجمال فينشرون الفتوى دون نشر المقال السابق ؟
> الحوار معك ممتع ، لأنك تملك طريقة جميلة  وهي طريقة بانورامية تنظر إلى كلام خصمك من زوايا مختلفة ، فهي جميلة من باب الحجاج والجدل ، ولكنها ضعيفة من باب الفائدة والعلم .. وشكرا لك !


وهل العلم إلا ما قامت عليه الحجج والبراهين ؟ عموما هذا اعتراف منك بقوة الحجج التي يذكرها الشيخ بندر و تقابل الحجج القوية إلا بالتسليم أو حجج أقوى ، أما استخدام قلم المعلمين الأحمر وإعطاء درجة ضعيف فليس من الحوار في شيء .
وما رأيك في من تخلو مناقشاته من الحجاج والجدل والفائدة والعلم ، فلا نجد فيها غير اجترار المصطلحات البراقة وتكرار العموميات المتفق عليها من دون تبيين كيف تم تجاوزها .
يا دكتور استفهام أنت عندي أكبر من هذا الرد .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

يجب أن نستصحب أن مانريده هو إدراك الصواب والوصل إليه ، وهذا بتأمل مايقال ، وليس النظر إلى من يقول ، فليس المهم عندي المصيب بندر أو بدر    مثلا.. 
المهم أن أصل إلى الصواب ، ولذلك قبل أن أتحمس لأحدهما ، يجب أن أمعن النظر في قوله كثيرا ..

----------


## بندر الشويقي

أخي د. استفهام. 

تقول : إنك لم تأتِ للدفاع عن الشيخ حاتم ولا غيره!!
ولا أدري لو أردتَ الدفاع كيف ستتحدث!

عموماً : هاهي مشكلتي معك تتكرَّر من جديدٍ، فأنت تنهى عن شيء، وتقع في مثله.

أنا عبتُ على الشيخ حاتم كلامه المجمل غير المبرهن. 
وأنت تقول: إني سلكت مع الشيخ حاتم المنهج (التنقيبي ).


ثم تسألني وتقول: لماذا حشرت في مقالتي مسألة كذا، ولماذا أوردت مسألة كذا، ولأي سبب أقحمت قضية كذا، ولماذا، ولماذا، ولماذا...

ثم انتهيتَ -بعد هذا الأسئلة- إلى أنك تفهم من طريقتي في الرد أن لديَّ موقفاً منهجياً كبيراً تجاه الشيخ حاتم، ومن يوافقه.

أوليس هذا منهجاً تنقيبياً؟
أولا يندرج كلامك هذا تحت ما تسميه (فقه الانشقاق )؟!

ومع ذلك –أيها الأخ الكريم- فليس لديَّ مانع أن أمضي معك في (تنقيبك )، وفي (فقهك الانشقاقي ). وأنا على أتم الاستعداد للجواب عن جميع النقاط التي ذكرتها. لكن ليس بالطريقة السردية التي تكتب بها، فهات مسائلك واحدةً واحدةً، وسأجيبك عما تشاء. 

أما أن تسرد مطولة، وأقابلها بمطولة، فسوف يضيع و وقتك دون ثمرة.

علاوةً على أن منهج المطولات -في مقام الجدل-، من أكبر مقومات (فقه الانشقاق )، لأنه يترك القضايا معلقة غير محسومة. 

والبحث الموضوعي وحده، هو الكفيل بإقفال المسائل، وإزالة سوء الفهم.

و حتى تبدأ بطرح مسائلك، دعني أبدأ بأهم ما لدينا:
فهل توافق على أن الشيخ حاتماً أخطأ حين أجمل الكلام في مسألةٍ تتعلق بتهمةٍ لم يزل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب يرمى بها من قبل خصومه؟

سؤال واضح ومحدد، لا يحتاج الجواب عنه إلى مطولات.

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> يجب ان نستصحب أن مانريده هو إدراك الصواب والوصل إليه ، وهذا بتأمل مايقال ، وليس النظر إلى من يقول ، فليس المهم عندي المصيب بندر أو بدر    مثلا.. 
> المهم أن أصل إلى الصواب ، ولذلك قبل أن اتحمس لأحدهما ، يجب أن أمعن النظر في قوله كثيرا ..


وهذا ما حاولته أخي الكريم

وإذا وصلت إل تخطئة الشيخ بدر وتصويب الشيخ بندر في هذه المسألة ، فلا يعني ذلك أنني لم أطبق ما قلته ، ولا ينبغي لك أن تفترض ذلك بدون سبب ، وأرجو أن لا يكون السبب هو كون المردود عليه هو الشيخ بدر .

وثق تماماً أن اهتمامي في هذه المسألة بصواب كلام الشيخ حاتم من عدمه هو اهتمامي الثاني ، أما الأول فهو التنبيه على ترك الازدواجية في المعايير ، فأكثر من أسمعه يدندن على احترام الرأي المخالف ووجوب تقبل النقد يرفض ذلك عملياً إذا وجه له أو لأصحابه .

----------


## دكتور استفهام

لا بأس يا شيخ بندر وفقك الله ..

 هلا تتكرم علي بإعطائي الطريقة التي ترتاح إليها في الرد ، وعدد الأسطر التي لا يمكن ان اتجاوزها في ردي عليك .. ولستة مواصفات مهمة لمنهجية الرد حتى ترتاح معي في النقاش .. لانني لا أريد مضايقتك ولا التنكيد عليك !

ثم إني لم أدخل معك في مقالك هذا حتى كون محاميا عن الشيخ حاتم ، او شارحا لطريقته ، او مصححا لفتواه ، إنما فقط أحببت أن انبه إلى ان تضخيم القضايا بهذه الطريقة يسهم في زيادة الانشقاق ،وتوقع بالتظالم  وهي نصيحة إن تقبلتها فبها ونعمت ، وإن رأيت أنني مخطئ فيها فلك أن تردها على قائلها ..

أما موافقتي لك بان الشيخ أخطأ أو أصاب .. ثم ماهي المحصلة من هذا كله ؟ 
من قال إنه أخطأ له رأيه الذي يدلل عليه ، ومن قال بأنه أصاب فله قوله الذي يدلل عليه .. 
أما  مسألة ان يكون الشيخ أخطأ أو أصاب  فبالنسبة لي هي مسألة  لا يترتب عليها لا علم ولا عمل . 
أنا قلت لك في أثناءالرد .. أن هذه الطريقة تتجاوز مسألة " تخطئة الشيخ " في طريقه فتواه إلى امور أخرى اقحمت في الرد .. ولذا فأنا أنصحك ان تبدا بالأهم .. فرجل يقول بقول لا يقوله حتى " الجهمية " في مسألة مثل مسألة " الإيمان " ، اولى أن يبدأ معه بمثل هذه القضية التي هي أخطر من القول بوجود خطأ في مسألة التكفير عند مدرسة الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .. 
اتصلت عليك قبل فترة وطنشتني .. كنت ارغب السلام والاطمئنان .
وفقك الله !

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> وهذا ما حاولته أخي الكريم
> وإذا وصلت إل تخطئة الشيخ بدر وتصويب الشيخ بندر في هذه المسألة ، فلا يعني ذلك أنني لم أطبق ما قلته ، ولا ينبغي لك أن تفترض ذلك بدون سبب ، وأرجو أن لا يكون السبب هو كون المردود عليه هو الشيخ بدر .
> وثق تماماً أن اهتمامي في هذه المسألة بصواب كلام الشيخ حاتم من عدمه هو اهتمامي الثاني ، أما الأول فهو التنبيه على ترك الازدواجية في المعايير ، فأكثر من أسمعه يدندن على احترام الرأي المخالف ووجوب تقبل النقد يرفض ذلك عملياً إذا وجه له أو لأصحابه .


كلامي أخي الكريم عام
وأنا بحاجة  إليه أكثر منك .. وفقك الله
وأريد ألا نكثر من المناقشة بيننا ، فلنترك المساحة للشيخين الكريمين
لأن كلامنا أصبح فواصل بينهما  .. ( فاصل ونواصل )

----------


## أبو سعد البقمي

> آتي هنا إلى بعض النقاط التي ذكرتها في ردك علي الأخير .. 
> تقول :
> فما رأيك لو سأل سائل: عن التجسيم الموجود في كلام ابن تيمية. فجاء الجواب هكذا: 
> ابن تيمية كان عالماً مصلحاً. لكن ما هو بالمعصوم. وخير منهجه في الصفات أكثر من شره، إذا حوكم منهجه لزمن ظهوره، وأتباعه ((في باب الصفات)) أقرب للحق من غيرهم. وقد وقعت له أخطاء يجب أن ترتفع أصوات أتباعه بإنكارها، لكن مشكلتنا في المتعصبين له الذين يعدون كل نقدٍ له خروجاً عن دائرة أهل السنة...إلخ.
> هل تعتبر هذا جواباً علمياً لائقاً بصاحب مشربٍ سلفي؟
> ألا تفهم من هذا الكلام الموافقة على وجود التجسيم في كلام ابن تيمية؟
> وانا أقول : من كان يرى ان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وقع في " التجسيم " ، فرده صحيح بلا شك


أولا : أشكر الشيخ بندر الشويقي على مقاله الرائع ، وأقول له : استمر في مثل هذه الردود والمناقشات الصريحة الرائعة .
ثانيا : يقول دكتور استفهام في الكلام المقتبس أعلاه : "  من كان يرى ان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وقع في " التجسيم " ، فرده صحيح بلا شك  " .
وذلك جوابا عن افتراض افترضه الشيخ بندر كما هو موجود فيما اقتبستُه .
أفهم من رد دكتور استفهام  أن من يرى بأن ابن تيمية لم يقع في " التجسيم " وأجاب بنفس الجواب الذي افترضه الشيخ بندر  وهو لايرى بذلك 
أفهم أن دكتور استفهام يجعل رده خطأ وغير صحيح وأنه أجاب إجابة عامة قد يستغلها المعارضون لابن تيمية ، وقد ينبري دكتور استفهام للرد على المجيب  إن أحسن فيه الظن ، للعمومية في كلامه مع وجود الخصوم لابن تيمية  
ولذلك يقول دكتور استفهام : ""  من كان يرى ان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وقع في " التجسيم " ، فرده صحيح بلا شك  " . أي : مَن رد بذلك وهو لايرى بوقوع ابن تيمية في التجسيم فردّه خاطىء وغير صحيح ..
وأما قول الشيخ بندر : " ألا تفهم من هذا الكلام الموافقة على وجود التجسيم في كلام ابن تيمية؟ "
فلايدل على اتهام د . حاتم بأنه موافق للسائل ، وإنما هذا الذي يُفهَم من جوابه هذا ( أي الموافقة ) حتى ولو المجيب لايرى بذلك .
ولذلك جاء الرد عليه من الشيخين الفاضلين عبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف والشيخ بندر الشويقي والاستفسار عن سر التعميم .
ولذلك بدأ الشيخ بندر في مناقشة دكتور استفهام حول هذا الأصل الذي لم يستوعبه بعد دكتور استفهام 
فقال الشيخ بندر الشويقي مناقشا دكتور استفهام :  " هل توافق على أن الشيخ حاتماً أخطأ حين أجمل الكلام في مسألةٍ تتعلق بتهمةٍ لم يزل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب يرمى بها من قبل خصومه؟
سؤال واضح ومحدد، لا يحتاج الجواب عنه إلى مطولات. "
ونحن في انتظار الإجابة من دكتور استفهام ..

----------


## أبو سعد البقمي

> من قال إنه أخطأ له رأيه الذي يدلل عليه ، ومن قال بأنه أصاب فله قوله الذي يدلل عليه .. 
> أما  مسألة ان يكون الشيخ أخطأ أو أصاب  فبالنسبة لي هي مسألة  لا يترتب عليها لا علم ولا عمل .


لك يادكتور استفهام ثلاث مشاركات مطوّلة في هذا الموضوع ..

ألم تعلم بأن هذه المسألة لايترتب عليها - كماتقول - لاعلم ولاعمل منذ المشاركة الأولى ؟!

أنت تخطّىء مَن يرد بالرد العام لمن يُسأل عن وقوع ابن تيمية في التجسيم والمجيب لايرى بوقوعه ، ولذلك تجيب دون تردد بأن مَن يرى بوقوعه فردّه صحيح بلا شك بناء على سؤال الشيخ بندر الافتراضي 
أي : مَن يرد بنفس الرد وهو لايرى بوقوعه فهو مخطىء 

ثم نفس السؤال يوجهه لك الشيخ بندر ويقول لك : "  هل توافق على أن الشيخ حاتماً أخطأ حين أجمل الكلام في مسألةٍ تتعلق بتهمةٍ لم يزل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب يرمى بها من قبل خصومه؟

سؤال واضح ومحدد، لا يحتاج الجواب عنه إلى مطولات."

وتجيبه بقولك :  " من قال إنه أخطأ له رأيه الذي يدلل عليه ، ومن قال بأنه أصاب فله قوله الذي يدلل عليه .. 
أما  مسألة ان يكون الشيخ أخطأ أو أصاب  فبالنسبة لي هي مسألة  لا يترتب عليها لا علم ولا عمل . "

هلاّ كانت هذه الاجابة هي نفسها عند سؤال الشيخ بندر الافتراضي ؟

لماذا تجيب على سؤاله الافتراضي وتترك الواقعي ؟!

----------


## بندر الشويقي

د. استفهام!

صدقني.. بطريقتك هذه ستضيع وقتي و وقتك.
وضوح الموقف، ونصاعة الفكرة، هو ما نحتاجه للوصول إلى نتيجة.

كلٌ يستطيع تدبيج المقالات في فضيلة الائتلاف، وذم الاختلاف. 
لكن الشأن كله في تحويل هذه التنظيرات إلى واقعٍ عملي. 

كنتُ أتمنى منك –وأنت الحريص على الائتلاف- أنت يتحرَّك قلمك، لتبين خطورة استسهال نقد الأئمة بالكلام المرسل دون حجةٍ أو برهان.
و لو وفِّقت للإنصاف، فستجد أن هذا المسلك من أعظم أسباب الفرقة ومن أكبر مقدمات (فقه الانشقاق).

الشيخ محمد –رحمه الله- رأسٌ من رؤوس أهل السنة. ومقامه لديهم عالٍ رفيع. فالكلام عنه –بالتالي- يجب أن يكون برويةٍ، وبمنهج موضوعي متزنٍ، مدعَّمٍ بالحجةِ والدليل. ومخالفة هذا المسلك، ستؤدي –بديهةً- إلى ردود فعلٍ و (انشقاق). و هذا ما وقع من الشيخ حاتم –عفا الله عنه-.

وأنت -أيها المبارك- لم توفَّق للإنصاف في معالجتك للمسألة. 
أنت –إلى الآن- تتحاشى وضع يدك على أصل الإشكال، ومبدأ الاختلاف. 

تكتب كلاماً طويلاً عريضاً في تخطئه الرادين على الشيخ حاتم. وحين يوجه إليك سؤال مختصر: (هل أخطأ الشيخ حاتم، أو لم يخطئ). تتحاشى إعطاء إجابة مباشرة، بحجةٍ أن هذه مسألة لا يترتب عليها عملٌ!! وأن ما ذكره حاتم ( اجتهاد و رأيٌ رآه).

فاعلم –أخي- أن ردي على الشيخ حاتم: هو –أيضاً- (اجتهادٌ و رأيٌ رأيته).
وردود غيري: هي –أيضاً- (اجتهادٌ و رأي رأوه).
فلا تشغل نفسك بالاعتراض، وتعميق الانشقاق.

بهذه الطريقة في الكلام -أيها الفاضل-سوف تكتشف أن كلامك كله لا ثمرةَ له.
فمهما شرحتَ وبينتَ، فسأجيبك بجملة واحدة: (لا تعمِّق الانشقاق.. فما كتبته أنا رأيٌ رأيته.. والسلام).

و إذا كانت تخطئة حاتم، أو تصويبه، لا يترتب عليها عمل.
فتخطئة الرادين عليه، أو تصويبهم، لن يترتب عليها عمل.

فأرحنا، وأرح نفسك من العناء، فمن الواضح أنك تصر على تجاوز أصل المسألة، وتفضل تحوير القصة، لترمي المسؤولية على الطرف الآخر، الذي لا يملك سوى الذَّب عن إمامٍ من أئمة الدين، مما يرونه تجنياً وظلماً وقع عليه.

وإياك أن تسألني: أين التجني والظلم الذي وقع من الشيخ حاتم؟

فهذا –أيضاً- رأيٌ رأيته، وسواءٌ وافقتني أو لم توافقني، فلن يترتب على ذلك عمل!!
ومنازعتك لي في هذا مما يعمق (الانشقاق).
بل هو تمحور حول الأشخاص، فالشيخ حاتم -كما تعلم- ليس بالمعصوم.

هذه طريقتك في الكلام -أيها الفاضل-!
وهي طريقةٌ تنتهي إلى لا شيء.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

*بارك الله في الجميع ..

أظن أن الراد والمردود ومن بينهما .. يلتقون على عقيدة " سلفية " هي عقيدة أهل السنة ، وهي الإسلام الصحيح ، المقابل للفرق المنحرفة الضالة . 

والأمة الإسلامية - في نظري - قد أشرعت اليوم أبوابها للالتزام بهذه العقيدة - ولله الحمد - ، في ظل فضاء مفتوح ، رغم تحسر وكيد المنحرفين ... و " إذا أراد الله شيئًا أتمه " .

فلنجتهد - جميعًا - ، وكلٌ عبر موقعه وقلمه ومن يرتاح لهم .. في المساهمة في استغلال الفرصة ، بالدعوة للتوحيد والعلم الشرعي المعتمد على الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة ، والإصلاح " الديني والدنيوي النافع " ،  ولنكافح - كل بطريقته - : المحدثات والمنكرات .

بارك الله في الجهود .. وألّف على الحق القلوب ..*

----------


## ابن ابيه

تحية للفاضلين الكريمين.....
كل يدعي وصلا بليلى!!
يظهر أن النقاش بدأ يتحول إلى جدل محض تضيع في ثناياه الحقيقة
ولعل سبب ذلك عدم تحرير محل النزاع أو عدم الالتزام به ، أو انفكاك في الجهة كما يعبر الاصوليون.
فمنشأ البحث عند الدكتور استفهام يتعلق بإنكار المغالاة في هذه المسألة واستجرار إثارتها بانتظام خلالا الشهرين الماضيين ، مع كونه كلاما مجملا ، يكفي ماتعرض له سابقا ثم يودع أرشيف الذاكرة حتى يخف وطأه أو ينتهي أمره!
لكن ما يظهر للدكتور إستفهام أن هذا الاستجرار- في نفس الامر - 
ليس هدفه المنافحة فقط ! بل لعله مناسبة لكشف الحساب القديم ، وتفنيده لا بالمناقشة في أصل المسائل المثارة سابقا ، بل لهدم هذه الشخصية المزعجة  وإسقاطها، والتي أكثرت علينا بما لم نعهده !!!
هذا ما أثار مداخلات د.استفهام ، حيث يريدنا ان تجاوز الموضوع إلى ماهو أهم منه. 
أما مايطلبه الأخ الشويقي هو المناقشة التفصيلية في مرادات وملاحظات الشيخ حاتم ، مع غلبة ظني ان الاخ الشويقي يعلم ان الشيخ حاتم أعرض- عمدا - عن التفصيل والتمثيل ، مع قدرته المعروفة والفائقة على البحث والتفنيد وإثبات رأيه بالأدلة .
 وقد أحسن الشيخ حاتم- في تقديري- أيما إحسان حين تجاهل الاستفزازات المتكررة وخاصة في الردود السابقة حتى نربئ بأنفسنا عن المهاترات المتوقعة ، والتي حصل شيئ منها مع كلامه المجمل ، فكيف لو فصله!!!
 ولعل الأولى -بعد هذا الشوط- أن نعطي أنفسنا فرصة للنظر والتأمل والتوسع في الاطلاع : تنير العقل بالعلم ، وتكبح جماح العاطفة الموتورة.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> وقد أحسن الشيخ حاتم- في تقديري- أيما إحسان حين تجاهل الاستفزازات المتكررة وخاصة في الردود السابقة حتى نربئ بأنفسنا عن المهاترات المتوقعة ، والتي حصل شيئ منها مع كلامه المجمل ، فكيف لو فصله!!!


صدقت، وهذا ذكاء من الشيخ حاتم ، وحرص على عدم توسع الخلاف ، وانتقال الخلاف إلى رمي للتهم ، ولو واصل الشيخ حاتم في بيان المفصل من الملحوظات، لقال بعض قليلي الاستيعاب: أنت الآن تمارس ما مارسه ( حسن المالكي) أكرم الله الشيخ حاتم وأكرم الجميع .

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> كلامي أخي الكريم عام
> وأنا بحاجة  إليه أكثر منك .. وفقك الله
> وأريد ألا نكثر من المناقشة بيننا ، فلنترك المساحة للشيخين الكريمين
> لأن كلامنا أصبح فواصل بينهما  .. ( فاصل ونواصل )


رغم أنه لا داعي لاستثناء الدكتور استفهام من المعلقين على الموضوع في حق مناقشة آرائه ، إلا أن طلبك أمر أخي الكريم .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> رغم أنه لا داعي لاستثناء الدكتور استفهام من المعلقين على الموضوع في حق مناقشة آرائه ، إلا أن طلبك أمر أخي الكريم .


بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالله وجعلك من المسددين .
اخي أنا لم استثني دكتور استفهام ، بل ذكرت الشيخين ( بدر وبندر سويا) وطلبت إفساح المجال لهما سويا ..فلعلك تراجع كلامي .

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> بل لعله مناسبة لكشف الحساب القديم ، وتفنيده لا بالمناقشة في أصل المسائل المثارة سابقا ، بل لهدم هذه الشخصية المزعجة  وإسقاطها، والتي أكثرت علينا بما لم نعهده !!!
> لماذا يكون نقد الشويقي للعوني محاولة لهدم العوني ، و نقد العوني لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب غرضه التصحيح ؟
> أليس هذا من الازدواج أخي ابن أبيه ؟
> 
> أما مايطلبه الأخ الشويقي هو المناقشة التفصيلية في مرادات وملاحظات الشيخ حاتم ، مع غلبة ظني ان الاخ الشويقي يعلم ان الشيخ حاتم أعرض- عمدا - عن التفصيل والتمثيل ، مع قدرته المعروفة والفائقة على البحث والتفنيد وإثبات رأيه بالأدلة .
> وقد أحسن الشيخ حاتم- في تقديري- أيما إحسان حين تجاهل الاستفزازات المتكررة وخاصة في الردود السابقة حتى نربئ بأنفسنا عن المهاترات المتوقعة ، والتي حصل شيئ منها مع كلامه المجمل ، فكيف لو فصله!!!
> ولعل الأولى -بعد هذا الشوط- أن نعطي أنفسنا فرصة للنظر والتأمل والتوسع في الاطلاع : تنير العقل بالعلم ، وتكبح جماح العاطفة الموتورة.


ما انتقده الشيخ بندر هو الإجمال في الفتوى وضرره  ، ولم يتهم الشيخ حاتم بأنه لا يستطيع التفصيل ، بل هو يطلبه منه ، فإذا رأي أن الشيخ محمد وقع في مخالفات كبيرة حتى ولو وصلت إلى الكفر فليذكرها  مع دليله وإذا كان دليله صحيحاً تابعناه .
أما مجرد تبجيل الشيخ حاتم بأنه يستطيع ويستطيع ولكنه ترفع عن ذلك ، وأن منتقديه محتاجون للعلم ذوي عاطفة موتورة ، فهذا رفض لنقد الشيخ حاتم لا يجتمع مع تسويغ نقد الشيخ محمد .

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالله وجعلك من المسددين .
> اخي أنا لم استثني دكتور استفهام ، بل ذكرت الشيخين ( بدر وبندر سويا) وطلبت إفساح المجال لهما سويا ..فلعلك تراجع كلامي .


أراك عدت لتواصل بعد الفاصل ( ابتسامة محب ) هذا وقد أجبت طلبك !
الشيخ بندر انتقد الشيخ حاتم ، والشيخ بدر انتقد انتقاده ولم يتركهما معاً ، فطلبك عدم الدخول بينهما هو استثناء في رأيي ، وكما تعلق على ردودي فإن لي الحق في التعليق على ردود الدكتور .

وفقك الله لكل خير  .

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> أعلم ذلك ايها الفاضل،بل أحب ذلك وادعو إليه،ويا ليت صدور إخواننا تتسع لنا،وانا أحدث حديث  مكلوم مجروح،وأعي ما اقول،فعلم الله كم من وقت لم نقصد الا الإنصاف وبلوغ الحق،فقيل فينا مالم يقله مالك في الخمر،فتارة نريد هدم الدعوة السلفية المباركة،وتارة نسير في سياق مشروع راند،وتارة لنا حقد على الدعوة النجدية،مع أننا والله ثمرة من ثمراتها،فلهذا قلت ما قلت،مع أني سليم الصدر والله لإخواني،وإن بغوا فعفا الله عنهم.
> أخي عبد الله العلي،أتابع دائما مشاركاتك واشهد الله على محبتك فيه.


معك حق أخي أبا عائشة ، هناك من يتهجم على الشيخ حاتم بسبب وبدون سبب ، وهناك من يفجر معه في الخصومه .
وكم آلمني موقف مقدم اللقاء مع الشيخ حاتم في قناة المجد في قضية رفع المقاطعة عن شركة آرلا .
وآلمني أكثر أن وجدت أحد القراء المعلقين في موقع ضياء الإسلام حول نفس الموضوع يقول عن الشيخ ( هذا الذي يزعم أنه من نسل رسول الله ) وأعوذ بالله من الطعن في أنساب عامة الناس فضلاً عن أشرافهم .
ولكن ينبغي أن نكبح عاطفة الغضب من هذه التصرفات فلا ننظر باشمئزاز لكل نقد للشيخ حاتم ، فحينئذ سنتحول إلى التعصب للشيخ .

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> صدقت، وهذا ذكاء من الشيخ حاتم ، وحرص على عدم توسع الخلاف ، وانتقال الخلاف إلى رمي للتهم ، ولو واصل الشيخ حاتم في بيان المفصل من الملحوظات، لقال بعض قليلي الاستيعاب: أنت الآن تمارس ما مارسه ( حسن المالكي) أكرم الله الشيخ حاتم وأكرم الجميع .


ولكن ذكاء الشيخ - وهو مما لانقاش فيه - لم يمنعه من صياغة الجواب بطريقة تفهم أكثر من يقرأ أن الأصل في دعوة الشيخ هو الغلو في التكفير والحسنات الباقية إنما هي استثناء .
ولا أظن الشيخ أراد إيصال هذه الرسالة .

ثم يا أخي عبد الله وأنت ممن يظهر الإنصاف عليه ولا نزكيك على الله ، إذا سألني شخص فقال : ( ما رأيك في موافقة الشيخ حاتم لحسن المالكي في ممارساته ) فهل تقبل أن أجيب بقولي : ( الشيخ رجل من أهل العلم وهو من أقرب الناس الحق ولكن يحصل منه الخطأ كغيره ويجب أن تبين أخطاؤه ) . هل ستقبل بهذا الكلام وأنت قد قلت : ( ولو واصل الشيخ حاتم في بيان المفصل من الملحوظات، لقال بعض قليلي الاستيعاب: أنت الآن تمارس ما مارسه ( حسن المالكي) أكرم الله الشيخ حاتم وأكرم الجميع  ) .

وثق تماماً أني كنت أدافع عن الشيخ حاتم في قضية شركة آرلا بنفس هذه الطريقة ، فما يؤزني في هذا الموضوع هو كسر المبادئ لا خطأ الشيخين محمد وحاتم ولا صوابهما ، فعندما يكون الداعي إلى التسامح غير متسامحاً فهذا نذير شؤم على المجتمع .

----------


## رياض بن عبدالمحسن بن سعيد

جزاك الله خيراً ياشيخ بندر وقد تحدثت مع شيخنا عبدالعزيز بن باز عام 1416هـ فقلت له ياشيخ كثر الكلام على كتاب   (الدررالسنية في الأجوبة النجدية )ويقول بعض من يتصف بالعلم أن هذا الكتاب فيه شبهات ومسائل تكفير !! فغضب الشيخ وقال : ( هذا الكتاب ليس فيه تكفير وقل لمن يقول هذا الكلام أعطونا هذه الشبهات وابن باز يعرف كيف يرد عليها ويبطل ما زعمتم ) أنتهى كلام الشيخ .
أقول : ثقل على أعداء أئمة الدعوة ومن يلمز أتباعهم فهم حقيقة التوحيد ومسائل الولاء والبراء لذلك الحاذق ممن يلمزهم تلتبس عليه مسائل التكفير ومتى يكون بحق وبغير حق ؛ وفي هذا يقول الإمام عبدالرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ : لاتغتر بمعرفة وتفنن خالد الأزهري باللغة فإنه لايعرف حقيقة التوحيد ، وراسل بعض أعداء التوحيد الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله في بداية دعوته وقال له في رسالته طالباً منه متحدياً : اذكر لي مافي سورة العاديات من علوم البلاغة ....... وهذا مبلغه من العلم ،وهذا المبتدع من كبار العلماء في زمنه ولكن مصيبته في عدم فهم حقيقة التوحيد .

----------


## خالد بن مهاجر

*لو أقر الناظر بفضل دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وسيرها على الأصول العامة للدعوة السلفية من لدن الصحابة إلى زمن السلف بعدهم إلى زمن الإمام المجدد مروراً بشيخ الإسلام..

ثم نبه على أنه يرى أن محرار(ترمومتر) التكفير وضوابطه وأحكامه قد ارتفع عندهم(الشيخ وأتباعه بدرجات ونسب متفاوتة) نوعاً ..فكفروا بما لم يكفر به السلف(في نظره) وأهدروا شروطاً للتكفير اعتبرها السلف(في نظره)وولغوا في تكفير المعين بصورة لم يبلغها السلف(في نظره)وألزموا الناس فهوماً عن السلف وعن ابن تيمية لا يلزم الناس التسليم بها (في نظره)واضطربت أقوالهم في مسائل وأحكام وضوابط اضطراباً وإن أمكن الجمع والترجيح بينه إلا إنه لا يمنع توجيه سهام النقد لهذا الاضطراب.

من يرى كل ذلك هل بإمكان الشيخ الشويقي وغيره أن يتعاملوا معه على أنه رجل سلفي اجتهد فأصاب الأجر (واحداً أو اثنين) وأنه غير مناوئ لدعوة الشيخ بل محب يسعى للتقويم ولأن يتعامل مع كلام غير المعصوم بما يستحقه كلام غير المعصومين؟

أم سيرون أنه مادام لم يكفر بما كفر به الشيخ وأتباعه كله جملة واحدة ومادام لم يوافق الشيخ وأتباعه في أحكام التكفير كلها جملة واحدة فقد لحقته لوثة الإرجاء؟

أرى أن من أعظم أسباب الخلاف هو جعل الشيخ محمد ودعوته هي نفسها عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ضرورة أن الشيخ موافق لأهل السنة في كل القضايا.
والحق: أن قيام المنازعة في بعض ما عليه الشيخ هل هوهو عقيدة أهل السنة أم لا؟جائز غير ممنوع.
وإنما الممنوع:أن يسلم الباحث أن هذه هي عقيدة السلف ثم ينازع في صحتها*

----------


## بندر الشويقي

مرحباً بأبي مصعب.
وأسأل الله أن يبارك لك في قلمك وعلمك.

- - - - - - -

أخي الفاضل (ابن أبيه ).
(من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت ) 
قاله نبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.

إن كانت لك رغبة في بحث المسألة موضع البحث، وإلا فدع عنك الحديث عن الاستجرار، وكشف حساب قديم، والرغبة في هدم شخصية فلان... إلخ.

ليس هناك حساب قديم، و لا جديد.
وإن من أعظم أماني أخيك أن يرفع الله الشيخ حاتماً بالتوحيد والسنة، وأن يستعمله في المنافحة عن الطريقة السنية السلفية.

فدع عنك التحريش، وأكرم نفسك وقلمك عن وظيفة من يئس أن يعبده المصلون في جزيرة العرب.

- - - - - - -

الأخ الفاضل المحب عبدالله بن سفران.
إن كان البحث ثنائياً، فهو أحب إلي.
أما إن كان الجميع يرغب في المشاركة، فقلمك المسدد يتعين أن يكون في الطليعة.
- - - - - - -

الأخ الكريم عبدالله العلي.
الله سبحانه لا يحاسب العبد على ذكائه أو غبائه.
ولكن على عدله وإنصافه.

أنا وأنت وحاتم ومحمد بن عبدالوهاب سنقف جميعاً بين يدي الحكم العدل.
وإن من أقبح الظلم، أن يخط طالب العلم كلاماً مرتجلاً في حق إمامٍ من أئمة المسلمين، في مسألةٍ لم تزل تهمةً توجه إليه من أهل الخرافة والضلال.

تقول -رعاك الله- : "لو واصل الشيخ حاتم بيان المفصل من الملحوظات، لقال بعض قليلي الاستيعاب : أنت تمارس ما مارسه (حسن المالكي )".

هذا عن قليلي الاستيعاب.. لكن ماذا عن أهل العلم والعدل وطالبي الحق؟!
بل ماذا عن السائل الذي توجه بسؤاله للشيخ حاتم طالباً الاسترشاد؟!
فهل كان السائل يريد أن يعرف إن كان محمد بن عبدالوهاب معصوماً أو غير معصوم؟!

- - - - - - -

الشيخ الفاضل رياض السعيد.
رحم الله الشيخ ابن بازٍ وأسكنه فردوسه الأعلى.

فأما اللهمز واللمز، فهو ما أتمنى أن الشيخ حاتماً لم يقصده.
كل ما أقوله: إنه ظلم الشيخ محمداً في كلامه.
ولا أدري كيف تكون دعوته دعوةً إصلاحية، ثم تكون غايتها أن "خيرها أكثر من شرها"!!

- - - - - 

الأخ الفاضل/خالد بن مهاجر.

ارفع اسم محمد بن عبدالوهاب من كلامك، وضع مكانه أي اسمٍ من أسماء أئمة الإسلام الذين تراهم ساروا على الأصول العامة للدعوة السلفية. وما كان جوابك فهو جوابنا.

الإشكال ليس في تخطئة الشيخ –رحمه الله-، أو تصويبه.
وإنما في المسألة التي تتم تخطئته فيها.
فهذا هو الذي يحدد السَّلفي من غيره.

ومن هنا جاء الاعتراض على كلام الشيخ حاتم.
فهو أرسل تخطئة مجملة، لم يذكر فيها أيَّ مسألة.

----------


## أبو الحسن الأزهري

> جزاك الله خيراً ياشيخ بندر وقد تحدثت مع شيخنا عبدالعزيز بن باز عام 1416هـ فقلت له ياشيخ كثر الكلام على كتاب   (الدررالسنية في الأجوبة النجدية )ويقول بعض من يتصف بالعلم أن هذا الكتاب فيه شبهات ومسائل تكفير !! فغضب الشيخ وقال : ( هذا الكتاب ليس فيه تكفير وقل لمن يقول هذا الكلام أعطونا هذه الشبهات وابن باز يعرف كيف يرد عليها ويبطل ما زعمتم ) أنتهى كلام الشيخ .
> أقول : ثقل على أعداء أئمة الدعوة ومن يلمز أتباعهم فهم حقيقة التوحيد ومسائل الولاء والبراء لذلك الحاذق ممن يلمزهم تلتبس عليه مسائل التكفير ومتى يكون بحق وبغير حق ؛ وفي هذا يقول الإمام عبدالرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ : لاتغتر بمعرفة وتفنن خالد الأزهري باللغة فإنه لايعرف حقيقة التوحيد ، وراسل بعض أعداء التوحيد الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله في بداية دعوته وقال له في رسالته طالباً منه متحدياً : اذكر لي مافي سورة العاديات من علوم البلاغة ....... وهذا مبلغه من العلم ،وهذا المبتدع من كبار العلماء في زمنه ولكن مصيبته في عدم فهم حقيقة التوحيد .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا .

وإن كنت أنسى فلا أنسى مجلسا جمعني بأحد أساتذة الجامعة في مدينة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث زعم هذا المسكين أن فكر التكفير أتى من الدرر السنية وما علم أن الدرر كانت تدرس منذ سنين وما عرف الشباب من خلالها إلا التوحيد والسنة ثم لما تركوها واكتفوا بالكتب الفكرية هكذا يقولون أتاهم فكر التكفير .

ويكفي فخرا لأهل التوحيد أن هذه الدعوة وهذا المنهج أقام دولة إسلامية في بضع سنين على أسأس التوحيد فأقاموا كلمة التوحيد أولا قبل توحيد الكلمة  لا لقوة عسكرية ولا قوة اقتصادية ولا لتحزبات سرية .
ثم لما تخلى الشباب عن هذا المنهج حصل ما حصل فصار همهم توحيد الكلمة قبل كلمة التوحيد فحدث التخبط .
فياشباب التوحيد والسنة هلا عدنا إلى هذا المنهج ( كلمة التوحيد قبل توحيد الكلمة )  ولنحذر كل الحذر من الدعوات الوافدة على بلاد الحرمين من هنا وهنالك والتي أسأس دعوتهم تجميع كل من هب ودب دون أدنى اهتمام بالعقيدة والتوحيد وإنما اعتمادهم على التحزبات السرية والفقه الساسي .

----------


## بندر الشويقي

أخي الفاضل الكريم الشيخ عبدالله بن سفران.

لا أحسبك إلا مداعباً ممازحاً.
وحاشاك من أن تطرد.
بل أنت من أولى الناس وأحقهم بالمشاركة هنا.
- - - - - - 


تعليق ختامي.

((الشيخ محمد –رحمه الله- رأسٌ من رؤوس أهل السنة. ومقامه لديهم عالٍ رفيع. فالكلام عنه –بالتالي- يجب أن يكون برويةٍ، وبمنهج موضوعي متزنٍ، مدعَّمٍ بالحجةِ والدليل. ومخالفة هذا المسلك، ستؤدي –بديهةً- إلى ردود فعلٍ و انشقاقات)).

هذه الكلمة وردت في إحدى تعقيباتي أعلاه. و هي خلاصة مقالتي و لبها.

فالحريص على وحدة الصف، والمشفق من التفرق، عليه ألا يغفل مثل هذا الأصل البدهي الكبير. و أما التنقيب في القلوب، وتشتيت البحث يمنةً ويسرة، مع الإصرار على تحاشي مناقشة أصل المسألة، فهذا مسلك مرغوبٌ عنه، و الأعمار أنفس من أن تضيع في مثل هذا، بل العقول أغلى من أن تهدر في هذا الميدان.

وأظن الفكرة المقصودة باتت واضحةً إن شاء الله.
ولقد سعدت كثيراً بمشاركات الأحبة ومطارحتهم. 

وأنا أكتب الآن في غربةٍ ، وسفرٍ ، وضيق وقتٍ.
وقد ظللت -بمشقة- أتابع هذا الموضوع لثلاثة أيام حرصاً على إزالة أي لبسٍ أو سوء فهم.

فأسأل الله التوفيق للجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه.

و هاهو الموضوع مفتوحٌ للمعارض والموافق.
وأما أخوكم فيستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه، ويطلب منكم العفو والصفح عن أي زللٍ.

----------


## دكتور استفهام

الاخ الكريم الشيخ بندر حفظه الله 

لم يكن بودي أن انتقل من كوني " منتقدا " هذا التضخيم للمسائل إلى كوني ناطقا باسم الشيخ حاتم الشريف ، ولم انطلق كذلك من كوني متحيزا لجهة دون جهة ، قصارى ما كنت أود قوله أن هذه الإطالة في مثل هذا الموضوع خوض في امر أسهل من ان نقيم عليه " معركة " ، والتي تريد أن تستجرني إليها عنوة ، وكنت أزمعت أن أكتب ردا على الشيخ عبدالعزيز العبداللطيف ثم قدرت في نفسي ان الشيخ حتى لو كان عنده اعتراض على كلامي فلن يدخل معي في نقاش لاني لا اعرف ان له معرفا يناقش فيه ، ولذلك فإني سأذكر فهمي لطريقة جواب الشيخ حاتم على سؤال السائل : 

المنتقدون للشيخ حاتم يرون انه وقع في عدم الروية في الرد لأنه أثبت وجود خطأ في مسألة التكفير في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ولم يذكر الحجج على ذلك ، والذين انتقدوا الشيخ حاتم ألزموه بإلزامين : 

الاول : ضرورة ان ينزه دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب من وجود اخطاء في مسائل التكفير ،وحينئذ لا يكون جوابه بروية وعلم إلا حين ينزه دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله من التكفير وهذا استباق للنتيجة محل النقاش ومصادرة على المطلوب وإلزام برأي من غير دليل . 

الثاني : أنه إن كان يرى فيها أخطاء في مسائل التكفير فعليه ان يبين هذه المسائل بالتفصيل من دون إجمال . 

السائل للشيخ حاتم استغرب وجود أخطاء في التكفير في الكتابين وهل لهذا علاقة بدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، ولما كان الشيخ حاتم يرى أنه يوجد " أخطاء " في مسائل التكفير في الكتابين وفي دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب أجابه الجواب الذي يحتاجه السائل مبينا ان وجود هذه الأخطاء لا يعني ان لا ننصف دعوة الشيخ ، ثم اثنى عليها بالعبارات التي ذكرها . 

فلماذا بعد هذا يصر البعض على ان عدم الإطالة في بذكر الأدلة والشواهد على الخطا يجعل الجواب غير علمي ؟؟ 

اعتقد أن الشيخ حاتم هو الذي الف كتاب " الولاء والبراء "، ومضمون هذا الكتاب يخالف ما عليه أتباع مدرسة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب من زمن الشيخ رحمه الله إلى سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، وساق الأدلة التي تؤيد كلامه ، فهل يكفي منتقدي الشيخ ان يضرب مثلا بقضية ( الولاء والبراء ) ، والذي ألف فيه كتابا كاملا وليس كلاما مجملا .. فهل سيكون حينئذ جوابه علميا ؟ 

الذي جعل الشيخ حاتم يعرض عن ذكر الأدلة لا يدل على " فقدانه " للادلة ، ولكنه رأى الحكمة تقتضي ان هذا الجواب المختصر يبين الموقف المنصف من الشيخ ودعوته .. 

هذا هو تصوري عن طبيعة السؤال والمسؤول وطريقة الجواب الذي ذكره الشيخ حاتم وفقه الله . 

ولذلك ، فإني لا أنصح ان يستمر الموضوع إلى امد أبعد من هذا ، لان الإنسان إذا طعن في علميته او تصوره عن بعض الامور فإن هذا يدفعه إلى التأليف حتى يبين للناس مكنته من الموضوع ، وعليه فلا يصح ان نسهم في إيجاد خرق جديد حين يؤلف طالب علم كتابا في " أخطاء التكفير " في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، فإن هذا أمر مضر سواء وافقه البعض او خالفوه !

----------


## عبد الله ابن سفران

> فإني لا أنصح ان يستمر الموضوع إلى امد أبعد من هذا ، لان الإنسان إذا طعن في علميته او تصوره عن بعض الامور فإن هذا يدفعه إلى التأليف حتى يبين للناس مكنته من الموضوع ، وعليه فلا يصح ان نسهم في إيجاد خرق جديد حين يؤلف طالب علم كتابا في " أخطاء التكفير " في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، فإن هذا أمر مضر سواء وافقه البعض او خالفوه !


في الحقيقة أن هذا المأخذ جدير بالاهتمام والنظر الممعن .
لكن أحب التفريق بين الطعن في علمية الشيخ حاتم وعلمية جوابه هذا ، فلا أشك أن الشيخ بندر لا يشك في الأولى ، وظني بك أنك تقول هذا لكن أحببت التنبيه لأن المفهوم من عبارتك الأول .

كما أحب الإضافة أن من حق الشيخ حاتم أن يرى أن الشيخ محمد وقع في مجرد أخطاء في التكفير ، ولو كان كلامه  لا يفهم إلا بهذه الصورة لم يحتج - في نظري - إلى البيان والتفصيل ، ولكن كلامه بهذه الصورة يأنس له ويطرب من يرمي الشيخ محمد بأنه منحرف في باب التكفير عن منهج السلف أي كالخوارج كما يحلو لهم وصفه ، وسيقول شهد شاهد من أهله وأتباعه ، ولا شك أن الشيخ حاتم مفارق لهؤلاء مباين في تقييمه للتكفير عند الشيخ محمد  .

وهنا أختتم مشاركتي في الموضوع ، شاكراً لمن أثقلت عليه بقراءة ما كتبت ، وبارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## أنس الشهري

أتابع ما يكتبه الشيخ بندر باستمرار،ويزداد اعجابي  به مرة بعد مرة فشكر الله له سعيه وحرصه ومنافحته عن هذه الدعوة السلفية المباركة التي نتفيأ ضلالها وننعم بعلمها


قد أشطح عن الموضوع كثيراً
ولكن في كلام له صلة أقول:
إنّ المبالغة في الثناء له أثر بارز في ردة الفعل .
أصبح البعض يتحدث عن الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-وكأنه عالم في كل الفنون والبحر الذي لا ساحل له في شتى العلوم،مما شجع أعدائه -لا كثرهم الله-بأن يجدوا ما يلمزوه به وزادوا على ذلك
لقد أراد محبوه الثناء عليه بحسن مقصد ولكنهم أخطأوا الطريق
وأرى-إن كان لي رأي-بأن من أبرز الأمثلة الجديدة في ذلك ما ذكره الأخ السعيد بأن لديه بحث دكتوراه بعنوان:( جهود أئمة الدعوة في الحديث وعلومه ).
إن المطلع على جهود أئمة الدعوة-رحمهم الله-يعلم بأن أثرهم الحديثي لم يكن بذي بال عدا العلاّمة سليمان بن عبدالله-رحمه الله- ،فمثل هذا إقحام لامبرر له .

ولا أدري كيف تمت الموافقة على مثل هذا الموضوع إن كان في جامعة معتبرة 

والسلام

----------


## خالد بن مهاجر

> *من يرى كل ذلك هل بإمكان الشيخ الشويقي وغيره أن يتعاملوا معه على أنه رجل سلفي اجتهد فأصاب الأجر (واحداً أو اثنين) وأنه غير مناوئ لدعوة الشيخ بل محب يسعى للتقويم ولأن يتعامل مع كلام غير المعصوم بما يستحقه كلام غير المعصومين؟
> أم سيرون أنه مادام لم يكفر بما كفر به الشيخ وأتباعه كله جملة واحدة ومادام لم يوافق الشيخ وأتباعه في أحكام التكفير كلها جملة واحدة فقد لحقته لوثة الإرجاء؟
> *


*





			
				الأخ الفاضل/خالد بن مهاجر.

ارفع اسم محمد بن عبدالوهاب من كلامك، وضع مكانه أي اسمٍ من أسماء أئمة الإسلام الذين تراهم ساروا على الأصول العامة للدعوة السلفية. وما كان جوابك فهو جوابنا.
			
		

الأخ الفاضل بندر الشويقي:

وضعت أحمد وابن تيمية وابن باز ،فوجدت أنه يسعني ويسع العقلاء جميعاً إنصاف هذا الناظر في آراء غير المعصومين والحكم على كلامه من منطلق كونه سلفي يحرص على السلفية وعلى ألا تربط بعلماء بعينهم،فاستقام أمري واستقامت سلفيتي،ووجدته أصاب أجراً،ووجدت أن توسيع الصدر في البحث من غير قوانين إقصائية جائز مادمنا على محجة بيضاء واحدة.

فهذا جوابي فإن كان هو جوابك فإرجو أن تحذف مقالك أو تعدله ففيه من مخالفة هذا وعدم رعايته الشئ الكثير.

سلمك الله ووقاك .*

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

هذا تعقيب من الأخ وائل الحارثي رغب إليَّ أن أضعه بين أيديكم لتأخر تفعيل اشتراكه في المنتدى :
ــــــــــــــقرأت مقالة الأخ الفاضل بندر الشويقي ، ووجدت مقاله قد تميّز عن المقالات التي تعقبت الدكتور حاتم الشريف بثلاثة مميزات ، يشكر على كل واحدة منها  : 
أولها : أشكره على الهدوء التي ساد في لغة حواره ، وأتمنى أن تسود هذه اللغة حينما يُحاور بعضنا بعضاً , حتى لا تتحول حواراتنا إلى معارك قد يضيع فيها الحق ، ويفرح بها الخصوم .
ثانياً : غاب في حديثه لغة الأمر بالصمت والسكوت التي كانت تأمر الدكتور الشريف بالسكوت في غير تخصصه، شريطة أن يكون هذا النقد نقداً علمياً يعتمد الحجة والبرهان ، وأتمنى أن لا يخرج أحد ليأمر الأخ بندر الشويقي بالسكوت لأنه يتكلم في غير تخصصه ، لأني أعتبره نقداً في غير محله، وفي ذلك يقول الكاتب الكريم : ( لا أحد يستطيع منعَ البحث العلمي، أو يحولُ دون نقد رأي لفلانٍ أو فلانٍ من لدن الصحابة وإلى اليوم. بشرط أن يكون منهجُ النقدِ علمياً يعتمد الحجةَ و البرهان) .
ثالثاً : أن الأخ الفاضل قد برَّأ الشيخ حاتم الشريف من أن يكون قصده من كلامه الشناعة على الدعوة ، وإن كان يرى أن الشيخ الشريف قد أخطأ في كلامه ، وهو بذلك يخالف القول بأن كلامه يُقصد منه التشنيع والتشويش والتشكيك في الدعوة , كما كنا قد وجدناه في بعض التعقيبات السابقة على الشيخ حاتم , أو كما حشر بعض الفضلاء الشيخ حاتم الشريف ضمن أصحاب اللمز الظاهر أو الخفي لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب . فأشكر الأخ بندر على مخالفته لتلك التعقيبات بدفاعه هذا عن الشيخ , مع أن مقتضى الإنصاف أن الشيخ حاتم مستغن عنه لما عُرف من حاله ومشربه وعلمه وفضله من المحكمات .
وثمة ملاحظات أضعها بين يدي أخينا الفاضل بندر الشويقي ، وقبل أن أوردها أتمنى أن يرتفع خطابنا عن حشر كل من ناقش موضوع الدعوة الإصلاحية في زاوية المشككين فيها أو الذين يُشَم منهم رائحة التبري والتنصل من هذه الدعوة ، لأن في المناقشين لها من يريد الخير لهذه الدعوة والنصح لها _حتى وإن اختلفنا معه_ ولن يعدم القارئ أن يجد في خطاب هؤلاء وحالهم ومشربهم ما يبين له مِن أي الصنفين هو ؟ 
أقول هذا :
حتى لا يتطور هذا الخطاب في بيان خطأ من انتقد الدعوة في بعض جوانبها ، إلى أن نصنع بأنفسنا وبخطابنا أعداء جُدد هم في حقيقة الأمر من أتباع الدعوة السلفية وممن ينافحون عنها ، ولعل أخي بندر لم تعدم عينه من أن ترى تلك الاتهامات التي طالت الشيخ حاتم الشريف , وأراد بعضها أن يصوره عدواً جديداً لهذه الدعوة ، أو يُصوِّر المدافعين عن فكرته بأنها عصبة جديدة أرادت أن تنخر في هذه الدعوة من داخلها .
ولست أرى أن كل من قال بأن ثمة أخطاء حصلت في الدعوة أصبح يتهمها بأنها فعلت تلك الأخطاء عن ( هوى وتشهي وبناء على انتماءاتٍ قبليةٍ، أو تقسيماتٍ إقليميةٍ ) . إذ قد يعتقد القائل أن هذا الخطأ كان عن اجتهاد يؤجر صاحبه فيه . وهذا ما دل عليه كلام الشيخ حاتم , عندما قال ((فإن اضطرتنا الدراسة إلى ذكر صاحب فضل ببيان الخطأ الذي وقع منه فلا نحاول النيل منه، بل يجب أن نزن خطأه بصوابه؛ لكي لا نظلم فضله)) , وعندما قال : ((لماذا يصمت أكثر الأتباع عن نقد الشيخ باحترام كغيره من أهل العلم)) , فهل يستحق هذه الحرمة وعدم الإسقاط إلا من كان عند الشيخ حاتم صاحب اجتهاد يؤجر عليه ؟
ولو لم يقل الشيخ حاتم تلك العبارات , فأظن أن الأخ الكريم  يشترك معي في أن الشيخ الشريف بمشربه السلفي الأثري لم يقل _ ولا يُظَنُّ به أن يقول _ أن الأخطاء التي حصلت من الدعوة في نظره كانت بنوع من ( التشهي وبناء على انتماءات قبلية أو تقسيمات إقليمية ) ، أظن أننا جميعاً نُجِلُّ الشيخ حاتم عن ذلك ، لاسيما ونحن نعرف مشربه السلفي الأثري . 
وقد كنت أتمنى من الأخ المبارك أن ينأى بخطابه عن مقالته التي قال فيها : ( وإن كنتُ لمست في كلامه نبرة التبرِّي والتنصُّل من دعوة الشيخ، حيث تكرَّرت في فتواه عبارة: (أتباع الشيخ محمد) وهو يطالب أولئك الأتباع بانتقاد أخطاء الشيخ ) .
فالشيخ الشريف قد بين في نهاية خطابه أن مقصوده بهذا النقد وهو إحياء هذه الدعوة وليس التبري والتنصل منها حين  قال : ( والحق الذي نفخر به في دعوة الشيخ سيموت إن لم نحيه بالنقد العلمي البناء ) . فهل من يفخر بالحق الذي في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب يصح أن يُوصَف بأن لديه نبرة تبري منها ؟! وهل مجرد تكراره لعبارة (أتباع الشيخ محمد) مما يجوّز لأنفسنا بالتلمّس والدخول في الظنون , وأن نترك ما يملأ السمع والبصر من الكلام الواضح , الذي لا يحتاج إلا إلى فتح العين والقلب للفهم , والتي سبق نقلها من فتوى الشيخ حاتم ؟!
لك أن تختلف معه في طريقة هذا الإحياء ، ولكن لا يصح لك _إن اختلفت معه أن تعتبر ذلك_ نبرة تنصل وتبري من هذه الدعوة . 
وأخشاه ما أخشاه أن يأتي بعدك من لا يجعلها ( نبرة ) ليجعلها ( حقيقة ) , وقد حصل ذلك بكل أسف .
أما الدليل الذي ذكره الأخ الفاضل ومن خلاله لمس منه التنصل والتبري ، وهو تكرار لفظة ( أتباع الدعوة ) .
فأظن أن هذه العبارة ليست كافية لإشادة مثل هذا التصريح : ( نبرة التبري والتنصل ) . 
وأشد ما استغربه من كلام الأخ الفاضل ، نفيه لشيء اسمه (أتباع الشيخ) حين قال : ( و مذ شاعت تلك الدعوة في جزيرة العرب، وعرف أهلها حقيقتها، لم يوجد في تلك الجزيرة صاحبُ سنةٍ يتحدث عن شيءٍ اسمه: ( أتباع محمد بن عبد الوهاب )، كما تكرَّر ذلك على لسان الشيخ حاتم -غفر الله له- ) . 
وبهذا النفي استطاع الأخ الفاضل أن يصل إلى أن تكرارها يدل على (نبرة من التنصل والتبري ) ، حتى لو كانت ممن مشربه سلفي أثري ، وعُرف بمناصرته للدعوة السلفية , وجاء في صريح فتواه أنه يفتخر بالحق الذي في دعوة الشيخ . 
ولك أن تتأمل كلام هذا العالم الجليل عبدالعزيز بن باز في حديثه عن الدعوة الإصلاحية : (  لا يخفى على كل عاقل درس سيرة الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وأتباعه أنهم براء من هذا القول ... ومن هنا يعلم أن الشيخ رحمة الله عليه وأتباعه ... وبهذا يتضح لكم أن ما نقل عن الشيخ وأتباعه .... وإنما أنكر الشيخ رحمه الله وأتباعه طلبها من الأموات ونحوهم ) ( ).فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز - (ج 1 / ص 399) .
وغير ذلك من النصوص كثير استخدم فيها العلماء هذا الاستخدام في معرض الحديث عن هذه الدعوة ، والمناقشة حولها ، ولذلك أرى أنه يحق لي أن أنتقد هذا الأسلوب من الأخ الكريم , وأقول له : كان يمكن أن نناقش الشيخ حاتم الشريف بغير هذه الطريقة.
وأما العبارات التي أثنى بها الشيخ حاتم الشريف على هذه الدعوة : ( من كون خيرها أكثر من شرها ، وأنها أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق ، وأن اتباعها أقرب الاتباع إلى السلف ... ) .  
فلم يكن الأخ بندر مرتاحاً للتقييد الشيخ حاتم الشريف كلامه بـ( زمن ظهورها ) . 
وأظن هذا التقييد قد استعمله الشيخ الشريف والكاتب الكريم في ذات السياق وهو سياق الطريق إلى الرؤية المنصفة وأن من أراد ذلك لابد أن ينظر إلى واقع الدعوة في ذاك الوقت ، كما قال الأخ الفاضل : ( وفي ظني أن كلَّ عالمٍ سلفيٍّ مصلحٍ لو واجه مثل الواقع الذي واجهه الشيخ، وتهيأ له مثل ما تهيأ للشيخ، فستكون النتيجة واحدةٌ: إصلاحٌ وتجديد، يصاحبه تكفيرٌ وقتالٌ لأناسٍ مقرِّين بالشهادتين، لكن تلبَّسوا بما يناقضها).
فالأخ الفاضل استحضر الواقع الذي واجهه الشيخ محمد عند النظر في حال الدعوة ، وأرى أن السياق نفسه هو سياق الشيخ حاتم الشريف حينما قال : (  لكن من حاكمها إلى زمن ظهورها بإنصاف علم أن خيرها أكثر من شرَها بكثير، وأنها أقرب للحق بمراحل من الواقع الإسلامي في زمنها، وأن أتباعها في باب المعتقد أولى بالسلف من غيرهم (وإن أخطؤوا) ) .
فمن أراد محاكمتها فلينظر إلى زمن ظهورها ، فالعامل الزمني مهم في كلا الخطابين عند الحكم على هذه الدعوة ، قد تختلف النتيجة بعد ذلك ، لكن المقصود أنه لا يصح اعتبار هذا الثناء وكأنه أمرٌلم يكن , لمجرّد أن الشيخ الشريف أدخل العامل الزمني . إلا إذا كان الثناء على العمل البشري عند الأخ الفاضل لا يكون ثناء إلا إذا كان ثناء بغير قيد ولا شرط . 
ولا أظن أن استخدام هذا القيد في العبارتين كافٍ لتفريغه من مضمونه ، هذا إن اتفق الأخ الكريم على أنه ثناء ، لأنه بعد أن اعتبره ثناء نسبياً ، بيَّن أنه محل إشكال .  
وهو يعتبره ثناء في معرض الاعتذار ، فأتمنى منه أن يعيد النظر في سياقه_مع استحضار حسن الظن_  ليجده في سياق الدفاع عن الدعوة ، أي : إن حصل أخطاء فإنها تبقى أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق ... وكما قال أحد المعلقين : ( أن السائل رأى وجود تكفير استغربه في التاريخين ولذلك سأل عن علاقته بدعوة الشيخ ، ولما كان المفتي يرى وجود أخطاء في بعض مسائل التكفير في دعوة الشيخ أجابه الجواب الذي يحتاجه السائل مبيناً أن وجود بعض الأخطاء لا يعني أن لا ننصف الشيخ ودعوته، ولذلك دافع عن الشيخ ودعوته بعبارات الثناء التي ذكرها ) .
يحق لك أن تختلف مع الشيخ حاتم في تقدير اجتهاده الذي يراه مناسباً لحال السائل ، وأن تعتبره اجتهاد خاطئ ، ولكن لا يصح _ إن أردنا أن نتعامل مع كلام أهل العلم بإنصاف وروية مقدمين فيه حسن الظن على غيره _ أن لا نجد له تفسيراً إلا أنه جواباً سطحياً بعيداً كل البعد عن الجواب العلمي .
والخلاصة من فتوى الشيخ حاتم : أنه لا يصح اعتبار الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه الدعوة مجالاً للطعن فيها أو في الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب . 
وإني أتساءل : لماذا تم التعامل مع عبارات الشيخ حاتم على أسوء محاملها ؟
فجوابه عند البعض داخل ضمن التشكيك والتشغيب على الدعوة .
وثناؤه جاء في معرض الاعتذار الذي يُفرَّغ من مضمونه.
واستخدامه (أتباع الدعوة) تدل على شيء من التبري والتنصل .
ألم يكن من الممكن أن يناقش جواب الشيخ حاتم بعيداً عن تلك العبارات التي إن سُلَّم بأنها مشتبهة فإنها لن تعدم أن تجد لها تفسيراً صحيحاً ، مقدمين فيها حُسن الظن به على خلافه ؟ ثم بعد ذلك يُناقش ما تضمنه الجواب من مقولاتٍ أساسية صرح بها الشيخ حاتم في جوابه ، كقوله : أن الدعوة فيها أخطاء ، وأن فيها غلاة ، أو غيره من المضامين الأساسية التي يجدها الناقد صريحة في جوابه .
أقول هذا حتى لا يتشعب النقاش ويطول الكلام ، ونهتم بالمضامين المحكمة دون الأمور المشتبهة.
أنتقل بعد ذلك إلى مسألتين أثارهما الأخ الفاضل في نهاية خطابه ونسبهما للشيخ حاتم الشريف : 
الأولى : أنه ( جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)! ) . 
الثانية : أنه ( حكم بإيمان من يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-!) .
وخرج بالنتيجة التالية : أنها : ( لوثة إرجاءٍ لا تأتي على مذهب غالية الجهمية الذين يجعلون الإيمان بالنبيِّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم – تصديقاً مجرَّداً من التوقير والتعظيم والإذعان. ) . 
و يكفي اليوم عند بعض طلبة العلم حتى تسقط الشخص أن تتهمه بلوثة الإرجاء وعدم إحكامه لمسائله .
لقد خشي الأخ الكريم أن يكون ما وقع من الشيخ حاتم الشريف بسبب قصور تصوره لمسائل الإيمان ، وأظن أن الذي خشي من وقوع الشيخ فيه قد وقع فيه الأخ الفاضل .
لاسيما وقد عقد الشيخ حاتم الشريف مبحثاً كاملاً للفرق بين القول بالإرجاء وبين رأيه الذي ذهب إليه ، وقد سبقه إليه غيره ، ومن جميل ما قال : (وقد كنتُ بيّنْتُ مأخذَ المسألة في صُلبِ الكتاب في طبعته الأولى , بما يبيّنُ أنه لا علاقة للقول الذي ذهبتُ إليه بمقالة الإرجاء , حتى لو كنتُ مخطئًا فيه . كما أني تورّعتُ عن وصف المخالفين بأنهم خوارج , لتكفيرهم بالمعصية , مع اعتقادي أنهم مخطئون , لأني لا أراهم هكذا , وإن خالفتُهم ! فإني قد حفظتُ قولَ الأول : إنك لن تُكافئ من عصى الله فيك بأفضلَ من أن تُطيعَ اللهَ فيه ) ( ).الولاء والبراء ص 151 .
وسأذكر المسألتين اللتين تعرض لهما الأخ الفاضل ، وننظر في تقرير الشيخ حاتم لهما على أي وجه كان تقريره :
المسألة الأولى : ( جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)! ) . 
لقد كنت أتمنى من الأخ الكريم أن ينقل تلك العبارة التي فهم منها هذا حتى يشترك معه القارئ في فهمه ولا يسارع في الاتهام ، ولأنه لم يفعل ذلك فسأنقل عبارته حتى ينظر القارئ ماذا عند الشيخ حاتم في هذه المسألة ، يقول الشيخ حاتم( ) : (  ومادام مناط التكفير في (الولاء والبراء) هو عمل القلب ، وعمل القلب لا يعلمه إلا الله ؛ فإنه لا يمكن أن يُكفَّر بدعوى انعدام هذا المعتقد في القلب بمجرّد المظاهرة العملية . أمّا إذا صرَّح الشخص بحبّه لدين الكفار، أو بتمنّيه نصرة دينهم على دين المسلمين، فتصريحُه هذا كُفْرٌ يُكَفَّرُ به , وإن كان باطنُه (مع ذلك) قد يخالف ظاهره ، لكنّنا إنما نحكم بالظاهر، والله تعالى يتولَّى السرائر) . الولاء والبراء ص  70 .
وحتى يتضح هذا الكلام ، وإن كان واضحاً عند من تصور تلك المسائل أقول : 
إن الشيخ الشريف يجعل مناط التكفير في مظاهرة المشركين هو محبة دينهم ، والمحبة عمل قلبي ، فالمناط إذاً ( عمل القلب ) ، فهل يعتبر الأخ الكريم القول بهذا المناط له علاقة بالإرجاء ؟ ولا أظنه كذلك لأنه تقريرٌ قد قاله علماء آخرون غير الشيخ حاتم ، لا أظن الأخ بندر يجرؤ على اتهامهم بالإرجاء . لأن المظاهرة العملية عندهم معصيةٌ , لم تقم الأدلة عندهم على أنها وحدها تدل على كفر الباطن . 
إذا سلمنا أن تعليق الحكم في المسألة بعمل القلب لا علاقة له بالإرجاء _حتى وإن اختلفنا مع قائله فيه_ فإن صرّح الشخص بأنه يحب دين الكفار فهو كافر عند الشيخ حاتم الشريف وغيره حتى ممن يختلف معه في الرأي لأنها ستكون عنده من باب الأولى , وسيكفّره الشيخ حاتم , كما صرح بذلك .
فإن جاء واعتذر بأنه إنما قال ذلك من أجل الحصول على عرض من الدنيا (غير مكره) ، فهو كافر عند الشيخ حاتم حتى مع هذا التصريح، ولا يُقبل منه هذا الاعتذار ، حتى مع احتمال صدقه في الباطن لأن مناط التكفير قد تحقق لنا في الظاهر ، والله سبحانه يتولى سريرته . 
وهنا وقع الإشكال عند الأخ بندر الشويقي ، وأساء فهم العبارة الواضحة , والتي فيها قول الشيخ حاتم ((فتصريحُه هذا كُفْرٌ يُكَفَّرُ به)) .  
وعليه فإني أسأل الأخ الكريم هذا السؤال :
ألا يُتصور وقوع حالة يكون القائل فيها صادقاً في دعواه , أنه إنما قال ما قال لعرض من الدنيا وإن كان يعتقد بغض دين الكفار .
فإن قال : الأخ بندر يتصور ذلك : فقد جوَّز أن يكون الباطن مخالفاً للظاهر ، كما يقول الشريف ، حتى مع الحكم بكفره في الدنيا , وتطبيق أحكام من صدر الكفر منه فيها كاملة.
وإن قال : لا يتصور حصول هذا الأمر , فقد وقع في مغالطة لا تحتاج إلى تكلّف جواب .  
في نهاية المسألة : أرجع وأقول أن نص الشيخ حاتم واضح في تكفير من صرح بحب دين الكفار وأنه لا يقبل منه أي عذر يدعيه مع تصريحه السابق عدا الإكراه فهذا شأن آخر( ) . الولاء والبراء ص152 .
فأين هذا التقرير من لوثة الإرجاء ؟
فإن كان هذا الموطن محل اشتباه عند الأخ الكريم ، مع وضوحه كما سبق تقريره ؛ فلماذا لم يُفسِّر هذا النص الذي اشتبهت عليه حقيقته بقول الشيخ حاتم : ( فلا يكفر إنسان بعمل أو قول إلا وقد كفر قلبه ) ( ) . الولاء والبراء ص154.
وقوله : ( أن من كفر ظاهراً بترك الصلاة فقد كفر باطناً ) ( ).الولاء والبراء ص152 .
هل هذا هو قول أحد من المرجئة ، فضلاة عن غلاة الجهمية ؟
أستغفر الله من تهمة باطلة تؤذي مسلماً ، وتحط من قدر عالم !
أما المسألة التي ذكرها : أنه ( حكم بإيمان من يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-!) .
فقبل أن أنقاش هذه المسألة ، أدعو القارئ الكريم أن يقلب كتاب الشيخ حاتم من أوله إلى آخره هل يجد فيه مسألة تحت هذا النص : ( رجل خارج يقاتل النبي  ، ومع ذلك حُكِمَ بإيمانه ) ؟ .
لقد أورد الأخ الكريم المسألة على هذه الصورة ، (حارب النبي  ) ، وهو سياق غير السياق الذي جاء في كتاب الشيخ الشريف ، وسياقه هو : في الأسير الذي يدّعي الإسلام بعد أن أُسر وهو في صفوف المشركين يقاتل المسلمين ، مستدلاً بعدم حكم العلماء بكفره على أن مناط التكفير ليس مجرد المظاهرة العملية مالم يقترن معها محبة الدين، واستدل بحديث سهل ابن بيضاء والذي فيه أنه خرج في جيش المشركين في بدر ضد المسلمين ، ومع ذلك استثناه النبي  من حكم الكفار لشهادة ابن مسعود له بالإسلام ، فجعل الأخ بندر الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على مسألته استدلالاً_بالقو  _ على عدم تكفير الشيخ حاتم لمن خرج يريد قاتل النبي   ، وهذا الذي ألزم به الشيخ حاتم يلزم الأخ بندر أن يجعله لازم لجميع الفقهاء الذين استدلوا بالحديث نفسه على نفس استدلال الشيخ حاتم ، فهل الأخ بندر سيجعل جميع الفقهاء الذين استدلوا بنفس استدلال الشيخ حاتم تحت طائلة لوثة الإرجاء كما سيأتي توضحيه ، فإلى نص كلام الشيخ حاتم الشريف الذي يقول فيه مشيراً لحديث حاطب : ( فدلَّ هذا الحديث  وفهمُ العلماء له أن النصرة العملية ذنب ، وأنَّها ليست كفراً وحدها ؛ لأن ما وقع من حاطب نُصْرةٌ (وليس حُبًّا) ، ومع ذلك لم يكن ذلك منه كفرًا ؛ لأنه لم يكن عن تَمَنٍّ لنصرة دين الكفار على الإسلام. 
ويدل على ذلك أيضاً حديث سَهْل بن بيضاء، وهو أنه كان مسلماً بمكّة يُخْفِي إسلامه، ثم إنه خرج مع المشركين ببدر، ووقع في الأسر. فقال النبي : « لا ينفلتنّ منهم أحدٌ إلا بفداء أو ضربة عنق ». فقال ابن مسعود: يا رسول الله، إلا سَهْل بن بيضاء، فإني قد سمعتُه يذكر الإسلام، فقال  - بعد سكتةٍ-: « إلا سهل بن بيضاء » ( ). (راجع تخريجه في كتاب الشيخ) .
ولذلك فانظر ماذا بنى الفقهاءُ على ذلك، حيث قالوا: « وَمَنْ أَسَر أسيراً، فادَّعى أنه كان مسلماً، لم يُقبل قوله إلا ببيّنة؛ لأنه يدَّعي أمراً الظاهر خلافُه، يتعلقُ به إسقاطُ حقٍّ تعلّق برقبته. فإن شهد له واحد، حلف معه، وخُلّي سبيله. وقال الشافعي: لا تُقبل إلا شهادة عدلين.. » ( ).(المغني للموفق ابن قدامة)( واحتج أصحابُ القول الأول بحديث سهل بن بيضاء، السابق ذكره. 
وقد بوّبَ مجدُ الدين ابن تيمية لهذا الحديث بقوله «باب : الأسير يدّعي الإسلام قبل الأسر وله شاهد» , وأورده تحت هذا الباب في كتابه (منتقى الأخبار) ) )  ثم نقل الشيخ حاتم كلام الشوكاني حوله . 
فانظر كيف أورد الأخ بندر سياق المسألة ، وكيف كان سياقها في كلام الشيخ حاتم الشريف . 
أستغفر الله من تهمة باطلة تؤذي مسلماً ، وتحط من قدر عالم !
وثم إني أسأل الأخ بندر ، على ماذا يدل هذا الحديث ؟
وماذا عن الفقهاء الذين قالوا بفقهه ، هل وقعوا تحت طائلة لوثة الإرجاء ؟ 
وكم كنت أتمنى من الأخوة الذين استغربوا كلام الأخ الكريم أن يعودوا بأنفسهم إلى الكتاب حتى يتثبتوا من صحة هذا الفهم بدلاً من استعجال الحكم على أهل العلم بمجرد فهم ينقله صاحبه بدون أن ينقل شاهده عليه . 
وقد رأيت قبل أن أضع مقالي كلاماً للأخ بندر يودع فيه قراءه عن إكمال هذا الحوار ، لأنه في مكان غربه ، أسأل الله أن يريده سالماً لأهله وأحبابه ، فأصبح ما سأطلبه منه لاغي المفعول ، لكني أضعها تساؤلات ، إن أحب الأخ الكريم أن يجيب عنها عندما يتسع له الوقت ، أو لتكن تساؤلات في أذهان الناظرين في هذا الموضوع ، يمكن أن تكون محل حوار هادئ إن جاءت مصلحة لذلك ، وهذه التساؤلات هي :  
هل وقع في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ( الشيخ أو أئمة الدعوة) أخطاء في تقرير بعض مسائل التكفير العقدية ؟ 
هل وقع فيها شيء من الأخطاء في الممارسات العملية ؟
هل هناك مسائل خلافية بين أئمة الدعوة في مسائل التكفير ، وإن وُجِدَت فكيف تُفسر ذلك ؟ أم أنهم لم يختلفوا في مسائل التكفير اختلافا حقيقيا أبدا ؟
هل ثمة غلاة في دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله ممن كتب أو ألَّف كما قد حصل مثل ذلك في بعض أتباع الإمام أحمد أو غيره ؟ وإن وجد ذلك فليعطينا أمثلة لذلك، وأن يذكر لنا مظاهر هذا الغلو ؟  
و بماذا يُصنف الأخ بندر أقوال العلماء المناصرين للدعوة الذين خطئوا الدعوة في بعض الأمور وقالوا بأنه قد وقع فيها نوع من الغلو ، كما قاله محمد صديق حسن خان كما في أبجد العلوم للقنوجي(3/194-201)  . ( ), والألوسي في تاريخ نجد(ص 183) . ( )، والشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في فتاواه (111_112) . ( ) ، والشيخ الألباني( ) ، هل سيصنف كلامهم على أنه نوع من التبري والتنصل من الدعوة ؟ أم أن هؤلاء العلماء كانوا يجهلون الواقع الذي كانت تعيشه الدعوة ، أو أنهم يجهلون حقيقة التوحيد التي كانت تدعو إليه الدعوة ؟ 
وإن أراد الأخ الكريم أن يدخل في نقاش علمي حول بعض تلك المسائل : فأطرح عليه هذا السؤال حتى نتناقش حوله : ما موقف الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب من المظاهرة العملية للكفار إذا كانت من أجل مصلحة دنيويه وإن قارنها بغض دينهم ؟ 
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه النصح والصلاح لهذه الدعوة وأبنائها . 
أخوك : وائل الحارثي .

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم
أرجو الافادة من مؤلفات الشيخ حاتم بموقفه من تكفير من يأتي بالفعل الذي لا خلاف في كفر فاعله ما لم يكن مكرها، كشتم الله أو الرسول عليه السلام أو امتهان المصحف أو السخرية والهزء بالدين أو السجود للصنم أو تعليق الصليب أو نحو ذلك مما ذكره أهل العلم: هل يطرد قاعدة "الفعل لا يكفر به صاحبه ما لم تظهر موافقة القلب له" على هذه الأفعال كذلك، بحيث يتوقف في تكفير فاعل تلك الأفعال حتى ينظر فيما يبطن؟

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

جواباً على الأخ أبي الفداء وفقه الله :
هناك خلل في نفس السؤال ، فهناك فرق بين المعاصي والمكفِّرات العملية .
فالمعاصي لا تكون كفراً إلا بعمل القلب ، هذا هو قول أهل السنة قاطبة ، والمظاهرة العملية ( كالتجسس ) كبيرة من الكبائر عند الأئمة الأربعة وابن تيمية وابن القيم وغيرهم ، وهي بذلك معصية كباقي المعاصي .
فالشيخ حاتم لم يعدّ المظاهرة كفراً حتى نسأله عن بقية المكفِّرات وكأنه يساوي بينهما !
ولو قلنا لمن يكفِّر بالمظاهرة مطلقاً : نَوَدُّ أن نسأله عن بقية المعاصي هل هي كفرٌ عنده ؟ لقال لنا : هذا سؤال في غير محله ؛ لأن المظاهرة عندي كفر فكيف تسألني عن المعاصي ؟!
وكذلك الشيخ حاتم لو سألتَه ( سؤالَ أبي الفداء ) لقال : المظاهرة العملية ليستْ كفراً بل هي عندي معصية فكيف تسألني عن المكفرات ؟!

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

جواب الأخ الشويقي الأخير في ( الساحات ) فيه انتقال عن أن للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب أخطاء في العقيدة إلى إثبات أن الأتباع لم يسكتوا عنها .
فظاهر كلامه أنه يرى الشيخَ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قد أخطأ في مسألة مِن مسائل العقيدة ، لكنه لا يرى الأتباع قد سكتوا .
فإن كان يخالف الشيخ حاتماً و مَن وافقه في حكم المظاهرة العملية فهي مسألة صالحة للنقاش فيها ، لأننا لا نسأله إلا عن رأيه هو .
أمّا أنه ليس عند الشيخ حاتم إلا تكرار ما سُبِق إليه فهو في ذلك كالشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ليس عنده إلا تكرار ما سبقه إليه ابن تيمية وابن القيم !
ليس هذا من الإنصاف ، بل هو كلام مَن لم يقرأ للشيخ حاتم ، ففي كتاب الشيخ حاتم ( الولاء والبراء ) من التحليل والاستدلال و الضوابط ودفع الشُبَه ما ليس عند غيره ، و ليس الشيخ حاتم ممن يكتب مُكَرَّرات الآخرين بل كتبه مليئة بالإضافة و التجديد كما يعرف ذلك كلُّ مَن قرأ له .
و المهم أن الأخ بندر يعترف بخطأ الشيخ محمد وابن عتيق وابن إبراهيم و ابن باز - رحمهم الله - وعامة علماء الدعوة في هذه المسألة .
ويعترف أنه قد ردَّ عليهم عشرات .. فما المشكلة مع الشيخ حاتم الشريف ؟؟

----------


## أبو سعد البقمي

> الاخ الكريم الشيخ بندر حفظه الله 
> اعتقد أن الشيخ حاتم هو الذي الف كتاب " الولاء والبراء "، ومضمون هذا الكتاب يخالف ما عليه أتباع مدرسة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب من زمن الشيخ رحمه الله إلى سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، وساق الأدلة التي تؤيد كلامه ، فهل يكفي منتقدي الشيخ ان يضرب مثلا بقضية ( الولاء والبراء ) ، والذي ألف فيه كتابا كاملا وليس كلاما مجملا .. فهل سيكون حينئذ جوابه علميا ؟ 
> الذي جعل الشيخ حاتم يعرض عن ذكر الأدلة لا يدل على " فقدانه " للادلة ، ولكنه رأى الحكمة تقتضي ان هذا الجواب المختصر يبين الموقف المنصف من الشيخ ودعوته ..


ولماذا تلوم الشيخ بندر وتقول له :

" فلماذا تستدعى مع الاعتراض على هذا الإجمال مسائل كثيرة مثل : 
- التناقض بين ما قاله هنا ، وما قاله في رده على مي يماني !
- إقحام " الإسلام اليوم " في الموضوع .
- الكلام عن استعمال لفظ " الوهابية " .
- الحديث في أثناء الكلام عن خصوم دعوة الشيخ مثل الرافضة وغيرهم وانهم يقصدون نبز الدعوة بكلمة " الوهابية " ، وهذا يؤدي إلى اقتران شرطي بين الشيخ وبين هؤلاء حتى لو لم يقصد الكاتب هذا !
- الاسئلة الاستنكارية عن ( اتباع دعوة الشيخ ) و ( وأصولهم الجامعة ومشربهم ) يشعر بأن هناك شك أصلا في توجه الشيخ حاتم وموقفه من دعوة الشيخ !
- ثم ختم الكلام بأشارة تدل على أن القضية عند الشيخ حاتم ليست قضية " إجمال " ، وإنما لأنه يتأصل بأصل يخالف فيه دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله في باب الأسماء والأحكام ، لانه قرر في كتابه ( الولاء والبراء ) مسائل تدل على مفارقة الشيخ لدعوة الشيخ محمد في هذا الباب كله .. والنتيجة الطبيعية هي : ان الشيخ يعتبر خارج إطار دعوة الشيخ في هذه المسألة التي انتقدها على الشيخ وليست قضية اجتهاد خاص او إجمال غير موفق ..!! "


وتسمي هذا إقحام !!

ثم إن الشيخ حاتم مفارق لدعوة الشيخ محمد عبدالوهاب في مسألة الولاء والبراء وليس مخالفا لأتباعه فقط .

----------


## ابن ابيه

شكر الله للأخ الكريم : رجل من أقصى المدينة 

وأقول تعليقاً على تلك المداخلة :

الجديد اليوم في تعقيب الأخ الفاضل بندر .

أن ثمة خطأ واحد حصل في تقرير مسائل التكفير ، وليس أخطاء .

أن هذا الخطأ لم يصمت عنه الأتباع . 

وتأمل معي أن الحديث عن مسألة المظاهرة العملية ، وهي مسألة مركزية في الدعوة قال بها كثير من علماء الدعوة ، وإذا تقرر أن بعض علماء الدعوة لم يصمت عن هذا الخطأ وبينه ، فلك أن تتأمل كم سيحصل على هذا الخطأ في نظر البعض من الأحكام العملية ، التي سينتج عنه أخطاء في الحكم على الآخرين بالكفر ، وبهذا تعرف أن هذا خطأ ، ولّد أخطاء ، ولو كان خطأ يؤجر عليه صاحبه . 

كل هذا في نظر البعض الآخر من أتباع الدعوة . 

أتوقع أن خطاب المعارضين لفتوى الشيخ حاتم الشريف قد تطور الآن ، ليثبت بعض الأخطاء ، لا كما قال بعض الفضلاء : ليس لها أخطاء في العقيدة وإنما في الفقه .

هذا  تطور جميل .

أما أن كتاب الشيخ حاتم ليس فيه جديد ، فلا أظن أن تقرير الحق يلزم أن يكون فيه جديد ، بل لولم من حسنات هذا الكتاب إلا أنه حلقة متواصلة من دفاعه عن العقيدة لكان هذا يكفي . 
ولا أظن أن الأخ بندر لا يعد الكتاب جديداً حتى يخرج بقول آخر لم يسبقه إليه أحد في هذه المسألة العقيدة ، لأنه يقول : أن هذا التقرير قد سبقه إليه كثير .

وأظن أن الجديد لا يلزم أن يكون في النتائج ، فثمة جديد في الاستدلال ، ودفع الشبه ، وذكر الأقوال .

ومع ذلك فأتمنى أن لا ينساق القارئ الكريم مع تقييم أخيينا الفاضل ، حتى يرجع بنفسه ويتأكد من صحة هذا التقييم ، لأني أخشى أن كتاب الشيخ حاتم لم يكن محل عناية منه ، ولا أدل على ذلك من تلك السقطة الكبيرة التي اتهم بها الشيخ حاتم بلوثة الإرجاء .

ونقل عنه مالم يقصده إطلاقاً من كلامه ، كما في المسألة الأولى .

ونقل عنه مالم يرد في كلامه إطلاقاً ، كما في المسألة الثانية .

وقد بين خطأ ذلك الأخ وائل الحارثي في المقال المنقول ، وأتمنى من أخي الفاضل بندر_وهو صاحب ورع ودين نحسبه والله حسيبه_ ، أن يُبادر بدفع ذلك عن الشيخ حاتم حتى لا يلحقه إثم ذلك في كل من نقلها  عنه .  

أخوك المحب .

----------


## أبوحاتم الأنصاري

> هذا تعقيب من الأخ وائل الحارثي رغب إليَّ أن أضعه بين أيديكم لتأخر تفعيل اشتراكه في المنتدى :
> ــــــــــــــقرأت مقالة الأخ الفاضل بندر الشويقي ، ووجدت مقاله قد تميّز عن المقالات التي تعقبت الدكتور حاتم الشريف بثلاثة مميزات ، يشكر على كل واحدة منها  : 
> أولها : أشكره على الهدوء التي ساد في لغة حواره ، وأتمنى أن تسود هذه اللغة حينما يُحاور بعضنا بعضاً , حتى لا تتحول حواراتنا إلى معارك قد يضيع فيها الحق ، ويفرح بها الخصوم .
> ثانياً : غاب في حديثه لغة الأمر بالصمت والسكوت التي كانت تأمر الدكتور الشريف بالسكوت في غير تخصصه، شريطة أن يكون هذا النقد نقداً علمياً يعتمد الحجة والبرهان ، وأتمنى أن لا يخرج أحد ليأمر الأخ بندر الشويقي بالسكوت لأنه يتكلم في غير تخصصه ، لأني أعتبره نقداً في غير محله، وفي ذلك يقول الكاتب الكريم : ( لا أحد يستطيع منعَ البحث العلمي، أو يحولُ دون نقد رأي لفلانٍ أو فلانٍ من لدن الصحابة وإلى اليوم. بشرط أن يكون منهجُ النقدِ علمياً يعتمد الحجةَ و البرهان) .
> ثالثاً : أن الأخ الفاضل قد برَّأ الشيخ حاتم الشريف من أن يكون قصده من كلامه الشناعة على الدعوة ، وإن كان يرى أن الشيخ الشريف قد أخطأ في كلامه ، وهو بذلك يخالف القول بأن كلامه يُقصد منه التشنيع والتشويش والتشكيك في الدعوة , كما كنا قد وجدناه في بعض التعقيبات السابقة على الشيخ حاتم , أو كما حشر بعض الفضلاء الشيخ حاتم الشريف ضمن أصحاب اللمز الظاهر أو الخفي لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب . فأشكر الأخ بندر على مخالفته لتلك التعقيبات بدفاعه هذا عن الشيخ , مع أن مقتضى الإنصاف أن الشيخ حاتم مستغن عنه لما عُرف من حاله ومشربه وعلمه وفضله من المحكمات .
> وثمة ملاحظات أضعها بين يدي أخينا الفاضل بندر الشويقي ، وقبل أن أوردها أتمنى أن يرتفع خطابنا عن حشر كل من ناقش موضوع الدعوة الإصلاحية في زاوية المشككين فيها أو الذين يُشَم منهم رائحة التبري والتنصل من هذه الدعوة ، لأن في المناقشين لها من يريد الخير لهذه الدعوة والنصح لها _حتى وإن اختلفنا معه_ ولن يعدم القارئ أن يجد في خطاب هؤلاء وحالهم ومشربهم ما يبين له مِن أي الصنفين هو ؟ 
> أقول هذا :
> حتى لا يتطور هذا الخطاب في بيان خطأ من انتقد الدعوة في بعض جوانبها ، إلى أن نصنع بأنفسنا وبخطابنا أعداء جُدد هم في حقيقة الأمر من أتباع الدعوة السلفية وممن ينافحون عنها ، ولعل أخي بندر لم تعدم عينه من أن ترى تلك الاتهامات التي طالت الشيخ حاتم الشريف , وأراد بعضها أن يصوره عدواً جديداً لهذه الدعوة ، أو يُصوِّر المدافعين عن فكرته بأنها عصبة جديدة أرادت أن تنخر في هذه الدعوة من داخلها .
> ولست أرى أن كل من قال بأن ثمة أخطاء حصلت في الدعوة أصبح يتهمها بأنها فعلت تلك الأخطاء عن ( هوى وتشهي وبناء على انتماءاتٍ قبليةٍ، أو تقسيماتٍ إقليميةٍ ) . إذ قد يعتقد القائل أن هذا الخطأ كان عن اجتهاد يؤجر صاحبه فيه . وهذا ما دل عليه كلام الشيخ حاتم , عندما قال ((فإن اضطرتنا الدراسة إلى ذكر صاحب فضل ببيان الخطأ الذي وقع منه فلا نحاول النيل منه، بل يجب أن نزن خطأه بصوابه؛ لكي لا نظلم فضله)) , وعندما قال : ((لماذا يصمت أكثر الأتباع عن نقد الشيخ باحترام كغيره من أهل العلم)) , فهل يستحق هذه الحرمة وعدم الإسقاط إلا من كان عند الشيخ حاتم صاحب اجتهاد يؤجر عليه ؟
> ...



لقد أنصفت وأوضحت..
نطلب من الأخ بندر التعليق على ما ذكره الأخ وائل الحارثي (حفظ الله الجميع)

----------


## بندر الشويقي

صدق من قال :

((الإنصـاف عـزيـز))

إلى الإخوة الذين طالبوني بإثبات وجود ما زعمتُ أنه لوثة إرجاء في كلام الشيخ حاتم في كتابه (الولاء و البراء ) أقول:

لوثة الإرجاء موجودة في كتاب الشيخ حاتم، ولا أرى المصلحة في سياق الشواهد والأمثلة، والشيخ حاتم ليس معصوماً، و خيره أكثر من شره، ومع خطئه في هذه المسألة فإنه أقرب لطريقة السلف من غيره، وخطؤه هنا لا يمنع من كونه باحثاً متميزاً، لكن يجب أن ترتفع أصوات أتباعه بتوضيح أخطائه... إلخ.


ما رأيكم أحبتي ؟؟
هل أكون منصفاً بهذه الطريقة ؟؟
أو أني أكون ظالماً للشيخ حاتم؟؟

للتأمل.

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ بندر ، ولا فضَّ فوكم ...
وشرف المجلس العلمي بقلمكم المميز، وكم سعدنا بإطلالتكم ثانيةً ... 
ونحن متابعون معكم، ومع كل منصفٍ يبتغي وجه الله في كلامه وكتابته ...
ولي رجاءٌ من أخٍ محبٍ لكم أن لا تنقطع عن مجلسنا هذا، ولو كنتم على سفر، ولتحاول أن تدخل حسب ما يتيسر لكم ...
{قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ أَنتَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ عِبَادِكَ فِي مَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ }الزمر46
اهدنا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك؛ إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم .

----------


## بحر القلزم

للأخوة المشرفين : لماذا لا تعرض هذه النقاشات بعجرها وبجرها على الدكتور حاتم العوني الشريف ، وينشر جوابه ها هنا ، فأظنه لن يبخل بهذا.

----------


## خالد بن مهاجر

*[COLOR="Black"]




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بندر الشويقي
					


صدق من قال :
((الإنصـاف عـزيـز))
إلى الإخوة الذين طالبوني بإثبات وجود ما زعمتُ أنه لوثة إرجاء في كلام الشيخ حاتم في كتابه (الولاء و البراء ) أقول:
لوثة الإرجاء موجودة في كتاب الشيخ حاتم، ولا أرى المصلحة في سياق الشواهد والأمثلة، والشيخ حاتم ليس معصوماً، و خيره أكثر من شره، ومع خطئه في هذه المسألة فإنه أقرب لطريقة السلف من غيره، وخطؤه هنا لا يمنع من كونه باحثاً متميزاً، لكن يجب أن ترتفع أصوات أتباعه بتوضيح أخطائه... إلخ.


ما رأيكم أحبتي ؟؟
هل أكون منصفاً بهذه الطريقة ؟؟
أو أني أكون ظالماً للشيخ حاتم؟؟
للتأمل.



بارك الله فيك 

لست مخطئاً في هذا بمجرده.ولست به ظالماً.وأنت به تسلك مسلكا في الرد مجملاً لك فيه رأيك.ولا ننكر عليك هذا فنخطئ خطأك وخطأ غيرك لما أنكروا على الشيخ حاتم.

لكن جاءنا من يثبت أنك أخطأت النقل عن الشيخ حاتم فنسبت له مالم يقله .وجعلت واقعاً ماهو خلاف الواقع؛فالآن وبهذا-إن صح- دخلت في نطاق الظلم وشئ آخر قبيح لا أرى أن أنسبه لك فأنت عندي مخطئ غير متعمد في نسبتك للشيخ مالم يقله وليس المخطئ كالعامد وعن هذا كان ينبغي أن يكون جوابك*

----------


## بندر الشويقي

لا ، لم أخطئ في النقل. بل المخطئ في الفهم هو الشيخ وائل الحارثي.
ولست أرى المصلحة في مناقشة تفاصيل ما ذكره الشيخ وائل.

فراجع الكتاب، وستجد لوثة الإرجاء موجودةً فيه، غير أني لا أرى المصلحة في سياق الشواهد والأمثلة، والشيخ حاتم ليس معصوماً، و خيره أكثر من شره، ومع خطئه في هذه المسألة فإنه أقرب لطريقة السلف من غيره، وخطؤه هنا لا يمنع من كونه باحثاً متميزاً، لكن يجب أن ترتفع أصوات أتباعه بتوضيح أخطائه... إلخ.

ما رأيك في هذه الطريقة في البحث؟؟
أوليست ظلماً ؟؟

- - - - - - - - - - - - - -

عموماً -أخي الفاضل- ليست هذه طريقةً لي.
لكني أردت التنبيه على ما تعبت في شرحه وبيانه لبعض الأحبة.

الإجمال في الكلام يؤدي -ضرورةً- إلى اللبس، وبخاصة حين يتعلق بالأسماء والأشخاص.

مع ملاحظة الفرق بين المقامين.
فالشيخ حاتم لم يحدد المسألة التي أخطأ فيها الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب.
وأنا حددت المسألة التي أخطأ فيها الشيخ حاتم، لكن لم أذكر نص كلامه، لأن كتابه لم يكن تحت يدي حين كتابة المقالة.

عموماً : أنا كتبتُ ما سميته (تعليقاً ختامياً)، ولم يكن لي نية في العودة.
لكن حين ذهبت للساحات السياسية لكتابة تعليقي الختامي هناك أيضاً، رأيت تعقيب أخي الشيخ وائل -وفقه الله- منشوراً هناك، فلم يكن من الأدب الإعراض وترك الجواب. وبخاصةٍ أن كلام الشيخ وائل متميزٌ عن كلام غيره. 


الليلة ، أو غداً -إن شاء الله- سأكتب تعليقاً مفصلاً عن البيان الذي كتبه الشيخ وائل.

لكن سيكون هذا في موضوعٍ مستقلٍ. وأما هذا الموضوع، فقد وصل لنهايته بالنسة لي.

سأكتب مقالتي، وسأجتهد -بإذن الله- أن تكونَ مفصلةً ما أمكن. لأني لن أشارك في التعقيبات و المداخلات، للسبب الذي سبق شرحه.

ويبقى الكلام كله موجهاً أصالةً للشيخ حاتم -رعاه الله-، وهو المعني به قبل غيره.
و موضع اعتراضي الرئيس عليه (إجمال الكلام ).
والإجمال لا يفصله سوى صاحبه.

فإذا اتضح موضع النقد، فتطويل البحث بعد هذا لا جدوى من ورائه.

----------


## خالد بن مهاجر

*[COLOR="Black"]




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بندر الشويقي
					



ويبقى الكلام كله موجهاً أصالةً للشيخ حاتم -رعاه الله-، وهو المعني به قبل غيره.






كان يمكنك إذاً أن تراسل به الشيخ.أما وقد كتبته هنا وفي الساحات أيضاً؛فقد استهدفت.فلا عليك أن تُكمل ،وإن كنت لا تقوى على المتابعة؛لظروف خاصة.. فهذا حقك ولاشك.وحقنا أيضاً متابعة بيان ما نراه غير حسن من كلامك.

وحتى لا أتعبك يا أستاذ بندر أقول:

الذي أراه ويراه غيري من العقلاء :أن جواب الشيخ حاتم والرد على كلامه كان ينبغي أن يكون بعبارة واحدة هي:

يا شيخ حاتم جوابك هذا مجمل ،والذي فيه من عدم عصمة الشيخ لا نخالفك فيه،ونشاركك وجوب توكيد هذه الروح،ولكنا لا يتضح لنا الآن أن باب التكفير هو من أمثلة خطأ الشيخ فهلا بينت؟

فإن أجاب،وإلا بقي كلامه غير مكتمل بصورة تسمح بنقده ولا حاجة إلا التعرض لكلام مخدوج.(وهذا رأي خالد بن مهاجر في كلام الشيخ)

أما كلامك وكلام الشيخ الخراشي وحديثه هو عن أعداء الدعوة وحديثك أنت عن لوثة الإرجاء ؛فهذا يدل على أنكم لاتردون على المقال فحسب وإنما تردون عليه مقروناً بأشياء وتصورات عن الشيخ وقرت في نفوسكم .ولا عيب في هذا مادام مقروناً بحجته وإنما العيب أن تحاولوا تصوير كلامكم وكأنه رد على المقال فحسب.
وإلا فليس في المقال أصلاً بياناً تاماً يمكن الرد عليه من غير استفصال.ومجرد الإجمال من مثل الشيخ حاتم ليس بسبب يدعوا إلى داحس والغبراء هذه.*

----------


## بندر الشويقي

غفر الله لك.
وأنت في حل من سوء ظنك بأخيك.

الليلة ، أو غداً -إن شاء الله- سأكتب مقالاً مفصلاً عن البيان الذي كتبه الشيخ وائل.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : خالد بن مهاجر : أحسنتم في قولكم : 
( الذي أراه ويراه غيري من العقلاء :أن جواب الشيخ حاتم والرد على كلامه كان ينبغي أن يكون بعبارة واحدة هي:
يا شيخ حاتم جوابك هذا مجمل ،والذي فيه من عدم عصمة الشيخ لا نخالفك فيه،ونشاركك وجوب توكيد هذه الروح،ولكنا لا يتضح لنا الآن أن باب التكفير هو من أمثلة خطأ الشيخ فهلا بينت؟
فإن أجاب،وإلا بقي كلامه غير مكتمل بصورة تسمح بنقده ولا حاجة إلا التعرض لكلام مخدوج ) .
وهذا ملخص تعقيبي عليه .

ولكني أخالفك في : ( .. وإلا بقي كلامه غير مكتمل بصورة تسمح بنقده ولا حاجة إلى التعرض لكلام مخدوج ) .

كيف .. وكلامه عبارة عن ( فتوى ) لسائل جاهل ، منشورة في ( موقع ) يرتاده المئات ؟!
فالسكوت عن هذا لا يليق بأي طالب علم يطلع عليه ؛ لأنه إن فعل هذا فقد شارك في " التلبيس " ، أو لم ينصح لإخوانه : ( الدكتور و الموقع و السائل والقراء .. ) .

وفقكم الله ..

----------


## خالد بن مهاجر

*ياشيخ سليمان أنا لم أنكر مجرد التعقيب وإنما طلبتُ أن يكون التعقيب بطلب البيان من غير تسور فوق هذا،فإن لم يبين الشيخ كان الإجمال والخداج هو عيبه الذي يكتفى بالإشارة إليه.

لكن الردود تعدت مجرد هذا.

وجهدكم وجهد الجميع مشكور بإذن الله.

----------------

يا شيخ بندر:

ليس ما ذكر من باب سوء الظن ،وإنما هو واقع لائح لكل ذي عينين.

في انتظار تعقيبك الذي يؤكد أن المسألة ليست هي المقال الأخير فقط.*

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

ــ لجميع الفضلاء الذين يزمعون الرد على بعضهم البعض: اتقوا الله في أنفسكم ، وفي إخوانكم المسلمين ، الأحيـاء منهم والأموات. 
لا يجرُّ أحدكم الخوف من ظهور فساد رأيه ، أو بعضه ، إلى تكلّف الرد لكي يبقى الفاسد صحيحاً. 
أسأل الله أن يصلح أحوال الجميع ــ

----------


## الْمُتَقَفِّر

نسأل الله لك الإعانة ياشيخ بندر، كما نسأله تعالى أن يبارك في وقتك وعمرك وعلمك، وأن ينفع بك ويجعلك سيفًا من سيوف الله.
ونصيحتي لك أن لاتشوِّش على نفسك بالرد على كل أحد، وبخاصة من أصحاب المعرفات غير الصريحة؛ لأنك تكتب باسمك الصريح، وهذه شجاعة نقدرها لك حفظك الباري.
وأنا أضم صوتي مع صوت من يطالب الشيخ حاتمًا الشريف بأن يدخل في الحوار معك، ويختصر الطريق، ولسنا بحاجة لمن يفسر كلامه وماذا أراد.
وأما اقتراح بعض الإخوة بأن تراسل الشيخ حاتمًا بينك وبينك، أو تكون ملزمًا بالجواب على كل مداخلة، فهذا لايلزمك، بل إن كانوا جادين فليكثروا من الإلحاح على الشيخ حاتم بالدخول فهو المعني بهذه المسألة، وليست فتواه سرية حتى تذهب لمراسلته خفية، بل هي معلنة، وهو الذي بدأ هذا المسلك الوعر الذي لاندري أين يبلغ به، نسأل الله أن يرده لجادة الصواب.

----------


## ابن ابيه

صدقت أيها المبارك : ( الإنصاف عزيز )

ليت الأخ بندر وجميع الذين كتبوا تعقباتهم على الشيخ ذكروا أن إشكال الجواب ( الإجمال ) لهان الأمر .


لكن الأمر تعدى ذلك أخي بندر ؛ تعداه إلى أبعد من ذلك .

أصبح الشيخ في نظر البعض واحداً من المشككين ، والمشغبين ، و من أصحاب اللمز الخفي أوالجلي ، كما نبه على ذلك بعض الأخوة .

وأصبح الإجمال عند الأخ بندر ، فيه نبرة تبري وتنصل من دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله .



وأصبح الإجمال محلاً لاتهام الشيخ بتهم لا ندري إلى أين ستصل ؟

وإذا كان الأمر أمر أجمال فلم يكن هذا الإجمال الذي وقع فيه الشيخ حاتم الشريف محتاجاً لتلك الصفحات التي سطرتها ، كان يمكن بيانه في أٌقل من ذلك .

                                                               الأخ سليمان الخراشي حفظه الله

لازلت قصة التلبيس مصيطرة على خطابك ، أتمنى أن تستفيد من طريقة أخينا بندر في النقاش مع الشيخ حاتم .

( فالسكوت عن هذا لا يليق بأي طالب علم ) 

هكذا يقول الشيخ سليمان حفظه الله  ( أي طالب علم ) ؟ 


أتمنى منك بارك الله فيك أن لا تجيش جميع طلبة العلم لمناقشة الشيخ حاتم ، فما هكذا يناقش أهل العلم ؟

ولا يخفاك أن ليس كل طلبة العلم يعرف كيف يناقش ، فضلاً عن أن يحسن ذلك .


                                                      أخي المتقفر بارك الله فيك 

لايلزم الرد عليك لأنك تكتب باسم مستعار ، ولست شجاعاً مثل الأخ بندر لأنه يكتب باسمه الصريح (أهكذا يكون التعامل ؟ )

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

رد  الشيخ وائل الحارثي حفظه الله .. يبدو انه لم يتضح في الرد السابق في رد الأخ أبو حاتم الأنصاري ... فقد نسخته من التعقيب السابق للأخ أبو حاتم الأنصاري  وهاهو بدون علامة اقتباس : 

قرأت مقالة الأخ الفاضل بندر الشويقي ، ووجدت مقاله قد تميّز عن المقالات التي تعقبت الدكتور حاتم الشريف بثلاثة مميزات ، يشكر على كل واحدة منها : 
أولها : أشكره على الهدوء التي ساد في لغة حواره ، وأتمنى أن تسود هذه اللغة حينما يُحاور بعضنا بعضاً , حتى لا تتحول حواراتنا إلى معارك قد يضيع فيها الحق ، ويفرح بها الخصوم .
ثانياً : غاب في حديثه لغة الأمر بالصمت والسكوت التي كانت تأمر الدكتور الشريف بالسكوت في غير تخصصه، شريطة أن يكون هذا النقد نقداً علمياً يعتمد الحجة والبرهان ، وأتمنى أن لا يخرج أحد ليأمر الأخ بندر الشويقي بالسكوت لأنه يتكلم في غير تخصصه ، لأني أعتبره نقداً في غير محله، وفي ذلك يقول الكاتب الكريم : ( لا أحد يستطيع منعَ البحث العلمي، أو يحولُ دون نقد رأي لفلانٍ أو فلانٍ من لدن الصحابة وإلى اليوم. بشرط أن يكون منهجُ النقدِ علمياً يعتمد الحجةَ و البرهان) .
ثالثاً : أن الأخ الفاضل قد برَّأ الشيخ حاتم الشريف من أن يكون قصده من كلامه الشناعة على الدعوة ، وإن كان يرى أن الشيخ الشريف قد أخطأ في كلامه ، وهو بذلك يخالف القول بأن كلامه يُقصد منه التشنيع والتشويش والتشكيك في الدعوة , كما كنا قد وجدناه في بعض التعقيبات السابقة على الشيخ حاتم , أو كما حشر بعض الفضلاء الشيخ حاتم الشريف ضمن أصحاب اللمز الظاهر أو الخفي لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب . فأشكر الأخ بندر على مخالفته لتلك التعقيبات بدفاعه هذا عن الشيخ , مع أن مقتضى الإنصاف أن الشيخ حاتم مستغن عنه لما عُرف من حاله ومشربه وعلمه وفضله من المحكمات .
وثمة ملاحظات أضعها بين يدي أخينا الفاضل بندر الشويقي ، وقبل أن أوردها أتمنى أن يرتفع خطابنا عن حشر كل من ناقش موضوع الدعوة الإصلاحية في زاوية المشككين فيها أو الذين يُشَم منهم رائحة التبري والتنصل من هذه الدعوة ، لأن في المناقشين لها من يريد الخير لهذه الدعوة والنصح لها _حتى وإن اختلفنا معه_ ولن يعدم القارئ أن يجد في خطاب هؤلاء وحالهم ومشربهم ما يبين له مِن أي الصنفين هو ؟ 
أقول هذا :
حتى لا يتطور هذا الخطاب في بيان خطأ من انتقد الدعوة في بعض جوانبها ، إلى أن نصنع بأنفسنا وبخطابنا أعداء جُدد هم في حقيقة الأمر من أتباع الدعوة السلفية وممن ينافحون عنها ، ولعل أخي بندر لم تعدم عينه من أن ترى تلك الاتهامات التي طالت الشيخ حاتم الشريف , وأراد بعضها أن يصوره عدواً جديداً لهذه الدعوة ، أو يُصوِّر المدافعين عن فكرته بأنها عصبة جديدة أرادت أن تنخر في هذه الدعوة من داخلها .
ولست أرى أن كل من قال بأن ثمة أخطاء حصلت في الدعوة أصبح يتهمها بأنها فعلت تلك الأخطاء عن ( هوى وتشهي وبناء على انتماءاتٍ قبليةٍ، أو تقسيماتٍ إقليميةٍ ) . إذ قد يعتقد القائل أن هذا الخطأ كان عن اجتهاد يؤجر صاحبه فيه . وهذا ما دل عليه كلام الشيخ حاتم , عندما قال ((فإن اضطرتنا الدراسة إلى ذكر صاحب فضل ببيان الخطأ الذي وقع منه فلا نحاول النيل منه، بل يجب أن نزن خطأه بصوابه؛ لكي لا نظلم فضله)) , وعندما قال : ((لماذا يصمت أكثر الأتباع عن نقد الشيخ باحترام كغيره من أهل العلم)) , فهل يستحق هذه الحرمة وعدم الإسقاط إلا من كان عند الشيخ حاتم صاحب اجتهاد يؤجر عليه ؟
ولو لم يقل الشيخ حاتم تلك العبارات , فأظن أن الأخ الكريم يشترك معي في أن الشيخ الشريف بمشربه السلفي الأثري لم يقل _ ولا يُظَنُّ به أن يقول _ أن الأخطاء التي حصلت من الدعوة في نظره كانت بنوع من ( التشهي وبناء على انتماءات قبلية أو تقسيمات إقليمية ) ، أظن أننا جميعاً نُجِلُّ الشيخ حاتم عن ذلك ، لاسيما ونحن نعرف مشربه السلفي الأثري . 
وقد كنت أتمنى من الأخ المبارك أن ينأى بخطابه عن مقالته التي قال فيها : ( وإن كنتُ لمست في كلامه نبرة التبرِّي والتنصُّل من دعوة الشيخ، حيث تكرَّرت في فتواه عبارة: (أتباع الشيخ محمد) وهو يطالب أولئك الأتباع بانتقاد أخطاء الشيخ ) .
فالشيخ الشريف قد بين في نهاية خطابه أن مقصوده بهذا النقد وهو إحياء هذه الدعوة وليس التبري والتنصل منها حين قال : ( والحق الذي نفخر به في دعوة الشيخ سيموت إن لم نحيه بالنقد العلمي البناء ) . فهل من يفخر بالحق الذي في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب يصح أن يُوصَف بأن لديه نبرة تبري منها ؟! وهل مجرد تكراره لعبارة (أتباع الشيخ محمد) مما يجوّز لأنفسنا بالتلمّس والدخول في الظنون , وأن نترك ما يملأ السمع والبصر من الكلام الواضح , الذي لا يحتاج إلا إلى فتح العين والقلب للفهم , والتي سبق نقلها من فتوى الشيخ حاتم ؟!
لك أن تختلف معه في طريقة هذا الإحياء ، ولكن لا يصح لك _إن اختلفت معه أن تعتبر ذلك_ نبرة تنصل وتبري من هذه الدعوة . 
وأخشاه ما أخشاه أن يأتي بعدك من لا يجعلها ( نبرة ) ليجعلها ( حقيقة ) , وقد حصل ذلك بكل أسف .
أما الدليل الذي ذكره الأخ الفاضل ومن خلاله لمس منه التنصل والتبري ، وهو تكرار لفظة ( أتباع الدعوة ) .
فأظن أن هذه العبارة ليست كافية لإشادة مثل هذا التصريح : ( نبرة التبري والتنصل ) . 
وأشد ما استغربه من كلام الأخ الفاضل ، نفيه لشيء اسمه (أتباع الشيخ) حين قال : ( و مذ شاعت تلك الدعوة في جزيرة العرب، وعرف أهلها حقيقتها، لم يوجد في تلك الجزيرة صاحبُ سنةٍ يتحدث عن شيءٍ اسمه: ( أتباع محمد بن عبد الوهاب )، كما تكرَّر ذلك على لسان الشيخ حاتم -غفر الله له- ) . 
وبهذا النفي استطاع الأخ الفاضل أن يصل إلى أن تكرارها يدل على (نبرة من التنصل والتبري ) ، حتى لو كانت ممن مشربه سلفي أثري ، وعُرف بمناصرته للدعوة السلفية , وجاء في صريح فتواه أنه يفتخر بالحق الذي في دعوة الشيخ . 
ولك أن تتأمل كلام هذا العالم الجليل عبدالعزيز بن باز في حديثه عن الدعوة الإصلاحية : ( لا يخفى على كل عاقل درس سيرة الإمام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وأتباعه أنهم براء من هذا القول ... ومن هنا يعلم أن الشيخ رحمة الله عليه وأتباعه ... وبهذا يتضح لكم أن ما نقل عن الشيخ وأتباعه .... وإنما أنكر الشيخ رحمه الله وأتباعه طلبها من الأموات ونحوهم ) ( ).فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز - (ج 1 / ص 399) .
وغير ذلك من النصوص كثير استخدم فيها العلماء هذا الاستخدام في معرض الحديث عن هذه الدعوة ، والمناقشة حولها ، ولذلك أرى أنه يحق لي أن أنتقد هذا الأسلوب من الأخ الكريم , وأقول له : كان يمكن أن نناقش الشيخ حاتم الشريف بغير هذه الطريقة.
وأما العبارات التي أثنى بها الشيخ حاتم الشريف على هذه الدعوة : ( من كون خيرها أكثر من شرها ، وأنها أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق ، وأن اتباعها أقرب الاتباع إلى السلف ... ) . 
فلم يكن الأخ بندر مرتاحاً للتقييد الشيخ حاتم الشريف كلامه بـ( زمن ظهورها ) . 
وأظن هذا التقييد قد استعمله الشيخ الشريف والكاتب الكريم في ذات السياق وهو سياق الطريق إلى الرؤية المنصفة وأن من أراد ذلك لابد أن ينظر إلى واقع الدعوة في ذاك الوقت ، كما قال الأخ الفاضل : ( وفي ظني أن كلَّ عالمٍ سلفيٍّ مصلحٍ لو واجه مثل الواقع الذي واجهه الشيخ، وتهيأ له مثل ما تهيأ للشيخ، فستكون النتيجة واحدةٌ: إصلاحٌ وتجديد، يصاحبه تكفيرٌ وقتالٌ لأناسٍ مقرِّين بالشهادتين، لكن تلبَّسوا بما يناقضها).
فالأخ الفاضل استحضر الواقع الذي واجهه الشيخ محمد عند النظر في حال الدعوة ، وأرى أن السياق نفسه هو سياق الشيخ حاتم الشريف حينما قال : ( لكن من حاكمها إلى زمن ظهورها بإنصاف علم أن خيرها أكثر من شرَها بكثير، وأنها أقرب للحق بمراحل من الواقع الإسلامي في زمنها، وأن أتباعها في باب المعتقد أولى بالسلف من غيرهم (وإن أخطؤوا) ) .
فمن أراد محاكمتها فلينظر إلى زمن ظهورها ، فالعامل الزمني مهم في كلا الخطابين عند الحكم على هذه الدعوة ، قد تختلف النتيجة بعد ذلك ، لكن المقصود أنه لا يصح اعتبار هذا الثناء وكأنه أمرٌلم يكن , لمجرّد أن الشيخ الشريف أدخل العامل الزمني . إلا إذا كان الثناء على العمل البشري عند الأخ الفاضل لا يكون ثناء إلا إذا كان ثناء بغير قيد ولا شرط . 
ولا أظن أن استخدام هذا القيد في العبارتين كافٍ لتفريغه من مضمونه ، هذا إن اتفق الأخ الكريم على أنه ثناء ، لأنه بعد أن اعتبره ثناء نسبياً ، بيَّن أنه محل إشكال . 
وهو يعتبره ثناء في معرض الاعتذار ، فأتمنى منه أن يعيد النظر في سياقه_مع استحضار حسن الظن_ ليجده في سياق الدفاع عن الدعوة ، أي : إن حصل أخطاء فإنها تبقى أقرب الدعوات إلى الحق ... وكما قال أحد المعلقين : ( أن السائل رأى وجود تكفير استغربه في التاريخين ولذلك سأل عن علاقته بدعوة الشيخ ، ولما كان المفتي يرى وجود أخطاء في بعض مسائل التكفير في دعوة الشيخ أجابه الجواب الذي يحتاجه السائل مبيناً أن وجود بعض الأخطاء لا يعني أن لا ننصف الشيخ ودعوته، ولذلك دافع عن الشيخ ودعوته بعبارات الثناء التي ذكرها ) .
يحق لك أن تختلف مع الشيخ حاتم في تقدير اجتهاده الذي يراه مناسباً لحال السائل ، وأن تعتبره اجتهاد خاطئ ، ولكن لا يصح _ إن أردنا أن نتعامل مع كلام أهل العلم بإنصاف وروية مقدمين فيه حسن الظن على غيره _ أن لا نجد له تفسيراً إلا أنه جواباً سطحياً بعيداً كل البعد عن الجواب العلمي .
والخلاصة من فتوى الشيخ حاتم : أنه لا يصح اعتبار الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه الدعوة مجالاً للطعن فيها أو في الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب . 
وإني أتساءل : لماذا تم التعامل مع عبارات الشيخ حاتم على أسوء محاملها ؟
فجوابه عند البعض داخل ضمن التشكيك والتشغيب على الدعوة .
وثناؤه جاء في معرض الاعتذار الذي يُفرَّغ من مضمونه.
واستخدامه (أتباع الدعوة) تدل على شيء من التبري والتنصل .
ألم يكن من الممكن أن يناقش جواب الشيخ حاتم بعيداً عن تلك العبارات التي إن سُلَّم بأنها مشتبهة فإنها لن تعدم أن تجد لها تفسيراً صحيحاً ، مقدمين فيها حُسن الظن به على خلافه ؟ ثم بعد ذلك يُناقش ما تضمنه الجواب من مقولاتٍ أساسية صرح بها الشيخ حاتم في جوابه ، كقوله : أن الدعوة فيها أخطاء ، وأن فيها غلاة ، أو غيره من المضامين الأساسية التي يجدها الناقد صريحة في جوابه .
أقول هذا حتى لا يتشعب النقاش ويطول الكلام ، ونهتم بالمضامين المحكمة دون الأمور المشتبهة.
أنتقل بعد ذلك إلى مسألتين أثارهما الأخ الفاضل في نهاية خطابه ونسبهما للشيخ حاتم الشريف : 
الأولى : أنه ( جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)! ) . 
الثانية : أنه ( حكم بإيمان من يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-!) .
وخرج بالنتيجة التالية : أنها : ( لوثة إرجاءٍ لا تأتي على مذهب غالية الجهمية الذين يجعلون الإيمان بالنبيِّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم – تصديقاً مجرَّداً من التوقير والتعظيم والإذعان. ) . 
و يكفي اليوم عند بعض طلبة العلم حتى تسقط الشخص أن تتهمه بلوثة الإرجاء وعدم إحكامه لمسائله .
لقد خشي الأخ الكريم أن يكون ما وقع من الشيخ حاتم الشريف بسبب قصور تصوره لمسائل الإيمان ، وأظن أن الذي خشي من وقوع الشيخ فيه قد وقع فيه الأخ الفاضل .
لاسيما وقد عقد الشيخ حاتم الشريف مبحثاً كاملاً للفرق بين القول بالإرجاء وبين رأيه الذي ذهب إليه ، وقد سبقه إليه غيره ، ومن جميل ما قال : (وقد كنتُ بيّنْتُ مأخذَ المسألة في صُلبِ الكتاب في طبعته الأولى , بما يبيّنُ أنه لا علاقة للقول الذي ذهبتُ إليه بمقالة الإرجاء , حتى لو كنتُ مخطئًا فيه . كما أني تورّعتُ عن وصف المخالفين بأنهم خوارج , لتكفيرهم بالمعصية , مع اعتقادي أنهم مخطئون , لأني لا أراهم هكذا , وإن خالفتُهم ! فإني قد حفظتُ قولَ الأول : إنك لن تُكافئ من عصى الله فيك بأفضلَ من أن تُطيعَ اللهَ فيه ) ( ).الولاء والبراء ص 151 .
وسأذكر المسألتين اللتين تعرض لهما الأخ الفاضل ، وننظر في تقرير الشيخ حاتم لهما على أي وجه كان تقريره :
المسألة الأولى : ( جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار)! ) . 
لقد كنت أتمنى من الأخ الكريم أن ينقل تلك العبارة التي فهم منها هذا حتى يشترك معه القارئ في فهمه ولا يسارع في الاتهام ، ولأنه لم يفعل ذلك فسأنقل عبارته حتى ينظر القارئ ماذا عند الشيخ حاتم في هذه المسألة ، يقول الشيخ حاتم( ) : ( ومادام مناط التكفير في (الولاء والبراء) هو عمل القلب ، وعمل القلب لا يعلمه إلا الله ؛ فإنه لا يمكن أن يُكفَّر بدعوى انعدام هذا المعتقد في القلب بمجرّد المظاهرة العملية . أمّا إذا صرَّح الشخص بحبّه لدين الكفار، أو بتمنّيه نصرة دينهم على دين المسلمين، فتصريحُه هذا كُفْرٌ يُكَفَّرُ به , وإن كان باطنُه (مع ذلك) قد يخالف ظاهره ، لكنّنا إنما نحكم بالظاهر، والله تعالى يتولَّى السرائر) . الولاء والبراء ص 70 .
وحتى يتضح هذا الكلام ، وإن كان واضحاً عند من تصور تلك المسائل أقول : 
إن الشيخ الشريف يجعل مناط التكفير في مظاهرة المشركين هو محبة دينهم ، والمحبة عمل قلبي ، فالمناط إذاً ( عمل القلب ) ، فهل يعتبر الأخ الكريم القول بهذا المناط له علاقة بالإرجاء ؟ ولا أظنه كذلك لأنه تقريرٌ قد قاله علماء آخرون غير الشيخ حاتم ، لا أظن الأخ بندر يجرؤ على اتهامهم بالإرجاء . لأن المظاهرة العملية عندهم معصيةٌ , لم تقم الأدلة عندهم على أنها وحدها تدل على كفر الباطن . 
إذا سلمنا أن تعليق الحكم في المسألة بعمل القلب لا علاقة له بالإرجاء _حتى وإن اختلفنا مع قائله فيه_ فإن صرّح الشخص بأنه يحب دين الكفار فهو كافر عند الشيخ حاتم الشريف وغيره حتى ممن يختلف معه في الرأي لأنها ستكون عنده من باب الأولى , وسيكفّره الشيخ حاتم , كما صرح بذلك .
فإن جاء واعتذر بأنه إنما قال ذلك من أجل الحصول على عرض من الدنيا (غير مكره) ، فهو كافر عند الشيخ حاتم حتى مع هذا التصريح، ولا يُقبل منه هذا الاعتذار ، حتى مع احتمال صدقه في الباطن لأن مناط التكفير قد تحقق لنا في الظاهر ، والله سبحانه يتولى سريرته . 
وهنا وقع الإشكال عند الأخ بندر الشويقي ، وأساء فهم العبارة الواضحة , والتي فيها قول الشيخ حاتم ((فتصريحُه هذا كُفْرٌ يُكَفَّرُ به)) . 
وعليه فإني أسأل الأخ الكريم هذا السؤال :
ألا يُتصور وقوع حالة يكون القائل فيها صادقاً في دعواه , أنه إنما قال ما قال لعرض من الدنيا وإن كان يعتقد بغض دين الكفار .
فإن قال : الأخ بندر يتصور ذلك : فقد جوَّز أن يكون الباطن مخالفاً للظاهر ، كما يقول الشريف ، حتى مع الحكم بكفره في الدنيا , وتطبيق أحكام من صدر الكفر منه فيها كاملة.
وإن قال : لا يتصور حصول هذا الأمر , فقد وقع في مغالطة لا تحتاج إلى تكلّف جواب . 
في نهاية المسألة : أرجع وأقول أن نص الشيخ حاتم واضح في تكفير من صرح بحب دين الكفار وأنه لا يقبل منه أي عذر يدعيه مع تصريحه السابق عدا الإكراه فهذا شأن آخر( ) . الولاء والبراء ص152 .
فأين هذا التقرير من لوثة الإرجاء ؟
فإن كان هذا الموطن محل اشتباه عند الأخ الكريم ، مع وضوحه كما سبق تقريره ؛ فلماذا لم يُفسِّر هذا النص الذي اشتبهت عليه حقيقته بقول الشيخ حاتم : ( فلا يكفر إنسان بعمل أو قول إلا وقد كفر قلبه ) ( ) . الولاء والبراء ص154.
وقوله : ( أن من كفر ظاهراً بترك الصلاة فقد كفر باطناً ) ( ).الولاء والبراء ص152 .
هل هذا هو قول أحد من المرجئة ، فضلاة عن غلاة الجهمية ؟
أستغفر الله من تهمة باطلة تؤذي مسلماً ، وتحط من قدر عالم !
أما المسألة التي ذكرها : أنه ( حكم بإيمان من يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ – صلى الله عليه وسلم-!) .
فقبل أن أنقاش هذه المسألة ، أدعو القارئ الكريم أن يقلب كتاب الشيخ حاتم من أوله إلى آخره هل يجد فيه مسألة تحت هذا النص : ( رجل خارج يقاتل النبي ، ومع ذلك حُكِمَ بإيمانه ) ؟ .
لقد أورد الأخ الكريم المسألة على هذه الصورة ، (حارب النبي ) ، وهو سياق غير السياق الذي جاء في كتاب الشيخ الشريف ، وسياقه هو : في الأسير الذي يدّعي الإسلام بعد أن أُسر وهو في صفوف المشركين يقاتل المسلمين ، مستدلاً بعدم حكم العلماء بكفره على أن مناط التكفير ليس مجرد المظاهرة العملية مالم يقترن معها محبة الدين، واستدل بحديث سهل ابن بيضاء والذي فيه أنه خرج في جيش المشركين في بدر ضد المسلمين ، ومع ذلك استثناه النبي  من حكم الكفار لشهادة ابن مسعود له بالإسلام ، فجعل الأخ بندر الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على مسألته استدلالاً_بالقوة_ على عدم تكفير الشيخ حاتم لمن خرج يريد قاتل النبي  ، وهذا الذي ألزم به الشيخ حاتم يلزم الأخ بندر أن يجعله لازم لجميع الفقهاء الذين استدلوا بالحديث نفسه على نفس استدلال الشيخ حاتم ، فهل الأخ بندر سيجعل جميع الفقهاء الذين استدلوا بنفس استدلال الشيخ حاتم تحت طائلة لوثة الإرجاء كما سيأتي توضحيه ، فإلى نص كلام الشيخ حاتم الشريف الذي يقول فيه مشيراً لحديث حاطب : ( فدلَّ هذا الحديث وفهمُ العلماء له أن النصرة العملية ذنب ، وأنَّها ليست كفراً وحدها ؛ لأن ما وقع من حاطب نُصْرةٌ (وليس حُبًّا) ، ومع ذلك لم يكن ذلك منه كفرًا ؛ لأنه لم يكن عن تَمَنٍّ لنصرة دين الكفار على الإسلام. 
ويدل على ذلك أيضاً حديث سَهْل بن بيضاء، وهو أنه كان مسلماً بمكّة يُخْفِي إسلامه، ثم إنه خرج مع المشركين ببدر، ووقع في الأسر. فقال النبي : &#171; لا ينفلتنّ منهم أحدٌ إلا بفداء أو ضربة عنق &#187;. فقال ابن مسعود: يا رسول الله، إلا سَهْل بن بيضاء، فإني قد سمعتُه يذكر الإسلام، فقال  - بعد سكتةٍ-: &#171; إلا سهل بن بيضاء &#187; ( ). (راجع تخريجه في كتاب الشيخ) .
ولذلك فانظر ماذا بنى الفقهاءُ على ذلك، حيث قالوا: &#171; وَمَنْ أَسَر أسيراً، فادَّعى أنه كان مسلماً، لم يُقبل قوله إلا ببيّنة؛ لأنه يدَّعي أمراً الظاهر خلافُه، يتعلقُ به إسقاطُ حقٍّ تعلّق برقبته. فإن شهد له واحد، حلف معه، وخُلّي سبيله. وقال الشافعي: لا تُقبل إلا شهادة عدلين.. &#187; ( ).(المغني للموفق ابن قدامة)( واحتج أصحابُ القول الأول بحديث سهل بن بيضاء، السابق ذكره. 
وقد بوّبَ مجدُ الدين ابن تيمية لهذا الحديث بقوله &#171;باب : الأسير يدّعي الإسلام قبل الأسر وله شاهد&#187; , وأورده تحت هذا الباب في كتابه (منتقى الأخبار) ) ) ثم نقل الشيخ حاتم كلام الشوكاني حوله . 
فانظر كيف أورد الأخ بندر سياق المسألة ، وكيف كان سياقها في كلام الشيخ حاتم الشريف . 
أستغفر الله من تهمة باطلة تؤذي مسلماً ، وتحط من قدر عالم !
وثم إني أسأل الأخ بندر ، على ماذا يدل هذا الحديث ؟
وماذا عن الفقهاء الذين قالوا بفقهه ، هل وقعوا تحت طائلة لوثة الإرجاء ؟ 
وكم كنت أتمنى من الأخوة الذين استغربوا كلام الأخ الكريم أن يعودوا بأنفسهم إلى الكتاب حتى يتثبتوا من صحة هذا الفهم بدلاً من استعجال الحكم على أهل العلم بمجرد فهم ينقله صاحبه بدون أن ينقل شاهده عليه . 
وقد رأيت قبل أن أضع مقالي كلاماً للأخ بندر يودع فيه قراءه عن إكمال هذا الحوار ، لأنه في مكان غربه ، أسأل الله أن يريده سالماً لأهله وأحبابه ، فأصبح ما سأطلبه منه لاغي المفعول ، لكني أضعها تساؤلات ، إن أحب الأخ الكريم أن يجيب عنها عندما يتسع له الوقت ، أو لتكن تساؤلات في أذهان الناظرين في هذا الموضوع ، يمكن أن تكون محل حوار هادئ إن جاءت مصلحة لذلك ، وهذه التساؤلات هي : 
هل وقع في دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ( الشيخ أو أئمة الدعوة) أخطاء في تقرير بعض مسائل التكفير العقدية ؟ 
هل وقع فيها شيء من الأخطاء في الممارسات العملية ؟
هل هناك مسائل خلافية بين أئمة الدعوة في مسائل التكفير ، وإن وُجِدَت فكيف تُفسر ذلك ؟ أم أنهم لم يختلفوا في مسائل التكفير اختلافا حقيقيا أبدا ؟
هل ثمة غلاة في دعوة الشيخ محمد رحمه الله ممن كتب أو ألَّف كما قد حصل مثل ذلك في بعض أتباع الإمام أحمد أو غيره ؟ وإن وجد ذلك فليعطينا أمثلة لذلك، وأن يذكر لنا مظاهر هذا الغلو ؟ 
و بماذا يُصنف الأخ بندر أقوال العلماء المناصرين للدعوة الذين خطئوا الدعوة في بعض الأمور وقالوا بأنه قد وقع فيها نوع من الغلو ، كما قاله محمد صديق حسن خان كما في أبجد العلوم للقنوجي(3/194-201) . ( ), والألوسي في تاريخ نجد(ص 183) . ( )، والشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في فتاواه (111_112) . ( ) ، والشيخ الألباني( ) ، هل سيصنف كلامهم على أنه نوع من التبري والتنصل من الدعوة ؟ أم أن هؤلاء العلماء كانوا يجهلون الواقع الذي كانت تعيشه الدعوة ، أو أنهم يجهلون حقيقة التوحيد التي كانت تدعو إليه الدعوة ؟ 
وإن أراد الأخ الكريم أن يدخل في نقاش علمي حول بعض تلك المسائل : فأطرح عليه هذا السؤال حتى نتناقش حوله : ما موقف الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب من المظاهرة العملية للكفار إذا كانت من أجل مصلحة دنيويه وإن قارنها بغض دينهم ؟ 
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه النصح والصلاح لهذه الدعوة وأبنائها . 

أخوك : وائل الحارثي
.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> الأخ الكريم : خالد بن مهاجر : أحسنتم في قولكم : 
> ( الذي أراه ويراه غيري من العقلاء :أن جواب الشيخ حاتم والرد على كلامه كان ينبغي أن يكون بعبارة واحدة هي:
> يا شيخ حاتم جوابك هذا مجمل ،والذي فيه من عدم عصمة الشيخ لا نخالفك فيه،ونشاركك وجوب توكيد هذه الروح،ولكنا لا يتضح لنا الآن أن باب التكفير هو من أمثلة خطأ الشيخ فهلا بينت؟
> فإن أجاب،وإلا بقي كلامه غير مكتمل بصورة تسمح بنقده ولا حاجة إلا التعرض لكلام مخدوج ) .
> وهذا ملخص تعقيبي عليه .
> 
> 
> ولكني أخالفك في : ( .. وإلا بقي كلامه غير مكتمل بصورة تسمح بنقده ولا حاجة إلى التعرض لكلام مخدوج ) .
> كيف .. وكلامه عبارة عن ( فتوى ) لسائل جاهل ، منشورة في ( موقع ) يرتاده المئات ؟!
> ...


يا اخ سليمان .. اراك متحاملاً ومتربصاً بالموقع الذي ذكرته .. فتب إلى الله يا اخي الكريم فالموقع الذي تطعن فيه يقوم عليه علماء كبار معروفين بالعلم  ومن تلاميذهم من هو عضو في هيئة كبار العلماء وعضو في اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى . 

فالشيخ العلامة يوسف الغفيص حفظه الله عضو هيئة كبار العلماء و عضو اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والفتوى  يكتب فيه وهو من تلاميذ العلامة د. سلمان بن فهد العودة حفظه الله  المشرف العام على الموقع .

----------


## ابن ابيه

لا زلنا ننتظر من الأخ بندر الشويقي ، أن يسارع بدفع تلك السقطة الكبيرة عن الشيخ حاتم وهي تهمة الإرجاء لا بل غلاة الجهمية ، نعوذ بالله من أقوالهم .


وأرى أن بعض الأخوة استروح كلام الأخ الفاضل عندما ادعى أن هذه هي نفس طريقة الشيخ حاتم في جوابه المذكور ، وأن على من يدافع عنه الإنصاف ، لأن الأسلوب في المقامين واحد . 

وليعذرني أخي المبارك أن هذا نوع من المغالطة في النقاش وحتى يتضح الفرق لبعض الإخوة أقول : 

_ أن سياق الكلامين مختلف .
فلو ورد على الأخ بندر سؤال يقول فيه القائل :
أرى أن ثمة أوهام تقع في كتب الشيخ حاتم الشريف ، فنرجو منكم التوضيح ؟

وكان الأخ بندر يعتقد أن هناك بعض الأوهام الحقيقية فيها ، فأجاب :
أن كتب الشيخ حاتم نافعة ، ولكنه ليس معصوماً ، فقد وقع عنده خطأ في تقرير بعض المسائل ، وتطبيقها ، ولكن صوابه كتبه أكثر من خطأها ، وهو أقرب الكتاب في الحديث إلى الحق ، و .... إلى آخر الجواب .

لكن جواباً معتدلاً لا إشكال فيه . 

فإن جاءه معترض وقال : لماذا لم تذكر أخطاء الشيخ ؟
فقال : لا أرى مصلحة من ذكرها ، حفظاً لقدر الشيخ حاتم ، وحتى لا ندخل في جدالات لا مصلحة منها .

لكان عدم ذكره لها أقل ما يمكن أن يقال فيه ، أنه اجتهاد قاده إليه احترام الشيخ وتقديره .

ولو أن الشيخ حاتم الشريف كتب رداً على بعض أئمة الدعوة و نسب إليهم كلاماً لمن يقولوه ، وادعى بعد ذلك أن هذا الخطأ الذي لم يذكر فيه نصاً ، لوثة من لوثات الخوارج عند بعض أئمة الدعوة .

لاسيما وقد اتضح ، أنه كلامه بخلاف هذا الادعاء .

لكان كلام ظلماً وجوراً من الشيخ حاتم . 



وأمر آخر في أن الأخ بندر نسب قول الشيخ حاتم إلى فرقة ضالة بل غلاة الفرق .

والشيخ حاتم أقصى ما قاله ، أن ثمة أخطاء ، ولو اختلف معه فيها ، فلا يستحل معها أن ينسب الشيخ محمد أو أحد أتباعه إلى رأي الخوارج كما نقل الأخ وائل نص كلام الشيخ حاتم في ذلك . 

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه .

----------


## أبوحاتم الأنصاري

> .
> وحقيقة فإن الظن يذهب بنا في كل اتجاه حيال هذه الأسماء، فحماس (ابن أبيه)، وغيره في موضوع الشيخ حاتم يجعلنا نشك أن أحدهم هو الشيخ حاتم، وعلى وجه الخصوص (رجل من أقصى المدينة) الذي كانت له مثل هذه السابقة في موضوع (نقض كتاب إجماع المحدثين) وذكره لاستشهادات من كتب الشيخ حاتم يصعب على أحد استحضارها إلا من صاحب الشأن نفسه!!!


أبعدت النجعة أخي الفاضل.. وأخطأت في ظنك..

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : هشيم : أين التحامل - أصلحك الله - ؟
أصبحت النصيحة والتعقب العلمي تحاملا !
أخبرني ما الطريقة الشرعية لتعقب من أخطأ من أهل العلم ؛ كالشيخ حاتم أو غيره ، إذا ما نشر رأيه على رؤوس الأشهاد ؟
ولا تنس أن صاحب الموقع د سلمان يفرح بهذا ، وهو القائل : ( لماذا نخاف من النقد ؟ ) .
ويبقى د حاتم من علماء أهل السنة ، ومن المبرزين في علم الحديث .
وفقك الله

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

أحب أن أعلق بتعليقين على الأخ الكريم ( الْمُتَقَفِّر ) :
أولاً : أعجبني فيك تذاكيك ، بحيث تركتَك نقاش المسائل العلمية و أتعبتَ  نفسك في تفحُّص المقالات المخالفة لك ، فظهر لك : ( التكالب على الشويقي ) و ( أن حاتم الشريف يكتب بأحد هذه المعرفات ) و بلغتَ غاية التذاكي حين افترضتَ أن حاتم الشريف هو ( رجل من أقصى المدينة ) ! ويكون دليك على ذلك مقالتي في نقض نقض إجماع المحدثين !
ولستُ أعترض عليك أن تُخَمِّن أن فلاناً هو فلان ، وأن تستدل على ذلك بما تظنه دليلاً .
لكني وكل عاقلٍ معي نعترض على أن تستدل على تخمينك بدليل ينقض عليك نتيجتك التي تريدها : وهذا مِن أعجب العجب !!
وإذا أردتَ أن تعرف من هو ( رجل من أقصى المدينة ) فارجع إلى مقالتي تلك واقرأها بنَفْسٍ هادئة لتجد أني وَقَّعتُها باسمي الثلاثي الصريح !!
فراجعها ، و أنا بعد ذلك على أتم الاستعداد لآتي لك بكل أوراقي ومستنداتي و جهازي المحمول و رقم جوالي و رقم سجلي المدني لتتأكد أن ( رجل مِن أقصى المدينة ) ليس هو الشيخ حاتم الشريف !!
ثانياً : كان الأولى بك أن تُسَرَّ بهذا التوارد ( الذي تسميه تكالب ) على النزوع لتصحيح المواقف من الأشخاص و الأفكار ، فكل الذي طرحه الشيخ حاتم هو الاعتدال في التعامل مع علماء الدعوة من الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إلى علمائنا المعاصرين ، ( لا أقل ولا أكثر ) .
وهذا أمرٌ يَسُرُّ العاقلين و يشرح صدورهم ، وليس سبب إقرارهم له ورضاهم عنه هو التكالب بينهم ، بل لأنه المنطق الذي يتفق مع الشرع والعقل .

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

هذه تعليقات على مقال الشويقيأولاً – تقول : لكن موضع البحث: أين المسألة التي أخطأ الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب في التكفير بها؟ هذا ما يُفترض أن يبرزه الشيخ حاتم إن أراد الطرح العلميَّ؟
وقد جاء لك الإخوة بمسألة الموالاة العملية ، فإما أن تُقِرَّ بخطأ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب – رحمه الله -  فيها ، و حينها لن يكون لهذا السؤال قيمة ، و إما أن ترى عكس ذلك فبيِّنه لنا .
ـــــــــــثانياً - تحاول أحياناً تخفيف موقفك من الشيخ حاتم فتجعل الإشكال في فتواه هو الإجمال و أن الشيخ حاتم في صَفِّ الدعوة ، ثم تأتي أنت والعبد اللطيف لتجعلوا جواب الشيخ حاتم ( لمزاً للدعوة ) و ( تنصلاً منها ) ، و (لوثة إرجاءٍ لا تأتي على مذهب غالية الجهمية ) .
فحدَّد موقفك بجلاء من الشيخ حاتم : هل تعتبره ( بكتابه الولاء والبراء و فتواه هذه ) خارجاً الدائرة السلفية ؟ أم أنه عندك سلفي ؟ ولا أدري حينها كيف يكون سلفياً مَن عنده لوثة إرجاءٍ لا تأتي على مذهب غالية الجهمية !!
ـــــــــــثالثاً – ماهي دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عندك ؟ هل هي السلفية نفسها ؟ أم هي محاولةُ فهمِ السلفية وتطبيقها على هذا الفهم ؟
فإذا كُنَّا لا نعرف للسلفية تعريفاً سوى الإسلام كما أُنزِل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهل دعوة الشيخ محمد هي الإسلام نفسُه أم هي اجتهاد الشيخ محمد وأتباعه في فهم الإسلام ؟
ولاشك أن أي عاقل يعلم أن دعوة الشيخ محمد تُمَثِّل اجتهاده في فهم منهج السلف الصالح ، و اجتهاد الشيخ كأي اجتهادٍ يُصِيبه الخطأ والصواب ، فليس مِن الجور بحالٍ مِن الأحوال أن نصف دعوة الشيخ بأن صوابها أكثر مِن خطئها ، لأن ذلك حقيقة كونِها اجتهاداً بشرياً .
وعليه فلا أدري لماذا ينزعج الشويقي ليقول : (فكل ما حصَّله الشيخ -رحمه الله- أنه (الأقرب للحق مقارنةً بغيره )، و أن (أتباعه أولى بالسلف من غيرهم )، وأن (خير دعوته أكثر من شرها ) .
فََلْيَقترِح لنا الشويقي نصاً مِن عنده يراه هو الأفضل في توصيف دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب مِن جهة وقوع الصواب أو الخطأ فيها ، ونحن في انتظار ذلك .
ـــــــــــرابعاً – في مقال الشويقي دعوى أن الناس إنما أنكروا هذه الأحكام لما طبَّقها الشيخ محمد على الواقع ، فقال : (سؤالنا للشيخ حاتم -غفر الله له- :
مَن عبد غير الله بدعاءٍ أو ذبحٍ أو نذرٍ. ما حكمه؟
وإذا دُعي هذا لإخلاص التوحيد لله فأبى وكابر؟ كيف يكون التعاملُ معه؟
وإذا اجتمع على ذلك أهلُ بلدٍ. أو تعصَّب بعضهم لبعضٍ. فهل يسوغ قتالهم؟
أحكامٌ شرعيةٌ هي محلُّ اتفاقٍ من جهة التنظير. لكن غيابُ التطبيقِ العمليِّ جعل بعضَ الناس يستنكرها وينفر منها. أما الشيخ محمد -رحمه الله-، فلما تيسر له تنزيل هذه الأحكام، أقدمَ على ذلك بشجاعةٍ ) .
والحقيقة أن الإنكار حصل لسببٍ أهمَّ من هذا السبب وهو : هل تحققتْ في هؤلاء الناس شروط التكفير وانتفتْ عنهم موانعه ؟
وهل كُلّ القتل الذي وقع في تاريخ ابن غنام وابن بشر كان بعد قيام الحجة وزوال الموانع ؟
ومَن كان صحيح التصَوُّر لمسألة قيام الحجة وانتفاء الشبهة والتأويل عن المعيَّن حقَّ التصوُّر ، فإنه يعسُر عليه أن يتصور أن كلَّ هذه القرى والمدن التي حُكِم على أهلها بالكفر قد تحقق عند الشيخ محمد وأتباعه قيامُ الحجة القيامَ الصحيح وانتفاءُ كلِّ الشُبَه المؤثِّرة عن كلِّ مُعَيَّنٍ مِن أهل هذه البلاد .
يقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب : ( فمن زعم من علماء العارض أنه عرف معنى لا إله إلا الله , أو عرف معنى الإسلام , قبل هذا الوقت , أو زعم أن من مشايخه أن أحدا عرف ذلك , فقد كذب وافترى ولبس على الناس ومدح نفسه بما ليس فيه ) . الدرر السنية 13/48
ولا أظن أحداً سيقبل بأن الشيخ محمد كَفَّر هؤلاء لتوفر شروط التكفير فيهم وانتفاء موانعه عنهم ، ولا أجد لهذا تفسيراً إلا أنه خطأ من الشيخ في التكفير ، ولا أظنني بهذا القول تبرأتُ مِن الشيخ ولو أخطأتُ في هذا الحكم .
ــــــــــخامساً – مما يُنتقد على الشويقي وُقُوفه عند الشكليات إلى درجة أنْ تَشْغَله عن بحث المسائل العلمية ، فكلمة ( الوهابية ) و ( أتباع الشيخ محمد ) أخذتْ مِن جهد الشويقي الكثير ، وكأنها مصطلحات بدعية ، وكأن قائليها لا يريدون بها إلا معنى واحداً هو ما يفهمه الشويقي !
وصنيعه هنا مثلُ صنيعِ أحدِهم حين شنَّع على الشيخ حاتم استعمال ( الدعوة النجدية ) ناسياً أن الدرر السنية هي : الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية !
فالوقوف عند الشكليات مما يكرِّس الفُرقة ، ويشغلنا عن مشرع الإصلاح الذي ينبغي أن نشغل به أنفسنا .
ــــــــــسادساً – عدم فهم الشويقي لكلام الشيخ حاتم جعله يصوِّر الشيخ حاتم وكأنه ممن يخالف في البدهيات التي لا يختلف فيها أهل السنة !
فيقول : (وفي ظني أن كلَّ عالمٍ سلفيٍّ مصلحٍ لو واجه مثل الواقع الذي واجهه الشيخ، وتهيأ له مثل ما تهيأ للشيخ، فستكون النتيجة واحدةٌ: إصلاحٌ وتجديد، يصاحبه تكفيرٌ وقتالٌ لأناسٍ مقرِّين بالشهادتين، لكن تلبَّسوا بما يناقضها. تماماً كما وقع ذلك للصحابة تحت قيادة رأس المجدِّدين أبي بكرٍ الصديق -رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين-. 
وليس هناك فرقٌ بين الإيمان بنبوة مسيلمة، وبين العكوف على الأضرحة بالدعاء والاستغاثة والنذر والذبح في نقضِ أصل الإيمانِ وإثبات حكم الكفر والردة، حتى مع الإقرار بالشهادتين.
هذا ابن تيميةُ ـ رحمه الله ـ لست أشك أن الشيخ حاتماً يعدُّه من الأئمة المصلحين المجدِّدين. والمطَّلع على كلامه يرى فيه كثيراً عباراتٍ من مثل: (من قال كذا فإنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل )، (ومن فعل كذا، فإنه يستتاب وإلا قتل )، و(من قال بكذا فقد خلع ربقة الإسلام من عنقه ). و(الطائفة الممتنعة عن شيءٍ من شعائر الدين يتعين على قتالها ). وكثيراً ما يحكي الإجماع على مثل هذه الأحكام.
فلو وُجدت في عصر ابن تيمية طائفةٌ ممتنعةٌ تأخذُ بشيءٍ من هذه المكفِّرات، ثم تهيأ للشيخ سيفٌ ودولةٌ تعتمد فتياه، وأنزل هذه الأحكام النظرية على أرض الواقع، فترتب على ذلك تكفيرٌ ودماءٌ. فهل سيتحدث الشيخ حاتم عن شيءٍ اسمه (أتباع ابن تيمية )؟!
أقول : فَرْقٌ أخي الكريم بين أن نقول في باب التقرير العلمي : ( مَن فعل كذا فقد كفر ) وأن نقول عن مُعَيَّنٍ وقع في هذا الأمر لكن لم تُقَم عليه الحجة ولم ترتفع عنه الموانع : ( فلانٌ كافر ) .
فالعبارة الأولى لم يخالف فيها الشيخ حاتم لأنها صواب بالإجماع ، والعبارة الثانية خطأٌ لأنها وَقَعتْ في غير محلِّها .
والخطأ المنسوب لدعوة الشيخ محمد في التطبيق كان في تكفير أهلِ قرى بأكملها بأعيانهم مع غلبة الظن بعدم تمكُّن الشيخ ولا أتباعه مِن إقامة الحجة على أهل تلك القرى بأعيانهم فرداً فردا كأهل العارض.
فلا داعي لتصوير الشيخ حاتم و كأنه يخالف في تكفير مَن وَقَع في مُكفِّر و توفرتْ فيه الشروط وانتفتْ في حقِّه الموانع !
ـــــــــــسابعاً ( وهو الأَهَمّ ) : الجناية على الشيخ حاتم بتحريف كَلِمِه عن مواضعه ! وهذه سقطة تشبه سقطة من زعم أن الشيخ حاتم يدعو ( لتدريس ) أخطاء الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في تعليمنا !
و لا أجد تفسيراً لهذه السقطات ( مع وضوح سياقات كلام الشيخ حاتم في تلك المسائل ) إلا أن القارئ لم يكن يقرأ بنَفْسٍ حيادية ( فضلاً عن أن تكون مُقَدِّرة لعلمية الشيخ حاتم ) ولهذا لم يكن على استعداد لحُسْن الفهم ، فجاءت منه هذه السقطات إشارةً يَفْهَمها مَن توقَّف عندها .
وانظر أخي القارئ إلى هذين النصين المتباينين :
يقول الشويقي عن الشيخ حاتم : ( رأيتُه في رسالته عن (الولاء والبراء ) جوَّز ثبوتَ الإيمان الباطن لمن يعلن بلسانه أنه (يحب دين الكفار! ) .
وإذا رجعنا لكتاب (الولاء والبراء ) نجد الشيخ حاتم يقول : ( أمّا إذا صرَّح الشخص بحبّه لدين الكفار ، أو بتمنّيه نصرة دينهم على دين المسلمين، فتصريحُه هذا كُفْرٌ يُكَفَّرُ به , وإن كان باطنُه (مع ذلك) قد يخالف ظاهره ، لكنّنا إنما نحكم بالظاهر، والله تعالى يتولَّى السرائر ) .
ومع هذا التباين بين النقلين يأتي الشويقي مستغفلاً عقولَ قرائه ليقول : ( لا ، لم أخطئ في النقل. بل المخطئ في الفهم هو الشيخ وائل الحارثي )
ولو كُنتَ ممن لا ينسب نفسَه إلى الفهم في العقيدة لقلنا الخلاف بيننا في الفهم ، لكن إن كنتَ ممن ينسب نفسَه للفهم في التكفير فالخلاف بيننا في النقل وليس في الفهم ، لأن النص مُحْكَمٌ في تكفير مَن أعلن بلسانه حُبَّ دين الكفار !
ومعنى تكفيرنا له أننا حكمنا عليه بالكفر ظاهراً وباطناً ، و هذا الحُكم اجتهاد منا ، وما وراء هذا الاجتهاد فأمره إلى الله ، فقد يُخطِئ اجتهادنا فلا يكون ممن كَفَر باطناً ، كأن يكون مُكْرَهاً ونحن لا نعلم ، وعليه فمَن أعلن بلسانه حب دين الكفار وهو مُكْرَه ونحن نجهل إكراهه فلا يسعنا إلا أن نحكم عليه بالكفر ظاهراً وباطناً ، مع تجويزنا أن يكون حُكمنا خطأ فيكون مؤمنٌ باطناً في علم الله تعالى .
وهذا التقرير في المسألة لا يخفى عليك ، ولهذا كان خطؤك في حق الشيخ حاتم في النقل وليس في الفهم ، لأن هذا التقرير لا يخالف فيه أحد ممن ينسب نفسه للفهم في العقيدة .
والخطأ في النقل أشنع من الخطأ في الفهم ، لأن باب العذر فيه أضيق .. فتنَبَّه !
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــوثاني جناياتك العلمية على الشيخ حاتم كانت دعواك أن الشيخ يحكم بإيمان من يصطفُّ في جيش الكفار محارباً النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم !
وكان الأَوْلى بك أن تقف أَلْفَ وَقْفةٍ قبل أن تنسبَ هذه التهمة الشنيعة إلى مَن أَلَّف كتاباً يُعلن فيه على رؤوس الأشهاد براءتَه مِن الإرجاء ( فضلاً عن الغلو في التجهم !!! ) .
لا أدري ما الذي يدعوك لهذا الغلو في الجناية لِحَدِّ أن تنسِبه لأقبح المذاهب وأشنعها !
ولو شاء الشيخ حاتم أن يجاريك في هذا الأسلوب لنَسَب الشيخَ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لأشنع المذاهب الخارجية ، لكنه يعلم ( ما تُحاوِل تجاهلَه ) مِن الفَرْق الكبير بين مأخذِ قولِ الشيخ محمد ومأخذِ قول الخوارج ، فالشيخ محمد مأخذه هو فهمٌ في الدليل ، ومأخذ الخوارج هو أصلٌ أصَّلوه يخالفون به أصول أهل السنة .
فهل ستَطَّرِد في هذا الأسلوب لتنسب الأئمة الذين لم يكفِّروا تارك الصلاة إلى ( لوثة الإرجاء ) ؟!
وهل ستنسب علماء الدعوة النجدية الذين لم يكفروا بالموالاة العملية إلى ( لوثة الإرجاء ) ؟!
وهل ستنسب الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز إلى ( لوثة الإرجاء ) لأنه لم يحكم بكفر الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله ؟!
فهؤلاء جميعاً إما أنهم لم يكفِّروا مَن وَقَع في هذه الأعمال لِما أصابهم مِن لوثة الإرجاء ، و إما لأن الدليل دَلَّهم أن هذه الأعمال ليستْ كفراً ، فإما أن تَطَّرِد فتصِفَهم بلوثة الإرجاء ، وإما أن تُنصِف الشيخ حاتم مِن نفسك ، فتنسبه إلى الخطأ في فهم الدليل - على فرض أنه أخطأ - كما صنعتَ مع الآخرين .
ثم لماذا تُصوِّر المسألة بهذه الشناعة : ( محارباً النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ؟!!
أما دَعَتْك شناعة هذا القول إلى قليلٍ من التأمل لتعلَمَ أن الشيخ حاتم كان يتكلم عمن قاتل المسلمين مع المشركين ، ولم يتكلَّم عمن جاء مع المشركين يريد حربَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأن هذا لا خلاف في كفره .
والفَرْق بين الصورتين كبير ، فمَن جاء من المسلمين يحارب في صف المشركين يحتمل أنه جاء لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويحتمل أنه جاء لقتل أحد المسلمين ، وحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفر لاشك فيه ، وقتل أحد المسلمين كبيرة لا تخرج مِن الملة ، فإذا لم يتبين لنا أنه جاء لحرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا نحكم بكفره لأننا سنكون حكمنا بكفره على الاحتمال  مع أن عندنا يقين سابق وهو إسلامه قبل مشاركته للمشركين ، فلا ننتقل عن هذا اليقين لمجرد الاحتمال .
وإذا أَسَأْنا لأنفُسِنا فتَنَزَّلنا معك في فهمك : فهل نسيتَ أن الشيخ حاتم قال هذا الذي تَنْسِبه إليه بناء على حديث سهل بن بيضاء ؟ فهل تَجِد مأخذَه هو نفس مأخذِ غالية الجهمية الذين بَنَوا قولَهم على أصولٍ ابتدعوها خالفوا بها أصول أهل السنة ؟
فهل مأخذُه مأخذَهم لتقولَ عن قوله – الذي تنسبه له - : ( لوثة إرجاءٍ لا تأتي على مذهب غالية الجهمية ) ؟!!
سبحانك يا الله هذا بهتانٌ عظيم !
وهذه التُّهَم هي ما نزَّه الله عنها الشيخ حاتم الشريف – حفظه الله - فمثلُ هذه التُّهَم هي الحريّة بالمراجعة والتصحيح .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

أخي الكريم : رجل من أقصى المدينة : قلتم : ( ماهي دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عندك ؟ هل هي السلفية نفسها ؟ أم هي محاولةُ فهمِ السلفية وتطبيقها على هذا الفهم ؟فإذا كُنَّا لا نعرف للسلفية تعريفاً سوى الإسلام كما أُنزِل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهل دعوة الشيخ محمد هي الإسلام نفسُه أم هي اجتهاد الشيخ محمد وأتباعه في فهم الإسلام ؟ ) !

هذا الكلام التهويلي لا يُقال في هذا الموضع ؛ لسببين :

الأول : أن محور دعوة الشيخ هو إفراد العبادة لله وحده ، والتحذير من الشرك . ( وهو صرف العبادة لغير الله ) . فهل هذا هو الإسلام الذي أُنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه .. أو لك رأي آخر ؟ فليست المسألة مجرد فهوم . يوضح هذا :

الثاني : لنفترض - تنزلا معك - أن الدعوة اجتهاد من الشيخ محمد في فهم الإسلام ، فهي لا تمثله 100&#37; ! فأسألك : ماهي الدعوة التي تُمثل الإسلام في زمنه ؟

أنت بين أمرين :

1- أن تقول : لا توجد دعوة تمثل الإسلام 100% . فمعنى هذا أن الإسلام لم يكتمل أو أنه دين مثالي لا يُمكن لأحد تطبيقه بالكامل ، فهو من تكليف ما لا يُستطاع . وتذكر ( ادخلوا في السلم كافة ) .

2- أو تحدد دعوة تمثل الإسلام ، فيُقال فيها ما قلتَ في دعوة الشيخ . وعندها تكون من دعاة " نسبية الحقيقة " ، وهي دعوة خطيرة ، تجد توضيحها هنا : 
http://saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/m/58.htm

الخلاصة : أن قولك السابق تكرار لما ذكره د حاتم - هداه الله - بأن الشيخ محمد غير معصوم .. الخ !
ولا جديد في هذا ، ولم يدعه أحد .. فالإنس والجن متفقون عليه . لكنه لا يُقال في دعوته للتوحيد ، وتحذيره من الشرك والبدع ؛ لأنه وافق الحق في ذلك . 

فمَثلك والدكتور كمَثل من يرى من يقول : عباد الله اتقوا الله ، وحافظوا على الصلاة ، واعملوا الصالحات ، وتجنبوا المعاصي والسيئات ...
فيقول : انتبهوا فالرجل غير معصوم ! أو أن هذا مجرد فهمه للإسلام !

أخيرً : ( لعل الشيخ بندر يناقش تجنيك على الدعوة وادعائك تسرعها في التكفير ! وكأنك شاهد عليها . وكأن القتال يستلزم التكفير . وكأنها البادئة .. ) .
رابط مفيد لمن أراد الخوض في هذه المسائل ، مع تذكيره بما هو أولى من هذا ؛ وهو دعوة المسلمين إلى التوحيد ( المتفق عليه ، وبفهمك إن أردت ) ، والانشغال بنقد أهل الغلو في التكفير من الرافضة ( مكفري الصحابة ) ، ودعاة جاهلية المجتمعات ، وغيرهم من المنحرفين في هذا الباب .

http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/m/127.htm

----------


## ابن ابيه

الأخ العرب حفظه الله .

من السهل أن تتهمني أو أتهمك بالتعصب .

فلندع ذلك جانباً ونناقش القضايا مناقشة علمية .


دكتور استفهام حفظه الله :

أحسنت في تنبيهك أن لا يتحول خطابنا إلى مجرد تصفيق . 


الأخ سلمان الخراشي حفظه الله :


أتمنى أن لا يخرج الحوار عن أصل المسألة .

لأن النقاش ليس حول محور الدعوة وهو هذه الكلمات المجملة : ( إفرادة الله بالعبادة الله ، ونبذ الشرك والخرافة ) .

وإنما النقاش في تفاصيل هذا المحور ، ولا أظنك ترى أن من خطأ الذي يكفر بمطلق المظاهرة العملية أو العكس ، فقد اعترض على إفرادة الله بالعبادة ونبذ الشرك .

ولا أظنك تقول أن من خطأ الذي يحكم بتكفير الحاكم بالقوانين من غير استحلال أو العكس فقد اعترض على إفراد الله بالعبادة ونبذ الشرك .  

والخلاصة أن القول بأن في الدعوة أخطاء في بعض هذه المسائل لا يعني أنه حكم بأن الدعوة أخطأت في الدعوة إلى إفراد الله بالعبادة هكذا . 


إذا اتضح ذلك _ وأتمنى أن يكون كذلك _ فالمثل الذي صوَّرت به كلام الشيخ حاتم والأخ رجل من أقصى المدينة ليس صحيحاً ، فلم يكن الاعتراض على أصل الدعوة ، وإنما النقاش في تفاصيل وتطبيقات تقع أثناء ذلك .

وقد ألزم الأخ سليمان الخراشي رجل من أقصى المدينة إلزاماً مفاده إن لم تذكر لنا دعوة حققت الإسلام 100&#37; فهذا يعني أن الاسلام لم يكتمل وأنه دين مثالي لا يمكن تطبيقه .

وإن كان الأخ سليمان يرى أن هذا الإلزام صحيحاً فليجبني عن هذا السؤال :

الفترة التي كانت قبل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله _ كلنا نُقِرُّ أنها فترة انتشار للشرك والخرافات_ فما هي الدعوة التي كانت قائمة بالحق 100% في ذاك الوقت ، سمها لنا ؟
فإن لم يكن هناك دعوة قائمة بذلك ، فمعنى هذا على حسب إلزامك أن تلك الفترة كان الإسلام غير مطبق على الواقع 100% وهذا ينافي حديث (الطائفة المنصورة) أنه لن تزال هناك طائفة منصورة في كل وقت وزمن .

فأنت بين خيارين إذا :

أنت تسمي دعوة قبل ظهور الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وتجعلها تمثل الإسلام 100% .

وإما أن تقول أن بعدم وجودها فيلزمك هنا إنكار الحقيقة لا القول بنسبيتها .

ولا يخفاك أن عدم اجتماع الحق (في العقائد أو الفروع) في شخص واحد ، لا يعني نسبية الحقيقة ، إذ قد يكون عند غيره حق كذلك .  


أتمنى أن أجد جواباً واضحاً حول هذه المسألة .

وهذا يعني أن لا يلزم حتى تكون الدعوة دعوة حق ، أن توافق الإسلام في كل التفاصيل .

والخلاصة : ماهي الدعوة التي حققت الإسلام قبل دعوة الشيخ محمد 100% حتى لا يلزمنا القول بخلو الزمن من مظهر للحق ؟



وشكر الله قولك في خاتمة حديثك : 
( مع تذكيره بما هو أولى من هذا ؛ وهو دعوة المسلمين إلى التوحيد ( المتفق عليه ، وبفهمك إن أردت ) ، والانشغال بنقد أهل الغلو في التكفير من الرافضة ( مكفري الصحابة ) ، ودعاة جاهلية المجتمعات ، وغيرهم من المنحرفين في هذا الباب ) .

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

الأخ الخراشي – هداك الله - :
ليس غريباً عليك ألا تفهم مقالي مادُمْتَ مُصِرَّاً على اعتقادك القديم وهو : عِصمة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب – رحمه الله – في مسائل العقيدة ، والذي ألمحتَ إليه في ( الإسلام اليوم ) وصرَّحتَ به هنا !
تقول :
( الخلاصة : أن قولك السابق تكرار لما ذكره د حاتم - هداه الله - بأن الشيخ محمد غير معصوم .. الخ !
ولا جديد في هذا ، ولم يدعه أحد .. فالإنس والجن متفقون عليه . لكنه لا يُقال في دعوته للتوحيد ، وتحذيره من الشرك والبدع ؛ لأنه وافق الحق في ذلك ) .
يعني : في دعوته للتوحيد وتحذيره من الشرك والبدع يجوز لنا – وللجن - أن نقول : الشيخ محمد معصوم !!
وأجدني مضطرَّاً لإعادة كلامي السابق ! فأقول :
أما أنّ إفرادَ العبادة لله وحده ، والتحذير من الشرك ( وهو صرف العبادة لغير الله ) هو الإسلام = فهذا القدر لا خلاف فيه بين الجن والإنس .
وأما الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب – رحمه الله – فعبدٌ مِن عباد الله ما كان يدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان ، ولم يأته وحي يُوحى ، ولكنه – مع صدق نِيَّته - اجتهد في طلب العلم ، وتحصيله مِن الكتاب والسنة ، فكانت نتيجة هذا التحصيل أقوالاً للشيخ في مسائل الفقه والعقيدة ، يرجو هو أنْ تكون موافقةً للكتاب والسنة ، فإذا جوَّزنا وقوعَ الخطأ مِن الشيخ في الفقه ، فينبغي أن نجوِّزه كذلك في مسائل العقيدة ، لأن طريق تحصيله لهما واحدٌ ، فينبغي أن يكون موقفنا منهما واحداً لا اثنين !
فما أصاب فيه الشيخ مِن مسائل العقيدة- وهو كثير بحمد الله - فهو توفيقٌ مِن الله تعالى يرفع به شأن الشيخ ، وما أخطأ فيه – وهو قليلٌ بحمد الله - فهو نتيجة طبيعيةٌ تلازمُ الاجتهادَ البشري ، ولا ينقص ذلك مِن قدر الشيخ لأنه يغلب على ظننا أنّ خَطأَه لمن يكن عن هوى ، وإنما كان بعد بذل الجهد في البحث عن الحق في هذه المسألة أو تلك .
لا أدري ماهو ( الإشكال العلمي ) في هذا التقرير ؟
ــــــــــــــ
وأما ( نسبية الحقيقة ) فليستْ كلمةً ليس لها إلا معنى واحد هو ما تفهمه أنت حتى تحاكمني إليه ، وقد نَبَّهك الإخوة إلى أن لها معنيان : الأول : أن يراد بها أن الحقَّ في نفسه نسبي ، والثاني : أن يراد بها أنّ امتلاك الناس للحقَّ نسبي .
فالأول باطل ، لأن الحقَّ في نفسه واحد لا يتغير بتَغَيُّر الزمان والمكان و الأحوال . والثاني صواب لأن فلاناً مِن الناس قد يصيب من الحق ما لا يصيبه الآخر ، والجماعة مِن الناس في زمنٍ ما قد تُصيب مِن الحق ما لا تُصيبه جماعة أخرى ، ولن يوجد في البشر أحدٌ أصاب الحقَّ كله إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو جماعة المسلمين الذين ينعقد بهم الإجماع الشرعي .
وليس في دعوة الشيخ محمد فرد معصوم ( في الفقه ولا العقيدة )، ولا يُعتبر اتفاق علمائها إجماعاً شرعياً = والنتيجة أَلّا عصمةَ للشيخ محمد ولا لأتباعه في ( الفقه والعقيدة ) .
ــــــــــــــ
تقول :
( فمَثلك والدكتور كمَثل من يرى من يقول : عباد الله اتقوا الله ، وحافظوا على الصلاة ، واعملوا الصالحات ، وتجنبوا المعاصي والسيئات ...
فيقول : انتبهوا فالرجل غير معصوم ! أو أن هذا مجرد فهمه للإسلام !)
وأقول لك : لو قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب : ( عباد الله مَن وقع في موالاةٍ عملية للكفار فهو كافر ) وأنا أعتقد خطأه ، و أعلم أنَّ مِن قرَّاء كلامه مَنْهم غلاة فيه مقلِّدة له فماذا أقول ؟
( ............................. ) أرجو أن تملأ الفراغ بالنص المناسب .
ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
تقول :
( لعل الشيخ بندر يناقش تجنيك على الدعوة وادعائك تسرعها في التكفير ! وكأنك شاهد عليها . وكأن القتال يستلزم التكفير . وكأنها البادئة .. )
وأقول :
أما أن في الدعوة تسرُّعاً في التكفير : فهذا محل النزاع بيننا ! فلا تستدل على خطأي به .
وأما أني لستُ شاهداً على الدعوة : فأنت كذلك لستَ شاهداً على الدعوة حتى تزعم أنّ كلَّ تكفير وقع منها لمعَيَّنٍ كان بعد توفر الشروط وقيام الحجة وانتفاء الموانع !
ولا أظنك تلتزم بعدم الحكم على شخصٍ أو دعوة حتى تكون شاهداً لها ، بل مِن الأخطاء العلمية والعملية ما يمكن الحكم عليه ولو لم نكن شاهدين له .
وأما أن ( القتال يستلزم التكفير . وكأنها البادئة ) : فلا أدري أين وجدتَه في كلامي صراحةً أو تلميحاً ؟؟
ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
أضحكتني جداً بروابطك التي تكرَّمتَ بها علينا ، وأثقلتنا بها منذ ردودك الأُولى !
وأُبَشِّرك – بما يثلج صدرك -  فإنَّ عندنا مِن دلائل الكتاب والسنة ، ونصوص الصحابة وأئمة السلف ، وكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، ومِن العقل والفهم = ما لا نحتاج معه إلى ( شفرتك السحرية ) التي ستفتح لنا مغاليق الدرر السنية !
فلا داعي لممارسة ( الوصاية العلمية ) على قراء كتب الدعوة ، ولا داعي للإساءة لعلماء الدعوة بتصوير كُتُبهم وكأنها طلاسم وألغاز ، مع أن كثيراً مِن كتبهم كانت رسائل لأهل القرى والأمراء وغيرهم مِن عوام الناس ، فلماذا أصبحت اليوم عَسِرةً على طلبة العلم حتى يحصِّنوا أنفسهم بـ ( حِزب الخراشي ) يستعيذون به مِن الضلالة !!

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

*يقول الأخ من أقصى المدينة - أصلحه الله -
( والحقيقة أن الإنكار حصل لسببٍ أهمَّ من هذا السبب وهو : هل تحققتْ في هؤلاء الناس شروط التكفير وانتفتْ عنهم موانعه ؟
وهل كُلّ القتل الذي وقع في تاريخ ابن غنام وابن بشر كان بعد قيام الحجة وزوال الموانع ؟ ) !!

ويقول الإمام عبدالعزيز بن محمد بن سعود - رحمه الله - :
( وأما الجيوش والأجناد الذين نجهزهم من الوادي ، وأتباعهم  ، فنأمرهم بقتال كل من بلغته الدعوة ، وأبى الدخول في الإسلام ، والانقياد لتوحيد الله ، وأوامره وفرائضه ، واستمسك بما هو عليه من الشرك بالله ، وترك الفرائض والأحكام الجاهلية ، المخالفة لحكم الله ورسوله ، ومثل هؤلاء لا يحتاجون إلى الدعوة ، إذا كانت الدعوة قد بلغتهم قبل ذلك بسنين ، وأبوا وأعرضوا عن دين الإسلام ، وإخلاص العبادة لله ) . ( الدرر 9ص245) .

ويقول أبناء الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمهم الله - :
( كل من قاتلناه فقد بلغته دعوتنا ) . ( الدرر 9ص253) .

فمن نُصدق ؟!
أصحاب الشأن الذين هم أدرى منك بقيام الحجة وعدم قيامها .. أو أنت البعيد ؟
فلعلك تحذر من أن يُصيبك قوله تعالى : (والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا ) .*

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله وحده
أما بعد، اخواني ومشايخي الكرام، 
هل لي أن أطلب منكم وألح في الرجاء بأن ينتهي الجدال حول فتوى الشيخ حاتم عند هذا الحد، - فقد أصبح لا طائل منه والله سوى ايغار الصدور وتكرار الكلام بلا فائدة - وأن يطرح موضوع جديد في هذا المجلس المبارك، يكون بعنوان - مثلا -: "مناقشة لمآخذ الشيخ حاتم على بعض مسائل الشيخ بن عبد الوهاب"
أو 
"هل أخطأ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في بعض مسائل التكفير؟"
لينفتح الباب لتلك المناقشة العلمية الهادئة التي تابعت الحوار طويلا في انتظار أن يستوي اليها الاخوة وفقهم الله ولكن لم أر الى ذلك بادرة..؟
ما زلنا عالقين في دائرة الرد والرد المقابل والرد المطول والرد المفصل والرد المجمل وفلان يرد على فلان، ولا يزال الاخوة المتناقشون على اختلاف آرائهم لم يحرروا محل النزاع الى الآن!!
ومن الواضح لكل ذي عينين أن محل النزاع هو في آراء الشيخ حاتم والتي يخالف فيها الشيخ بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله.. فهلا حررنا هذا الأمر وتفرغنا له بنقاش علمي مثمر؟؟
فليفتح الموضوع - استقلالا عن هذا الموضوع الذي بلغ به التشعب والتراشق بالتهم حدا يصد النفوس عن متابعته - وليقدم كل فريق حجته وآراءه، ولتجلى الشبهات - ان صح وصفها بالشبهات - ولتناقش المسائل نقاشا علميا مثمرا كما هو دأب طلبة العلم، بعيدا عن التهويل والتلويح بالتهم! 
فمسألة الفرق بين قتال قرية متلبسة بالشرك أو بمنع اقامة الشعائر وبين قتل المعين من المسلمين بعد قيام الحجة، - مثلا - هذه مسألة دقيقة لم يظهر من كلام الاخوة أي تمييز فيها.. فقبل أن ننسب الخطأ الى من خرج يقاتل قرية من القرى - وليس قتل كل واحد من أهل القرية صبرا - يجب ان ندقق في هذا التمييز ليزول الللبس، ولنتناول بالنقل والتحليل روايات التاريخ المذكورة في الكتابين المذكورين، ولنمحصها من جهة تحقيق الروايات ولنناقشها من جهة الدراية فيتبين لنا حينئذ هل ما فعله الامام رحمه الله كان موافقا لما فعله أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لما خرج لقتال مانعي الزكاة، أم أنه أتى على أهل القرية وقتلهم جميعهم بنسائهم وأطفالهم بدعوى اقامة حد الردة على القرية بأكملها!! 
فالقتال شيء والقتل حدا شيء آخر يجب التفريق بينهما!
وأما الكلام في الموالاة العملية وحكمها عند الامام رحمه الله، فليأت الاخوة بما عندهم من النصوص التي أخذوا منها على الشيخ غلوه فيها وعدم تمييزه بين من قامت عليه الحجة ومن لم تقم، لنتناقش في دلالة ذلك أيضا.. 
فلنترك هذا الموضوع ولنفتح ساحة جديدة لحوار علمي بناء، لعل الله أن يقيم بنا الحق وأن يهدينا سواء السبيل..
فهل من مجيب الى هذه الدعوة، بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## ابن ابيه

أخي أبو أنس المكي  وفقه الله .

أنا أتفق مع رأي من يرى أنه ليس من مصلحة الدعوة ولا من مصلحتنا الدخول في تفاصيل تعداد أخطأ الدعوة ، وهو ما أحسبه رأي الشيخ حاتم الشريف ، سواء قيل بوجودها عند من يرى ذلك أو بنفيها عن الرأي الآخر .

ولعل واحداً من مظاهر ذلك ، هذه المعركة ( وليس الحوار ) الذي نراه اليوم بين أتباع الدعوة السلفية ، حتى أصبح من يناقش في هذا الموضوع ، يحتاج إلى أن يُذكر بفضل كتاب التوحيد والأصول الثلاثة وغير من كتب الشيخ محمد رحمه مما لا يختلف في فضله ، كما ذكرنا بعض الأخوة مشكوراً . 
بل وحتى داخل بعض الإخوة مشكوراً ليدعوا الله لنا : أن يؤلف بين قلوبنا .


وحتى لا يُفسر ذلك بنوع من الخروج من النقاش فإن لم يكن ذلك الرأي مقبولاً ، فإني أتقدم بهذا الاقتراح ، وأرفعه إلى الشيخ سليمان الخراشي باعتباره واحداً ممن يُكِنِّ له الجميع التقدير والاحترام :

إما أن نعتبر عدم الدخول الأخطاء هو من مصلحة الدعوة حتى لا يتخذه البعض ذريعة لتشكيك فيها أو لاتهام إخوانهم بأنهم يتتبعون أخطاء الدعوة ، ويريدون التشكيك فيها .

ومن مصلحتنا أن نتجه لما هو أنفع وأصلح من ذلك .

وإما أن يُعتبر الدخول في التفاصيل هو من مصلحتها الآن ، وذلك إما لدفع ذلك عنها عند من ينفي ذلك ، أو ببيان الخطأ مع بيان أن الخطأ فيها لا يعني التقليل من قدرها ، ولا التشكيك فيها ولا التبري منها عند من يرى وجود بعض الأخطاء فيها .

فإن كان الثاني : فليبدأ المناقش بالجواب حول مسألتين اثنتين نحرر فيهما القول ، شريطة أن يكون هذا النقاش بعيداً عن كيل التهم لكل من ناقش حول هذه المسألة .



المسألة الأولى : ما هو قول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في المظاهرة العملية  ؟ وهل أصاب في ذلك أم أخطأ ؟  

وحتى لا يُظن أن تحرير القول في ذلك لا يكون إلا ممن يقصد القدح أو التقليل من قدر الشيخ محمد رحمه الله سواء قيل بصوابه أم خطأه ، فإننا نعرض رأي غيره للمناقشة كذلك ،  فإني أشفعه بالمسألة الثانية :

المسألة الثانية : هل صحيح أن الشيخ حاتم الشريف قال بقول غلاة الجهمية ؟ 

أقول ذلك : لأنني سأكون أول من يبين غلطه إن كان ثبت أنه يقول بقول غلاة الجهمية .

----------


## العز بن عبدالسلام

الأخ أبو الفداء إقتراح موفق، بارك الله فيك.

----------

